# MTB Stammtisch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis?



## guido p (1. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
frage mich schon seit längerem,ob es RSK einen Stammtisch für MTB´ler gibt.Wenn ja,wo ist dieser.
Wenn nein,ist die Frage,ob Interresse besteht,einen zu Eröffnen,um ein bisschen zu fachsimpeln usw.
Was meint Ihr,Besteht Interresse.
Ich bitte um eure Meinung
Bis dahin


----------



## Splash (1. November 2003)

Kewle Idee - da würd ich sicher auch mal gerne vorbeikommen, auch wenn ich ned so den Erfahrungsschatz mitbringe - dafür aber Neugier und Bock aufs Biken *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -courgi- (2. November 2003)

Hauptsach' dummbabble


----------



## Windecker (2. November 2003)

sag wenn´s soweit is..ich mach mit!


----------



## el_barto60 (3. November 2003)

Find ich ne ganz gute Idee. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Wäre natürlich schön, wenn sich noch mehr Leute melden, damit die Runde größer wird. Hat jemand nen Vorschlag für ne Örtlichkeit?


----------



## guido p (3. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
hab wohl aus versehen ein neues Thema angefangen,aber hier nochmal.
Wir könnnten uns ja einmal im Monat treffen.Der Treffpunkt kann ja irgendwo in der Mitte sein(bitte um Vorschläge),evtl. jeden ersten Freitag im Monat.
Wie seht ihr dass???
Gruß


----------



## Splash (3. November 2003)

Kann ja auch n wechselnder Ort sein oder so. Aber Freitag iss supi 

Vorschlag von mir: Kennt wer von euch das spanische Haus in Königswinter-Vinxel ? Ist halt n ganz guter Spanier bei mir in der Gegend, wo man auch gemütlich babbeln kann. Essen iss auch lecker, wenn wer Hunger hat


----------



## guido p (4. November 2003)

Hallo Splash,
ja,den kenne ich.Iss lecker da 

Wenn die anderen wollen,können wir uns da treffen.
Aber bringt genug MTB-Zeitschriften mit


----------



## Splash (4. November 2003)

1. Freitag im Dezember wäre dann der 5.12.

der Spanier wär für mich sogar total praktisch, weil gerade mal 1-2 km von meiner Wohnung weg


----------



## guido p (5. November 2003)

Hallo,
Wie sieht´s mit den anderen aus.Sollen wir uns beim Spaniel treffen oder hat jemand ne andere Idee?
Mir ist´s egal.Wir können ja ab Hennef ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen,oder


----------



## Achim_SU (10. November 2003)

Hi, bin gerne dabei...wann , wo , wielviel uhr

grüsse
achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (11. November 2003)

Also,da ja schon von einigen Interresse besteht,würd ich auch den 5.12 vorschlagen entweder in Vinxel beim Spanier oder,wäre für alle mehr die Mitte,Siegburg im Brauhaus oder Hennef im JaJa.Wie siehts aus?


----------



## baikhai (13. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

klasse Idee, der Stammtisch. Den Spanier in Vinxel finde ich als Treff auch o.K., genau wie den ersten Termin.

Bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trail in der Gegend und anderswo.

Bis denne!


----------



## guido p (17. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
schön,daß sich so viele gemeldet haben.
Also,ich mach jetzt einfach einen Termin
Datum 05.12
Ort Spanier in Vinxel(ich glaub,Splash kommt das ganz gelegen 
Uhrzeit ca 20.00 Uhr.
OK?
Wenn ja,schreibt kurz hier rein und ansonsten bis Freitag


----------



## Splash (17. November 2003)

grml jetzt kann ich den ganzen Text wieder ändern, weil Guido mir zuvor gekommen ist *g* 

Also Spaniel in Vixel iss ne Super Sache. Ich hab nachmittags allerding noch ne Sache vom Katastrophenschutz zu regeln, wo ich nicht genau weiss, wie lang die geht. Aber ich komm auf alle Fälle nach, wobei ich eher vermute, dass die Aktion 20:00 längst gelaufen ist


----------



## guido p (17. November 2003)

Hey Splash,
war eine Minute früher als du 

Wir können ja auch den Termin um einen Tag verschieben,wenn du und die anderen einverstanden sind.
Bis dann


----------



## Splash (17. November 2003)

Neee ... bei mir wär der Freitag vom Prinzip her auf alle Fälle besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (18. November 2003)

Wer kommt denn nu am 5.12. zum Spaniel nach Vinxel ??


----------



## -courgi- (19. November 2003)

Absage wegen  Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## baikhai (19. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

passt. Dann bis Freitag


----------



## el_barto60 (19. November 2003)

Bin auch wohl dabei. Kann leider berufsbedingt nicht 100%-tig zusagen. Wenns aber irgendwie geht bin ich dabei. 
Muß natürlich auch Vinxel finden. Weiß jemand die Adresse von dem Spanier ( nicht ortskundig!  )?


----------



## Splash (19. November 2003)

Der Spanier ist Ecke Holtorfer Str. / Vinxeler Str. und hat auch einen ganz guten Parkplatz (wenn man nicht mit dem MTB kommt *g*)


----------



## Splash (22. November 2003)

War mal so frech und habs in die terminliste eingetragen, damit auch erkennbar ist, wer kommt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1064

Weil dann können wir hier drüber labern *g*


----------



## Splash (5. Dezember 2003)

Grml -- ich muss leider für mich absagen, weil ich heute übern Tag meinen Durchfall nicht losgeworden bin. Irgendwie schein ich mir was eingefangen zu haben. Ich hoffe, es macht den anderen dennoch Spass und es wird im Januar wiederholt ...


----------



## guido p (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
war ein netter Abend.Leider waren nur 3 Leute da,aber wir wollen uns auf jeden Fall wieder treffen.Evtl. ist eine Tour zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr im Siebengebirge geplant,da ich noch nie dort gefahren bin und nach den Gesprächen heiss darauf bin.
Also,wer Lust hat,hier rein schreiben.
Nächstes Treffen ist ja dann am 02.01.2004.

Also,kommt zum rumlabern


----------



## guido p (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
wollt nur mal hören,ob ihr auch die Neujahrtour mitmacht oder bleibt ihr lieber zuhause wegen leichten Kopfschmerzen 

und wie siehts aus mit 02.01.zum Stammtisch
habt ihr
LUST??


----------



## Achim_SU (29. Dezember 2003)

Neujahrstour (..oder tortur...)  - denke schon -  wenn der Helm passt & die Sonne nicht zu hell scheint 


Treffen am 02.01.04  - klappt leider nicht. 

Grüsse Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (3. Januar 2004)

Stammtisch

Morgen zusammen,hat am Freitag nicht geklappt,da die meisten im Urlaub waren.Ich denke,das nächste Treffen,wenn ihr wollt,findet dann am ersten Freitag im Februar statt.Wir könnten uns ja auch im HONEYS in Niederpleis treffen,wäre glaub ich die Mitte für alle.Was meint ihr??


----------



## DerJohny (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute bin neu hier und habe mich über euer Thread gefreut. Alos bin auch sehr interessiert!!! Aber mir wäre Siegburg lieber (wurde auch schonmal genannt). Ich wohne in Troisdorf.

Grundsätzlich eine geile Idee mit dem Stammtisch! Ich glaube dann bin ich ja der jüngste


----------



## guido p (27. Januar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,
wollt nur mal hören,ob nächste Woche der Stammtisch stattfindet und wenn ja,wer kommen möchte.Hab ja schon mal vorgeschlagen,sich beim Honey´s zu treffen.
Bitte um weitere Vorschläge.
Bis dann


----------



## vanillefresser (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutchen,

da auch Ihr sicherlich hin und wieder in den *7Bergen* unterwegs seid, wir wär´s mit Eurer Unterstützung? ..................................               Wegenutzung im Siebengebirge


----------



## Splash (8. August 2005)

Ich wollte mal den alten Fred hier wieder ausbuddeln, um nach nachzuhören, ob es Interesse gibt, noch mal einen Anlauf zu machen, einen Stammtisch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis ins Leben zu rufen. Ich denke mal, dass die Idee an sich schon sehr gut war ...

Biken kann ich die nächsten Wochen nich, da ich mir einen individuell angepassten, weissen, Vollarmprotektor gegönnt habe und den erst in ein paar Wochen wieder ausziehen darf, aber evtl würde mich wer mitnehmen?


----------



## guido p (8. August 2005)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt,was da rauskommt


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. August 2005)

Diesmal egsell ich mich auch zu der Runde, hatte damals 2003 noch kein MTB


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2005)

Hallo Splash,

hervorragende Idee.  Mit deinem weißen Vollarmprotektor hast Du ja etwas Zeit einen geeigneten Ort für diesen Stammtisch zu suchen. Sollte zentral gelegen sein. Wäre dabei.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (8. August 2005)

Bei schönem Wetter würde ich mal gleich die Sieglinde vorschlagen - bei schlechtem Wetter fällt mir grad nix ein ...

Terminvorschlag: jeweils letztes Wochenende im Monat, Tag egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2005)

Sieglinde ist hervorragend.
Lege einfach einen Termin fest, aber nicht gleich ab 17.00 Uhr,

Gruß Udo


----------



## Cheetah (8. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Bei schönem Wetter würde ich mal gleich die Sieglinde vorschlagen - bei schlechtem Wetter fällt mir grad nix ein ...
> 
> Terminvorschlag: jeweils letztes Wochenende im Monat, Tag egal



Ich fände wechselnde Lokalitäten nicht schlecht, mal Sieglinde, mal Pizzeria dann mal Brauhaus   . 

Uhrzeit: ~21:00, da sind die Kinder im Bett
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, und schlafen hoffentlich.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. August 2005)

Also letztes Wochenende im August wäre 26. bis 28. 8.

Suchts Euch aus, ich komm dazu.

Udo kenn ich ja, wenn ich ne Gruppe sehe, wo er mit dabei sitzt, hock ich mich einfach mal mit dazu.


----------



## guido p (8. August 2005)

Einmal im Monat ist ok,es Lebe der Stammtisch und ein bisschen   
Hatte ja nicht mehr dran geglaubt,das dieser Thread nochmal eröffnet wird  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Splash (8. August 2005)

Da ich drauf angewiesen sein werde, dass mich wer mitnimmt, sollte ggf jemand anders den Termin vorschlagen. Ansonsten ist Freitags abends super - nur evtl so gegen 19:00 oder so?


----------



## Postmann (9. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich würd auch gern kommen, wenn Ihr mich wollt!   

Freitags 19:00 Uhr wäre super. Allerdings am letzten Wochenende im August bringen wir unsere kleine für ein paar Tage zur Tante an die Nordsee (strumfreie Bude)!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. August 2005)

Um es evtl für mich (temporär Behinderten) was einfacher zu machen, wollte ich mal anfragen, ob es OK wäre, ein erstes Treffen in Bad Honnef Himberg zu machen. Da gibt es einen Griechen, wo man ganz gut sitzen und plaudern (und futtern) kann. Für mich hätte dies aufgrund der Immobilität den Vorteil, dass ich auch im August kommen könnte.

Wenn jemand vorher im 7GB biken wollte, würde ich die Unterbringung der Bikes über den Stammtisch bei mir in der Garage anbieten, falls gewünscht. Allerdings müsste man die Ende-Zeit dann vorher abstimmen, um wieder ans Bike zu kommen. Ich wohne ca 1,5 km / 30 hm von dem Griechen weg.

Ein zweites Treffen könnte man dann ja zB in der Sieglinde machen oder wo anders (Vorschläge??). Was meint Ihr ??


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.
Stammtisch am Freitag, den 26.08.05
Ort: SIEGLINDE (Hennef)
Zeit:19:00 Uhr

Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein, diesmal mit blauem Helm.
Bis zum 26.08.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (11. August 2005)

OK - kann mich jemand aus Bad Honnef Rottbitze abholen/mitnehmen, da ich wg gebrochenem Arm ned fahren kann?


----------



## Cheetah (11. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.
> Stammtisch am Freitag, den 26.08.05
> ...



Lieber Udo,
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du Kollege Splash chauffierest?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anders kann ich deinen Post nicht deuten.


Wir wollen doch keinem temporär Behinderten diskriminieren.


----------



## Redking (11. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.
> Stammtisch am Freitag, den 26.08.05
> ...



Hallo Udo 

Werde mir den Termin notieren und vorher noch bescheid geben ob ich kann!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (12. August 2005)

Na, dann denke ich mal, das auch ein paar Mitglieder vom Team Tomburg kommen


----------



## Splash (20. August 2005)

Sodele, hab im LMB mal einen Termin draus gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1186

Und glücklicherweise kommt kommende Woche mein Gips ab. Muss mich dann zwar trotzdem noch fahren lassen, aber werds schon irgendwie hin bekommen


----------



## guido p (23. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich am Freitag zur Party meines Arbeitgebers eingeladen bin,kann ich noch nicht sagen,ob und wann ich komme.
Da aber die Sieglinde auf meinem Nachhauseweg liegt,sehe ich ja,ob noch jemand da ist und wenn ja,gesell ich mich einfach dazu  .

Bis dahin
Guido


----------



## Splash (27. August 2005)

Teilnehmer MTB-Stammtisch Rhein-Sieg-Kreis 2005.1: Cheetah, Balu968, Udo1, Andreas-MTB, Volker K, REDKING und Splash

Also ich fand den Stammtisch gestern sehr gelungen und vor allem sehr lustig. Dass es so spät geworden ist, spricht aus meiner Sicht doch auch für die Geselligkeit und dass man es wiederholen sollte. Wie wir also gestern schon besprochen haben, hier de neue Termin:

*MTB-Stammtisch Rhein-Sieg-Kreis 2005.2
Termin: 30.9.2005 19:00
Ort: Restaurant Sirtaki, Bad Honnef Himberg*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1224


----------



## volker k (27. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Teilnehmer MTB-Stammtisch Rhein-Sieg-Kreis 2005.1: Cheetah, Balu968, Udo1, Andreas-MTB, Volker K, REDKING und Splash
> 
> Also ich fand den Stammtisch gestern sehr gelungen und vor allem sehr lustig. Dass es so spät geworden ist, spricht aus meiner Sicht doch auch für die Geselligkeit und dass man es wiederholen sollte. Wie wir also gestern schon besprochen haben, hier de neue Termin:
> 
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich an. War wirklich eine tolle Runde ( am Tisch natürlich ((nur für den Fall das andere es jetzt falsch verstehen und wieder eine ellenlange Diskusion losgeht ))    ).

Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Stammtisch  .

P.S.: Puls hatte sich doch noch einige Zeit oben gehalten   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Stammtisch  .
> 
> P.S.: Puls hatte sich doch noch einige Zeit oben gehalten   .



War gestern abend und heute früh sehr gelungene Veranstaltung.  

Freue mich auf den nächsten Termin!

Viele Grüße
Klaus

P.S.: Habe ab jetzt keinen Puls mehr!


----------



## Balu. (27. August 2005)

Ja, war ne sehr lustige Runde !

Zusammenfassend kann man wohl sagen:
1) Herr Klaus hat nen gesegneten Appetit
2) Volkers Ruhepuls steigt proportional zur Summe auf der Rechnung
3) Die Bedinung hätte Verkäufer werden sollen
4) Selbst auf´m Parkplatz ohne Stühle könnte man so nen Stammtisch abhalten. 
5) Was Alkohol auf Jugendlichen machen kann ...


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2005)

Hallo,

war heute schon recht zeitig mit dem MTB-Nachwuchs unterwegs (ohne Steigungen gesamt gemessen zu haben ).
Der gestrige erste Stammtisch war Spitze.  Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten.
Hier die Fotos von den Teilnehmern, nicht die besten Aufnahmen aber man kann sich erkennen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/165333/cat/519/page/1










Gruß Udo


----------



## volker k (27. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> war heute schon recht zeitig mit dem MTB-Nachwuchs unterwegs (ohne Steigungen gesamt gemessen zu haben ).
> Der gestrige erste Stammtisch war Spitze.  Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten.
> ...





Hallo Udo.

Also ich weiß nicht :

Entweder habe ich was auf den Augen oder du bist nicht auf den Bildern drauf   .

Ich bring beim nächsten mal ne Kamer mit Fernknipser mit damit wir alle drauf sind


----------



## Udo1 (28. August 2005)

Hallo Volker,

na jedenfalls ist mein blauer Helm zu sehen. Bis zum nächsten mal.
	


Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Hier de neue Termin:
> 
> *MTB-Stammtisch Rhein-Sieg-Kreis 2005.2
> Termin: 30.9.2005 19:00
> ...





Nur nochmal für andere, die auch gern dran Teilnehmen wollen!

Damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (6. September 2005)

Ob ich bald mal einen Tisch reservieren soll? Oder eher auf gut Glück?

Die weitaus interessantere Frage dürfte aber werden: Wird Klaus diesmal satt? *duck*


----------



## Redking (7. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich bald mal einen Tisch reservieren soll? Oder eher auf gut Glück?
> 
> Die weitaus interessantere Frage dürfte aber werden: Wird Klaus diesmal satt? *duck*



Einen Tisch für den Abend zu reservieren wäre nicht schlecht!
Muss aber nicht sofort sein, da wir bis zum Termin etwas Zeit haben!

Wieso duckst du dich! Werde nicht mit Essen schmeißen!  
Ich kann ja vorher noch was essen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (9. September 2005)

....öhhh, mal graderaus gefragt: Könnt man sich da noch anschließen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-hornets (9. September 2005)

Howdy,

habe heute REDKING in SU bei Dirtmetals getroffen. Hi, Gruß an Redking...

REDKING hat mir auch von eurem Stammtisch erzählt. Hört sich interessant an, da würd ich das nächste Mal gern mal reinschaun. 
Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch noch die genaue Adresse und Tel. vom Restaurant Sirtaki mitteilen.

Ansonsten, eventuell ergibt sich noch mal eine gemeinsame Tour bis dahin.

Ciao

Achim


----------



## Splash (9. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> ....öhhh, mal graderaus gefragt: Könnt man sich da noch anschließen????



Siiieeechaaa Chääf Siiieeechaa 




			
				seven-hornets schrieb:
			
		

> REDKING hat mir auch von eurem Stammtisch erzählt. Hört sich interessant an, da würd ich das nächste Mal gern mal reinschaun.
> Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch noch die genaue Adresse und Tel. vom Restaurant Sirtaki mitteilen.


Bad Honnef - Himberg an der Ecke Himberger Str / Eudenbacher Str.


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (9. September 2005)

_Hab nochmal eben im Dienstplan nachgeschaut, ich dacht zwar das wär noch mitten in meinem Urlaub, aber ich hab zumindest noch grad Glück gehabt. Ist mein letzter Urlaubstag!!! Also komm ich definitiv.


----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

Hallo 
ich wollte halt nur noch mal an den Stammtisch erinnern!
Habe eben gesehen das doch eine schwindende Teilnehmerzahl gibt!

Bei Interesse Stammtischtermin!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (26. September 2005)

Soll ich n Tisch reservieren oder lassens wir drauf ankommen?


----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich n Tisch reservieren oder lassens wir drauf ankommen?



Hallo Michael,
Bitte ja, denn ich will auch schon um 19 Uhr sitzen können!
Oder du rufts da an und fragst wie frequentiert es Freitagsabend dort ist?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (26. September 2005)

ich guck dann mal, dass ich da morgen vorbei fahre und n Tisch für 6 Personas reserviere ...


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (27. September 2005)

Siehe PM...- wenn Du willst komm ich mit. So quasi als medizinisches Notfallpersonal  ....- welches Du NATÜRLICH nicht brauchen wirst   !!!!


----------



## Goodnight (27. September 2005)

Hallo

Habe mich auch gerade zum Stammtisch angemeldet. Würde mich freuen, wenn vielleicht auch noch ein paar andere Mädels kommen würden!

Grüße 

Jessica


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (28. September 2005)

Ich bearbeite schon seit Tagen meine Frau, glaube aber kaum, daßß ich da noch Erfolg haben werde....


----------



## Redking (29. September 2005)

@ ALL

hat jemand etwas dagegen, wenn ich trotz Bazillenschleuderrei vorbei komme??

Hätte Verständnis wenn jemanden das nicht Recht wäre!

Bitte immer schön ehrlich frei heraus schreiben!


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bearbeite schon seit Tagen meine Frau, glaube aber kaum, daßß ich da noch Erfolg haben werde....



Das Geheimnis ist, dass Du den richtigen Zeitpunkt abwarten musst    .


----------



## Cheetah (29. September 2005)

Frag deinen Doc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doch bitte ob du noch infektiös bist.


----------



## Redking (29. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Frag deinen Doc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank

gut ich bleibe zu Hause! Denn Husten ist immer infektiös!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank
> 
> gut ich bleibe zu Hause! Denn Husten ist immer infektiös!



Wenn Du möchtest, spiel ich was mit Dir


----------



## Cheetah (29. September 2005)

Wenn du schon über ~3Tage Antibiotika genommen hast, sollte er nicht mehr ansteckend sein. 
Besser: *Doc fragen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du möchtest, spiel ich was mit Dir


Hallo Andreas
was denn????
Aber bitte nicht A.... versohlen!!!  



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du schon über ~3Tage Antibiotika genommen hast, sollte er nicht mehr ansteckend sein.
> Besser: *Doc fragen!*



Hallo Frank
wie, was ich soll wegen Husten und bißchen Fieber dieses Zeug   schlucken???
Also wenn ich etwas schlimmeres hätte, dann wäre ich einverstanden, aber doch nicht mit einem Husten!
Außerdem wird der Arzt bis ins nächste Quartal warten müssen!


----------



## Splash (29. September 2005)

Morgen ist im Übrigen der Tisch für ~ 8 Personen reserviert ...


@Klaus: Also ich hab nix dagegen - mich haut so was sicherlich nicht um - je nachdem wie die anderen das sehen . Aber die Frage, ob der Husten infektiös ist, ist nicht unberechtigt - Husten muss das m.W. nicht immer sein (ist aber gerade ein gutes Beispiel, wo die Arztgebühr hingeführt hat) ...


----------



## seven-hornets (29. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich n Tisch reservieren oder lassens wir drauf ankommen?



Hi, zwecks Tischreserverung - ich komme auch und bring noch jemand mit. Es wär dann wohl sinnvoll, einen größeren Tisch zu reservieren.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Redking (29. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus: Also ich hab nix dagegen - mich haut so was sicherlich nicht um - je nachdem wie die anderen das sehen . Aber die Frage, ob der Husten infektiös ist, ist nicht unberechtigt - Husten muss das m.W. nicht immer sein (ist aber gerade ein gutes Beispiel, wo die Arztgebühr hingeführt hat) ...



Danke Michael,
hat sich ja erledigt!
Ich werde nicht kommen, die Gesundheit der Anderen ist mir wichtiger !


----------



## Splash (29. September 2005)

Schade eigentlich . Aber dann ja hoffentlich nächstes Mal??? Und Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## Cheetah (29. September 2005)

Klaus, es spricht für dich. Trotzdem Schade.


----------



## Goldfisch (30. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich . Aber dann ja hoffentlich nächstes Mal??? Und Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!!



Viel Spaß heute abend - kann leider nicht kommen wg. familiärer Verpflichtung.

Erbitte Feedback zur Qualität der Speisen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Splash (30. September 2005)

Also mit der Qualität der Speisen war ich dort eigentlich imemr zufrieden


----------



## Redking (30. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit der Qualität der Speisen war ich dort eigentlich imemr zufrieden


Hallo Michael,
ich kriege Hunger!! Leider kann ich das ja nicht selber heute testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (30. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> ich kriege Hunger!! Leider kann ich das ja nicht selber heute testen!


Wie geht es dir denn?


----------



## Cheetah (30. September 2005)

Goodnight schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Habe mich auch gerade zum Stammtisch angemeldet. Würde mich freuen, wenn vielleicht auch noch ein paar andere Mädels kommen würden!
> 
> ...



Du bist nicht allein.


----------



## Splash (30. September 2005)

A propos - ich hab jetzt schon Kohldampf wie sonst was. Genug dürften die ja da haben, wo die erst auf Klaus seine Anwesenheit spekuliert haben


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (30. September 2005)

Genau:




HUNGAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodnight (30. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist nicht allein.




War wohl nichts mit "Sogeffekt"   

Bis gleich 

Jessica


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (30. September 2005)

Soo, ich fahr mal los.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gizmo_G40 (30. September 2005)

Nur kurz: War nett, freue mich schon aufs nächste mal, Essen klasse, gesellige Runde. Nächstes mal kenn ich dann auch schon mehr.

Die einzigen beiden Bilder die halbwegs herzeigbar geworden sind häng ich mal dran...


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Oktober 2005)

hallo rhein sieg fahrer,ich möchte gerne mal was neues sehen,da ich rennen fahre ist mein training fast nur im bereich windeck, am 15.10 fahre ich mein letztes rennen für 2005,danach würde ich gerne einfach nur einige touren fahren bis ende nov.da könnt ihr mir doch was zeigen oder der beach 90 war ja auch schon mal bei euch oder


----------



## Cheetah (1. Oktober 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> hallo rhein sieg fahrer,ich möchte gerne mal was neues sehen,da ich rennen fahre ist mein training fast nur im bereich windeck, am 15.10 fahre ich mein letztes rennen für 2005,danach würde ich gerne einfach nur einige touren fahren bis ende nov.da könnt ihr mir doch was zeigen oder der beach 90 war ja auch schon mal bei euch oder



Na klar, gesell dich einfach dazu. Hier wird ja genug im LMB eingetragen. Vielleicht bietet Klaus noch mal eine Monstertour an.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Oktober 2005)

ja, gerne,schön mal was anderes zu sehen,bei mir ist es so, das wir viel haben,aber ich fahre immer die selbe runde mit trails berg usw.rennfahrer routine, und dann ist es schön wern mal einfach nur fährt,und neue wege sieht


----------



## Splash (1. Oktober 2005)

Bin wieder unter den halbwegs wachen. Meine Tochter wollte mir den Schlaf dann doch nicht gönnen    

War aber sehr schöne gestern und ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Stammtisch. Falls wir noch mal im 7GB den Stammtisch machen sollten, hätte ich auch schon eine Idee für eine entsprechende Lokalität, die gut sein soll:
http://www.haus-bramkamp.de/


----------



## Race4Hills (1. Oktober 2005)

Moyn Micha, war ein voller Erfolg der Stammtisch und mal über eien Tour zur Burg Maul gesprochen, Frank wollte glaube ich da mal was ausarbeiten, oder ???


LG an alle Jens


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Splash,

konnte leider nicht am letzten Stammtisch teilnehmen.
Für welchen Tag in Oktober habt ihr den nächsten Stammtisch
angesetzt und bleibt der Ort wie vorgeschlagen in Oberpleis? 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 
da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht teilgenommen habe,
wäre es interessant den nächsten Termin zu erfahren! 
Oder konntet ihr euch nicht einigen? 
Und wie kommt Udo auf Oberpleiß ???

Ich hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Abend.

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Redking,



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> War aber sehr schöne gestern und ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Stammtisch. Falls wir noch mal im 7GB den Stammtisch machen sollten, hätte ich auch schon eine Idee für eine entsprechende Lokalität, die gut sein soll:
> http://www.haus-bramkamp.de/


 
Diese Lokalität befindet sich in Propsteistr. 1
53639 Königswinter-Oberpleis

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (1. Oktober 2005)

@ Udo & Klaus

Alsoooo .. der nächste wird wieder am letzten Freitag des Monats sein, was diesmal heisst: 28.Oktober 2005

Diesmal kümmert sich Balu aka Stefan um die passende Location. Angedacht ist das Gym (richtig geschrieben?) in Bonn.

Ich hatte das mit dem Haus Bramkamp nur schon mal eingeworfen, um evtl schon mal einfach die Idee in den Raum geworfen zu haben. Das Essen dort ist sehr gut und reichlich. In der Weihnachtszeit könnte man ja auch mal auf nen Weihnachtsmarkt gehen oder so. Aber das ist ein freier Stammtisch, bei dem jeder gerne mal eine Location organisieren darf. Und wer Ideen hat, kann diese doch gerne in den Raum werfen. Ich glaube, dass sich so langsam raus kristallisiert hat, dass der Organisator für den nächsten Stammtisch immer beim jeweiligen Stammtisch festgelegt wird.

@ Jens
Ja war wieder sehr gut und lustig gestern. Ihr solltet auch mal vorbei kommen bzw euch einen solchen Freitag frei halten. Über Burg Maul hätte ich zumindest nix mitbekommen. Aber bei 9 Leuten gibts auch phasenweise schon mal 2 und 3 Gesprächsrunden mit unterschiedlichen Themen - da könnte ichs auch verpasst haben. Worum sollte es gehen und wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> @ Udo & Klaus
> 
> Alsoooo .. der nächste wird wieder am letzten Freitag des Monats sein, was diesmal heisst: 28.Oktober 2005
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
hatte ich mir auch so gedacht, da ich das so aus deinem Posting rausgelesen hatte! Deswegen nur meine Frage an Udo, der auch nicht vor Ort war!

Okay, einfach etwas in der Raum kann ich auch schmeißen!  

Der Flohberg in Lohmar! 

Kneipe Flohberg
Heppenberg
Pützrather Weg 1 53797 Lohmar Donrath


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (1. Oktober 2005)

Flohberg ist genial. Dann sehe ich aber zu, dass ich bei meiner Ma übernachten kann oder so, weil Weizen vom Fass rulzt


----------



## Splash (8. Oktober 2005)

Wann wird der nächste eigentlich ausgeschrieben? Balu? Evtl ruhigere Alternativen zum GUM, wo man besser reden kann?


----------



## Balu. (8. Oktober 2005)

> Wann wird der nächste eigentlich ausgeschrieben? Balu? Evtl ruhigere Alternativen zum GUM, wo man besser reden kann?



Gym war eigentlich nur als Vorschlag gedacht, Flohberg finde ich auch super.
Ich hatte es so verstanden, wer als erster nen Termin reinsetzt ...


----------



## Splash (8. Oktober 2005)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Lärmpegel im Gym - war ziemlich lange nicht mehr da. Unterhalten sollte man sich ja schon gönnen. 

Ich hatte es eigentlich so verstanden, dass Du dich dem Thema annehmen wolltest weges des nächsten Stammtisches. Hatte jetzt nur nachgefragt, weil ich dachte, Du hättest es vergessen oder sonst was *g*


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2005)

An alle Stammtischteilnehmer,

heute haben sich 17 Biker bei der Tour Balu auf den Ort des nächsten Stammtisches geeinigt. Es gab ein einstimmiges Ergebnis, zumindestens ist mir keine Gegenstimme bekannt. 

Der nächste Stammtisch findet, wie REDKING vorgeschagen hat, in
Kneipe Flohberg
Heppenberg
Pützrather Weg 1 53797 Lohmar Donrath statt.

Termin: Freitag der 28.10.05 Beginn 19:00 Uhr

Ich stelle den Termin in LMB ein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (8. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Stammtischteilnehmer,
> 
> heute haben sich 17 Biker bei der Tour Balu auf den Ort des nächsten Stammtisches geeinigt. Es gab ein einstimmiges Ergebnis, zumindestens ist mir keine Gegenstimme bekannt.
> 
> ...



Danke Udo,
hoffe das ich bis dann wieder fit bin, hab mich schon eingetragen!

So hier der Link zum Stammtisch 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (8. Oktober 2005)

Ist wirklich ne leckere Location. Hab mich auch grad schon angemeldet


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (9. Oktober 2005)

Muß mit dem Anmelden noch ein paar Tage warten, bis der nächste Dienstplan fertig ist, aber ich habs zumindest auf meinen Dienstplanwunschzettel geschrieben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (10. Oktober 2005)

wenn nix dazwischen kommt werde ich auch vorbei schauen


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

@ All

Am Freitag ist es wieder soweit!

Stammtisch! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ All
> 
> Am Freitag ist es wieder soweit!
> 
> ...


 
Habe soeben ab 19:00 Uhr Plätze bestellt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Udo!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Derk (26. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber spar Deine Kräfte für Samstag   !


----------



## Splash (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Am Freitag ist es wieder soweit!



Endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wer vor 19:00 Uhr eintrifft der soll nach der Reservierung für Witt fragen.
Dann platznehmen und schon ein Radler trinken bis die anderen kommen. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (29. Oktober 2005)

Ich fand es gestern eine sehr gemütliche und angenehme Runde. Das nächste Mal wäre dann ja am 25.11. - bin schon auf die Location von Udo gespannt ...


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Stammtischteam,

kann mir einer einen Tipp geben wie eine Mannschaft im Winterpokal für 2005/2006 eingegeben werden kann und kann mir jemand sagen warum die Wertungen und Plazierungen vom letzten Polal noch vorhanden sind, wo doch morgen der Startschuss für die neue Saison fällt?

Gruß Udo


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2005)

Grüss Dich Udo

Es geht erst am 7.11. los - daher fehlen noch die Eingabemöglichkeiten.
Die Teams können so auch erst demnächst gemeldet werden. 

Grüsse vom KFL -Team Guido



			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stammtischteam,
> 
> kann mir einer einen Tipp geben wie eine Mannschaft im Winterpokal für 2005/2006 eingegeben werden kann und kann mir jemand sagen warum die Wertungen und Plazierungen vom letzten Polal noch vorhanden sind, wo doch morgen der Startschuss für die neue Saison fällt?
> 
> Gruß Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Oktober 2005)

Schau mal hier rein Udo, da steht alles wissenswerte 

*Klick*


----------



## sibby08 (31. Oktober 2005)

Tja ich überlege ob ich auch beim Winterpokal mitmachen soll . Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich immer so dazu komme, da es ja immer noch mein zweit Hobby ist. Aber zur Arbeit werde ich schon regelmäßig radeln. Das wäre dann immerhin eine halbe Stunde pro Tag. 


Udo


----------



## Redking (5. November 2005)

Am 25.11.2005 soll der nächste Stammtisch hier stattfinden! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (6. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Am 25.11.2005 soll der nächste Stammtisch hier stattfinden!



Jetzt auch als LMB:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1638


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

*Hallo an alle anderen* die nicht im Kreis wohnen! 
Ihr seid auch herzlichst eingeladen vorbeizukommen!
Also Bonner, Kölner, Gladbacher, Gummersbacher, Frechener und wer weiß noch wer Interesse hat!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2005)

Hallo an alle Stammtischinteressierten des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises 
und wie REDKING schrieb:

*"an alle anderen* die nicht im Kreis wohnen! 
Ihr seid auch herzlichst eingeladen vorbeizukommen!
Also Bonner, Kölner, Gladbacher, Gummersbacher, Frechener und wer weiß noch wer Interesse hat!"

Ort: Hotel Jagdhaus
      Siegburg
      Viehdrift 21
Datum: Freitag 25.11.2005
Startzeit: 19:00 Uhr






Ich werde Plätze vorbestellen!

Wer vor 19:00 Uhr dasein sollte, die Plätze sind für den "Radlerstammtisch" 
reserviert. 

Gruß Udo1
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/195611/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2005)

Hallo,

Redking (Klaus) machte mich auf einen schwerwiegenden Schreibfehler aufmerksam. Die Strasse ist falsch geschrieben.
Danke Klaus 


			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ort: Hotel Jagdhaus
> Siegburg
> Viehdrift 21
> Datum: Freitag 25.11.2005
> Startzeit: 19:00 Uhr ......


 
*Ort: Hotel Jagdhaus*
*53721 Siegburg*
*Viehtrift 21 *
*Tel.: 02241-388900 *
*OST: 375171*
*NORD:5629343*

Plätze sind bestellt, erst einmal für 12 Bikerinnen(er), kann jederzeit erweitert werden!!! 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte alle Bikerinnen(er) des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises und darüber hinaus
an den nächsten Stammtisch erinnern. 

*Starttermin und Zeit:*
Freitag, der 25.11.05 19:00 Uhr
Hotel Jagdhaus in Siegburg

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1638

Bis Freitag! 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (20. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte alle Bikerinnen(er) des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises und darüber hinaus
> an den nächsten Stammtisch erinnern.



Jau freue mich schon wieder drauf. Wird sicherlich wieder eine lustige Runde...

Wenn es auch in eurem Sinne ist, so würde ich die Unterschriftensammlung bzgl Garadess/Trentino mitbringen. Evtl können wir ja auch was beisteuern ...


----------



## Balu. (21. November 2005)

Muss vielleicht über´s WE nach Bitburg, kann also nur kurzfristig zusagen !


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2005)

Hallo Stammtischfreundinnen und Stammtischfreunde,

noch 3 Tage  bis zum nächsten Stammtisch.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (25. November 2005)

*Starttermin und Zeit:
Freitag, der 25.11.05 19:00 Uhr
Hotel Jagdhaus in Siegburg
*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1638

##################################################

Noch 10 Stunden bis zum November-Stammtisch und es liegt Schnee    

Ich werde wohl kurz vorher noch ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen und Frank dann abholen. Ich hoffe, dass wir pünktlich sind (sonst bin ich es schuld).


----------



## Redking (25. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> *Starttermin und Zeit:
> Freitag, der 25.11.05 19:00 Uhr
> Hotel Jagdhaus in Siegburg
> *
> ...


Also,
in Troisdorf nicht und dann auch nicht in Siegburg!

Wo ist mein Schnee!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (25. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> in Troisdorf nicht und dann auch nicht in Siegburg!
> 
> Wo ist mein Schnee!
> ...


Hier!


----------



## Lipoly (25. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> in Troisdorf nicht und dann auch nicht in Siegburg!
> 
> Wo ist mein Schnee!
> ...



Hier auch nicht!
aber in M´Gladbach WAR schnee heute morgen


lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (25. November 2005)

Bei mir, in hülle und fülle, bis hoch nach remscheid eine durchgezogene Schneedecke

Bis gleich


----------



## Redking (26. November 2005)

Danke an alle die heute Abend dabei waren!  

War wiedermal ein netter geselliger Abend mit vielen netten Bikern!  

Am Freiteg den 30.12.2005 ist der nächste Abend!   

Michael gibt bestimmt noch die Adresse an!  

Viele 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Splash (26. November 2005)

Ich wollte mich bei den Teilnehmern von gestern für den schönen Abend bedanken. Ich habe gut lachen können und wirklich meinen Spass gehabt. Das Essen war bei mir auch recht gut, lediglich von der Bedienung ging so ab 21:00 Uhr nicht mehr so wirklich viel.

*Also der nächste Stammtisch findet am 30.12.2005 in Königswinter-Oberpleis im Haus Bramkamp (Propsteistr. 1) statt. 
Die Küche dort ist gut bürgerlich. Weitere Infos zur Lokalität gibt es hier: http://www.haus-bramkamp.de*

Der LMB-Termin ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1743


_Und hier noch mal für die Talbewohner von gestern, die so scharf auf Schnee waren (aufgenommen gestern um 17:11 am Rande des Asberges):_


----------



## Sir John (26. November 2005)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir, in hülle und fülle, bis hoch nach remscheid eine durchgezogene Schneedecke
> 
> Bis gleich



Schließe mich Race4Hills an, da wir so etwas wie entfernte Nachbarn sind, auch hier schnee schnee schnee......  
Hast du meine Sms gestern noch bekommen, bzgl Sonntag ??

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2005)

Hallo Stammtischfreunde,



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an alle die heute Abend dabei waren!
> 
> War wiedermal ein netter geselliger Abend mit vielen netten Bikern!  ...
> 
> Klaus


Ich kann mich nur dem anschließen, was Klaus schon gesagt hat.
Es war wieder mal ein gemütlicher Abend mit wirklich netten Bikerinnen und Bikern. 

Für die die dabei waren und für die, die das nächste mal dabei sein wollen und gerne sehen möchten wer dabei war, nachfolgend noch eine Fotonachlese vom Stammtisch.



 

 





 

 



Gruß Udo


----------



## sibby08 (27. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stammtischfreunde,
> 
> 
> Ich kann mich nur dem anschließen, was Klaus schon gesagt hat.
> ...



Warst aber schon früh weg, gegen 23:00 Uhr bin ich auch noch dazu gestoßen. Aber wie schon zuletzt bei der TT-Siegestour durfte ich den Tomburgen (Karin + Uwe) wieder nur hinterher   die gerade, wie auch noch ein paar andere, auf den Sprung waren. Schade wäre gerne früher gekommen, hatte aber noch einen Wettkampf am Abend.
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.

Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. November 2005)

Von mir (zwar spät) auch noch mal einen herzlichen Dank an die lustige Truppe. Hat wirklich Laune gemacht.

Die Sache mit dem Stammtisch scheint sich ja wirklich zu entwickeln- find ich klasse.


Wie gesagt- das übernächste Mal vielleicht mal auf der "richtigen" Rheinseite- dann sind auch bestimmt mehr vom TT bzw. MTM dabei.

P.S. 

Vielleicht lerne ich dann auch mal Winke-Udo kennen


----------



## sibby08 (29. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht lerne ich dann auch mal Winke-Udo kennen



Wir haben uns ja noch so ca. 5 Minuten gesehen. Im April sind wir aber auch schon mal zusammen die CTF in Weibern gefahren und Karin kennt mich ja auch als Kontrollposten an der Sieglinde wenn ich von der Arbeit komme und dort zufällig zur selben Zeit die Frauenrunde startet  
Da ich am Freitag einen Wettkampf auf der falschen Rheinseite hatte (in Brenig, bei Dir in der Nähe), konnte ich leider nicht früher kommen. Die Wege sind dort noch nicht so gut ausgebaut, deshalb hat es was länger gedauert  

Udo


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Stammtischfreunde des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises,

ich möchte Euch rechtzeitig an unseren Stammtisch 
am 30.12.05 erinnern. 
Splash hat diesmal ins 

Haus Bramkamp, 
Propsteistr. 1, 
53639 Königswinter-Oberpleis

ab 19:00 Uhr eingeladen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1743

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (26. Dezember 2005)

*nach oben schieb*

Na wer mag noch so kurz vor Jahresschluss?


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Splash,

ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, die Rhein-Sieg-Biker werden am 30.12. nicht unbedingt in Scharen kommem, aber einige harte Biker werden es sich sicherlich nicht nehmen lassen zumindestens vorbeizuschauen. 
Ich freue mich auf den Stammtisch. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (27. Dezember 2005)

Hab gerade den Tisch mal für 5 (+/-1) Personen auf "Aman" reserviert. Wenn wirklich dann doch mehr als 6 Personen kommen, dann sollte es auch kein Problem sein, sich umzusetzen. Ist ja keine Weihnachtszeit mehr ...


----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade den Tisch mal für 5 (+/-1) Personen auf "Aman" reserviert. Wenn wirklich dann doch mehr als 6 Personen kommen, dann sollte es auch kein Problem sein, sich umzusetzen. Ist ja keine Weihnachtszeit mehr ...



Hallo Michael,
wie sieht es mit Fahrradabstellplätzen aus? 
Ist die Diebstahlquote in Oberpleis hoch? 

Muss mal den Weg dorthin checken. 

Gruß
Klaus
Ps. Bist gestern in Siegburg gesichtet worden!


----------



## Delgado (28. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> Bist gestern in Siegburg gesichtet worden!



Ja, vor Klaus' Zweitwohnsitz dem Dirt Metals


----------



## Splash (28. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> wie sieht es mit Fahrradabstellplätzen aus?
> Ist die Diebstahlquote in Oberpleis hoch?
> Muss mal den Weg dorthin checken.


Schloss mitbringen und schon müsste das passen 



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. Bist gestern in Siegburg gesichtet worden!


Hätte ich gewusst, dass Du bei Dirt Metals drinne bist, wäre ic hsicherlich mal rein gekommen. Hatte nur meine Kleene mit und da keine Lust einfach nur mal so rein zu gehen, da ja Lars und Volker auch erst ne halbe Stunde später auflaufen wollten. Häng das nächste mal ne Flagge raus, dass Du da bist


----------



## Splash (30. Dezember 2005)

Sodele .. *noch mal nach oben schieb* ... in wenigen Stunden findet der letzte MTB-Stammtisch Rhein/Sieg dieses Jahr statt. Es könnte sein, dass ich ein paar Minuten später komme, weil ich noch was abholen muss, aber der Tisch ist auf "Aman" reserviert und seid dann so nett und haltet mir n Platz ohne Pupskissen frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (31. Dezember 2005)

Danke an alle die dort waren. 

Gestern trafen sich vier unerschrockene zum letzten Stammtisch in diesem Jahr.

Im Haus Bramkamp waren dabei : 
UDO1
Splash
Cheetah
Und ich. 

Nette Lokalität und wie immer sehr gute Gespräche und die üblichen netten Biker. 

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Heimweg durch das verschneite Pleistal! 











Dann um 0:31 Uhr endlich daheim. 






Allen wünsche ich hier nochmal einen guten Rutsch.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2005)

Einen schönen guten Morgen den Stammtischbesuchern vom 30.12.05,

Klaus ich hatte mir echt sorgen um Deine Heimfahrt mit dem Taxi gemacht.
Das Wetter hatte sich bei meiner Abfahrt immer weiter verschlimmert.
Gut das Du heil zu Hause angekommen bist.
Wie immer war es angenehm mit Euch zu plaudern.





von links nach rechts:
Cheetah    REDKING    Udo1      Splash

Allen Bikerinnen und Bikern des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises und darüber hinaus alles Gute im Jahr 2006, sowie gute Fahrten mit netten Bikerinnen und Bikern. 

Den nächsten Stammtisch organisiert Cheetah. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## Splash (2. Januar 2006)

_*Ich wünsche allen Freunden des Bikerstammtisches Rhein/Sieg ein frohes neues Jahr 2006*_

Wo wird denn der nächste Stammtisch stattfinden? Termin müsste ja das 27.1.2006 sein. Bin ja gespannt, ob Frank uns wirklich in den Schaukelkeller entführt *g*


----------



## Splash (18. Januar 2006)

Nachdem Frank (Cheetah) wg beruflichem Stress derzeit nicht zum Organisieren kommt, kümmer ich mich auf Franks Wunsch mal drum, bevor der Stammtisch im Winter einschläft. Ist noch mal Flohberg OK? Ich wollte da noch mal gerne den Ziegenkäsesalat essen. Wenn keine Einsprüche kommen, mach ich das morgen fest ...


----------



## Udo1 (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo Splash,



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Frank (Cheetah) wg beruflichem Stress derzeit nicht zum Organisieren kommt, kümmer ich mich auf Franks Wunsch mal drum, bevor der Stammtisch im Winter einschläft. Ist noch mal Flohberg OK? Ich wollte da noch mal gerne den Ziegenkäsesalat essen. Wenn keine Einsprüche kommen, mach ich das morgen fest ...


 
na dann mach mal fest. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (19. Januar 2006)

Da keine Beschwerden kamen, wird der nächste Stammtisch im Flohberg ausgetragen. Wer hatte da zuletzt reserviert?

LMB hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1964


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

noch 2 Tage bis zum Radlerstammtisch!! 

Freitag, den 27.01.06 siehe LMB

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Redking (27. Januar 2006)

So Jungs,
ich schwing mich jetzt mal aufs Rad und wir sehen uns dann gleich! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (27. Januar 2006)

fahr vorsichtig


----------



## Redking (27. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> fahr vorsichtig


Niemals!!!!


----------



## Redking (27. Januar 2006)

Muss jetzt los!


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,
komme gerade von der Party nach dem Stammtisch heim! 

Ab jetzt gibt es eine DIMB IG RHEIN-SIEG!
Muss bloß noch von Splash bestätigt werden, ob ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben habe. 

Wollen wir jetzt dafür einen neuen Thraed auf machen
 oder diesen umbennennen lassen? 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo Klaus,


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> komme gerade von der Party nach dem Stammtisch heim!
> 
> Ab jetzt gibt es eine DIMB IG RHEIN-SIEG!
> ...


Respekt, um diese Zeit noch im Forum und noch einen Beitrag abgeliefert. 
Ich meine Splash soll soll es mal prüfen . Wir sollten diesen Thraed einfach umbenennen.
Nachfolgend die wahrscheinlich ersten DIMB IG RHEIN-SIEG Mitglieder vom gestrigen Stammtisch. War wieder einmal ein schöner Abend mit, wie immer, netten Radfahrern. 


 

 





 

 



Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag beim Berghoch und Bergabfahren im Schnee. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Silent (28. Januar 2006)

Glückwunsch zur IG-Gründung  

Dann mal auf gute Nachbarschaft und Zusammenarbeit bei größeren Projekten 

Mit Rat und Tat werden wir euch jederzeit zur Verfügung stehen 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2006)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch zur IG-Gründung
> 
> Dann mal auf gute Nachbarschaft und Zusammenarbeit bei größeren Projekten
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk,
die gute Nachbarschaft werden wir ja morgen festigen!  
Und ich schau mir euer Großprojekt an! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 32178 (28. Januar 2006)

Jeep

Da möchte ich nicht nachstehen und mich dem Dirk anschliessen und alles Gute für die neue IG wünschen. 

Mit der gebündelten Power der IG's wir sicher vieles (Gute) für die Biker rausspringen.

Good Luck
-trailpunk-


----------



## Lipoly (28. Januar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag beim Berghoch und



meine signatur sagt alles


----------



## Redking (31. Januar 2006)

Der nächste Stammtisch findet wohl am 24.02.2006 statt!
Oder Frank???

Und ich habe von euch allen noch nichts gehört, das ich das mit der IG richtig gemacht habe?
Wie sieht das aus neuer Thread oder umbenennen? 
Dann sollten wir aber _guido p _vorher fragen ob er etwas dagegen hat! 




Achso meine Schwester hat am 24.02 Geburtstag, also werde ich wohl etwas später kommen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (31. Januar 2006)

Alsooo .. wegen der Informationen bzgl der IG habe ich mich bisher ein wenig zurück gehalten, da ich das auch noch mal mit der DIMB selber abstimmen wollte. 
Fakt ist aktuell, dass wir die *DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg* gegründet haben. 
Ich wäre grundsätzlich dafür, einen neuen Fred aufzumachen, wo alles zur IG drinne steht, welcher dann auch als Wichtig markiert wird (Sticky). Dazu fehlen mir aber noch n paar Informationen, die da rein sollen.

Der nächste Stammtisch wäre dann auch am 24.2., also quasi Karnevalsfreitag. Frank organisiert und ich bin schon auf die Ankündigung gespannt. Soll wohl diesmal beim Griechen in Uckerath sein, da Frank 2 Tage vorher auch Geburtstag hat. Ansonsten hatte Lars noch die Pfannkuchenmühle in Ingersau und Klaus das Poco in Spich in die Warteliste geschoben. Danach muss ich mal gucken, ob ich ne Salatbar ausfindig mache, damit mein Schweinehund nicht immer siegt *g*


----------



## Balu. (31. Januar 2006)

> Der nächste Stammtisch wäre dann auch am 24.2., also quasi Karnevalsfreitag.



Ich will auch mal wieder zum Stammtisch kommen, aber die Termine sind für mich in letzter Zeit sehr unpassend, mal schauen, hoffentlich kann ich bim nächsten Mal.

Erfreuliche Entwicklung mit der IG !


----------



## Giom (31. Januar 2006)

kann sen dass ich 24.2. abends schon im auto richtung schweiz sitze... aber nicht zum biken, zum ski fahren! auch gut, kanna man sich auch ganz schön hinlegen!
aber wenn ich noch nicht unterwegs bin, schliesse mich gern wieder an!


----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Danach muss ich mal gucken, ob ich ne Salatbar ausfindig mache, damit mein Schweinehund nicht immer siegt *g*



Sind die nicht vom Aussterben bedroht? 





Datum ist o. k. 

Vieleicht begleitet uns ja der ein oder andere danach zum Karneval in Köln


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo ,

am nächsten Stammtisch kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen (Karnevallsflüchtling) . Werde meinen Enkel besuchen. 

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß beim Stammtisch. 

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Giom (2. Februar 2006)

Tach !

war jemand die Tagen im Siebengebirge? ist noch überall schnee? ist es mittlerweile eher eiisg? matchig? War letzen Sonntag mit Schwalbe snow stud unterwegs, war nicht so toll. Hätte sonst racing ralph parat, wäre wahrscheinlich nicht viel besser gewesen. Hättet ihr ein tip was für samstag am besten wäre, ohne dass ich für viel geld vernünftige schnee7spikesreifen kaufen soll.

gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. Februar 2006)

Im Moment ists eher Schneematsch mit einer Eisschicht drunter. Spike-Reifen machen schon Sinn, doch ists im Moment recht schwer, Schwalbes IceSpiker zu bekommen, da die prozierte Charge verkauft sein soll. Bei H&S sowie Fahrrad Gallerie bin ich ins Leere gelaufen und nachbestellen können die auch nimmer. Das würde mir ohnehin zu lange dauern, so dass ich mir so einen fürn nächsten Winter holen wollte. Die wesentlich teureren Spike-Reifen von Nokian machen bei dem durchschnittlichen Winter bei uns nicht so wirklich viel Sinn (m.E.). Ich würde aktuell halt eher mit grobstolligeren Reifen fahren, als mit nem RacingRalph oder anderen SemiSlicks *g*


----------



## Giom (3. Februar 2006)

danke für den Tip, dann werden wir mal sehen was es egibt, hab den smart sam gekauft, soll kein schlechter allrounder sein, und kann nicht schlimmer sein als mit dem snow stud. wenn ich mich bei der sonntagstour damit hinlege, darst du stolz lachen un sagen "mein tip"
Bis denne
Guillaume


----------



## sibby08 (5. Februar 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> danke für den Tip, dann werden wir mal sehen was es egibt, hab den smart sam gekauft, soll kein schlechter allrounder sein, und kann nicht schlimmer sein als mit dem snow stud. wenn ich mich bei der sonntagstour damit hinlege, darst du stolz lachen un sagen "mein tip"
> Bis denne
> Guillaume


 
Fahre seit Ende Oktober den Nobby Nic (2.25). Der macht selbst im Schnee eine gute Figur. Den Härte test gab es bei der Bike & Run Silvestertour und den Schneetagen davor. Selbst bergauf im Schnee keine Probleme. Endlich ein Reifen fürs Trockene, schlammige und Schnee ohne zuviele Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen. Auf dem Asphalt läuft er nicht so gut wie der Racing Ralph, aber besser als die Albert Brother´s.

Sibby


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo Biker,
da ich jetzt die Location von Frank weiß, hier der nächste Termin am 24.02.2006!
Gasthaus Steger in Hennef Uckerath

Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (6. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> da ich jetzt die Location von Frank weiß, hier der nächste Termin am 24.02.2006!
> Gasthaus Steger in Hennef Uckerath
> 
> ...



Wenn wir unseren Klaus nicht hätten.


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir unseren Klaus nicht hÃ¤ttenâ¦.


Nein Frank, ich war nur schneller!  

Du hast halt den taktischen Fehler gemacht und erst die Location genannt, anstatt erst den Termin rein zu setzen!

GruÃ
Klaus


----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2006)

Super ... ist zwar Karnevalsfreitag, aber wird trotzdem sicher lustich


----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2006)

Ähh .. sollen wir den Stammtisch-Fred evtl im DIMB IG Fred aufgehen lassen? Weil die Ankündigungen des jeweils nächsten Stammtisches könnte man auch da rein packen oder?


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo.

kann am nächsten Stammtisch nicht teilnehmen (Karnevallsflüchtling ).
Nein ich werde meinen Enkel besuchen und pünktlich zum Rosenmontagszug wieder zurück sein.
Werde aber im Forum den ersten DIMB IG STAMMTISCH verfolgen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh .. sollen wir den Stammtisch-Fred evtl im DIMB IG Fred aufgehen lassen? Weil die Ankündigungen des jeweils nächsten Stammtisches könnte man auch da rein packen oder?



Hallo Michael,
ich meine wir sollten den Thread so belassen, wenn nur umbenennen, aber den Ersteller vorher fragen.

Ich denke den Smalltalk sollten wir hier abhalten und nicht den _Wichtigen Thread_ mit zu vielen Sachen vollpacken. 
Aber den Termin können wir mit Link wohl reinsetzen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Harzerbergziege (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu im Siebengebirge. Nimmt Ihr noch einen Biker auf.


----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin neu im Siebengebirge. Nimmt Ihr noch einen Biker auf.


Hallo,
du bist willkommen wie jeder andere Mensch und Biker!
 Komm doch hierhin (bitte anklicken und anmelden) oder sonst meld dich bei Touren an!

Bei uns ist alles easy, also nichts mit Aufnahmeantrag oder so!


----------



## Splash (16. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns ist alles easy, also nichts mit Aufnahmeantrag oder so!




Genau das !!    ... (ich hätts ned besser formulieren können  )


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. Februar 2006)

Kann leider das Karneval - Wochenende nicht. Fahr in den Harz und versuche durch den Schnee zukommen. Aber danach immer!


----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Biker,
nochmal zur Erinnerung heute!
Gasthaus Steger in Hennef Uckerath

Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (24. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> nochmal zur Erinnerung heute!
> Gasthaus Steger in Hennef Uckerath
> 
> ...



kannst du mich mitnehmen?

lars


----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mich mitnehmen?
> 
> lars


Ja, könnte aber etwas später werden!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (24. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, könnte aber etwas später werden!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



wann denn so?
ich bin grad martin am "verprügeln"


----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wann denn so?
> ich bin grad martin am "verprügeln"


Welchen Martin???
Also so um 19:20 Uhr vielleicht auch früher!
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Splash (25. Februar 2006)

Soooo ... der KArnevals-Stammtisch ist rum und wir waren dieses Mal zu viert:

Klaus aka REDKING
Frank aka Cheetah
Tomas aka Tomadi
und meiner einer
Michael aka Splash

War (mal wieder) ein recht lustiger Stammtisch. Der nächste STammtisch findet am 24.3. statt. Der Termin wird hier in den nächsten Tagen geposted werden ...


----------



## Redking (25. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Der nächste STammtisch findet am 24.3. statt. Der Termin wird hier in den nächsten Tagen geposted werden ...


Sorry, schau mal richtig in den Kalender!
Also der letzte Freitag im März ist der31.03.2006!
Ich denkke dann ist der nächste Stammtisch! 
*Achso, Lars du hast die Ehre den Termin zu machen!*

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (25. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, schau mal richtig in den Kalender!
> Also der letzte Freitag im März ist der31.03.2006!
> Ich denkke dann ist der nächste Stammtisch!
> *Achso, Lars du hast die Ehre den Termin zu machen!*
> ...




Hast recht - Asche über mein Haupt. Als ich das geschrieben habe, muss ich wohl leicht verwirrt gewesen sein ...


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

habe mich richtig gefreut, das der nächste Stammtisch


> ... Der nächste STammtisch findet am 24.3. statt. Der Termin wird hier in den nächsten Tagen geposted werden ...


stattfinden sollte . Da wäre ich wieder dabei gewesen. 
Nunja dann wird es leider erst wieder im April was mit mit meiner Teilnahme. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Lipoly (26. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> *Achso, Lars du hast die Ehre den Termin zu machen!*
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



also pfannkuchenmühle in ingersau? ich gebe auf jedenfall ordentlich einen aus wenn mein 150 DM (!!!) Gutschein noch gültig ist

lars


----------



## Splash (26. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> also pfannkuchenmühle in ingersau? ich gebe auf jedenfall ordentlich einen aus wenn mein 150 DM (!!!) Gutschein noch gültig ist
> 
> lars




Du wolltest doch oder? Dann mach mal LMB-Termin fertig und reservier n Tisch. Bin mal gespannt, wie das da so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (26. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Du wolltest doch oder? Dann mach mal LMB-Termin fertig und reservier n Tisch. Bin mal gespannt, wie das da so ist



ich war bis jetzt  zweimal da und jedesmal so voll(voll essen, nicht voll alk. ) das ich mich nimmer bewegen konnte aber Käse-Schinken Pfannkuchen rockz!

lars


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich war bis jetzt  zweimal da und jedesmal so voll(voll essen, nicht voll alk. ) das ich mich nimmer bewegen konnte aber Käse-Schinken Pfannkuchen rockz!
> 
> lars



Waum nicht das Eierkuchen Paradies in Hennef? Ist Zweigstelle von Pfannkuchen Mühle und das selbe Essen, zudem nähe dran und besser findbar.


----------



## Lipoly (26. Februar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Waum nicht das Eierkuchen Paradies in Hennef? Ist Zweigstelle von Pfannkuchen Mühle und das selbe Essen, zudem nähe dran und besser findbar.



wenn der gutschein da geht dann besser da


lars


----------



## Splash (26. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der gutschein da geht dann besser da
> lars



Ruf doch einfach mal an. Wenns nicht geht, dann halt mal nach Ingersau. Und nach Hennef kommen wir auch so bestimmt auch noch mal wieder . N Tisch muss ja ohnehin reserviert werden ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Februar 2006)

Das ist ein und der selbe Laden!! Natürlich geht das!


----------



## Lipoly (26. Februar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein und der selbe Laden!! Natürlich geht das!



oki dann rufsch da morgen ma an


----------



## Delgado (27. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo ... der KArnevals-Stammtisch ist rum und wir waren dieses Mal zu viert:
> 
> Klaus aka REDKING
> Frank aka Cheetah
> ...



Wo war Lars?

Prügelei nicht unbeschadet überstanden?


----------



## Delgado (27. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> also pfannkuchenmühle in ingersau? ich gebe auf jedenfall ordentlich einen aus wenn mein 150 DM (!!!) Gutschein noch gültig ist
> 
> lars



Hallo Lars,

wenn's geht mach bitte Ingersau klar.
Dann hab' ich's zwar weit aber nicht sooooo weit wie beim letzten Mal.

Danke & Gruß



PS: Hab ich was gut bei Dir   ?


----------



## Lipoly (27. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> 
> wenn's geht mach bitte Ingersau klar.
> Dann hab' ich's zwar weit aber nicht sooooo weit wie beim letzten Mal.
> ...




ich rufe bei beiden mal an!
in ingersau frag ich dann mal nach nem delgado sonderpreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (3. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich rufe bei beiden mal an!
> in ingersau frag ich dann mal nach nem delgado sonderpreis



Wie schauts denn aktuell aus? Haste schon wo angerufen und reserviert? 

Mir wäre relativ egal in welcher der beiden Lokalitäten. Hennef waren wir schon öfters und werden in der Biergartensaison sicher auch öfter wieder sein (Sieglinde, ...). Ingersau ist zwar am Arsch der Welt, aber mal was anderes und zB für Delgado mal ganz gut ...


----------



## Delgado (3. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ingersau ist zwar am Arsch der Welt, aber mal was anderes und zB für Delgado mal ganz gut ...


----------



## Splash (7. März 2006)

Also der nächste Stammtisch findet in der Pfannkuchenmühle in Neunkirchen-Seelscheid Ingersau statt.

DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg Stammtisch am 31.3.2006 ab ~19:00 Uhr

Pfannkuchenmühle
Bröltalstraße 5
53819 Neunkirchen-Seelscheid

Der Tisch ist auf DIMB reserviert und Lars freut sich schon besonders. Der Ort ist diesmal Neunkirchen statt Hennef, da in Hennef schon recht oft war und gerade im Sommer auch wieder öfters sein wird. Es soll ja ein wenig im Gebiet wandern


----------



## volker k (7. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also der nächste Stammtisch findet in der Pfannkuchenmühle in Neunkirchen-Seelscheid Ingersau statt.
> 
> DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg Stammtisch am 31.3.2006 ab ~19:00 Uhr
> 
> ...





Wollte oder sollte der Lars bicht diesen Termin eintragen ???


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (7. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte oder sollte der Lars bicht diesen Termin eintragen ???
> Gruß
> Volker



Ja wollte er - war ihm aber auch relativ egal. Die Location hat er sich ausgesucht und angerufen hab ich da wo Lars zugehört hat. Und wer das tippt, is doch latte oder?


----------



## volker k (7. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wollte er - war ihm aber auch relativ egal. Die Location hat er sich ausgesucht und angerufen hab ich da wo Lars zugehört hat. Und wer das tippt, is doch latte oder?




So genau wollt ich es gar nicht wissen   . Mir sowieso .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (8. März 2006)

Hi,
kann ich mein Rad mit reinnehmen??


----------



## Splash (12. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> kann ich mein Rad mit reinnehmen??



Mag das auch Pfannkuchen?


----------



## Redking (12. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Mag das auch Pfannkuchen?


Nein, aber das Bumpy bleibt nicht draussen!


----------



## Splash (13. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, aber das Bumpy bleibt nicht draussen!



Zur Anfahrt mit dem Radel würde ich ja eher das Stumpi empfehlen. Das kannste da auch sicher draussen anschliessen. Ansonsten ruf einfach mal an und frag einfach mal nach nem Stehplatz fürs Bumpy ...


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Anfahrt mit dem Radel würde ich ja eher das Stumpi empfehlen. Das kannste da auch sicher draussen anschliessen. Ansonsten ruf einfach mal an und frag einfach mal nach nem Stehplatz fürs Bumpy ...


Anscheinend werde ich das Taxi nehmen! Das kann ja jeder nehmen!


----------



## Giom (15. März 2006)

@Redking
vielleicht kennst du den einen oder anderen mountainbiker aus Tdf der dich mitnehmen könnte;-)


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking
> vielleicht kennst du den einen oder anderen mountainbiker aus Tdf der dich mitnehmen könnte;-)



Hallo Guillaume,
ich glaube du verstehst da etwas falsch!


----------



## Giom (15. März 2006)

ok, dann erklär mir beim stammtisch was du meintest.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. März 2006)

Hallo,

trefft Ihr euch nur zum Stammtisch oder macht Ihr auch MTB-touren?

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Splash (23. März 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> trefft Ihr euch nur zum Stammtisch oder macht Ihr auch MTB-touren?
> 
> ...



In diesem Fred gehts sicherlich "nur" um den Stammtisch - die Touren sind dann in den anderen Freds im Lokalforum wiederzufinden, wie zB Wahner Heide, Frauentreff oder den Siebengebirgsfreds. Ideen zu Touren kommen aber schon manchmal beim Stammtisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (23. März 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> trefft Ihr euch nur zum Stammtisch oder macht Ihr auch MTB-touren?
> 
> ...


Hallo Tobias, wir touren und gehen auch zum Stammtisch! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (25. März 2006)

Ich werde voraussichtlich nicht da sein, da ich vorher auf ner Beerdigung bin. Wenn ich wider erwarten doch kommen sollte, wirds sicher später ....

Aus dem LMB kann ich mich selber ja nicht abmelden, aber der Stammtisch bleibt auf jeden Fall bestehen. Sind ja auch so genug angemeldet ...


----------



## Redking (14. April 2006)

Hallo MTB'ler
habe soeben den Tisch reserviert!
Fall sich noch mehr entscheiden am 28.April.06 um 19:Uhr dabei  zu sein und garantiert einen Sitzplatz haben wollen, bitte bis zum 25.04.06 anmelden!
Danke und allen ein schönes Osterfest. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Hallo MTB'ler,
heute trafen sich in Troisdorf Spich im Poco Loco:

Balu968  = Stefan
Cheetah = Frank
Giom      = Gulliaume
Splash    = Michael
REDKING = Ich
Wiederrum sprachen wir über Gott und die Welt der Bikens! 

Danke für den kurzweiligen Abend

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (29. April 2006)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch noch mal bei allen für den kurzweiligen Abend bedanken und freue mich nun schon auf das nächste Mal in Bonn ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. April 2006)

touren im nördlchen weserwald oder nutscheid. plus verpflegung.je nach gruppe mit trails oder flach, 3-4 std


----------



## Splash (29. April 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> touren im nördlchen weserwald oder nutscheid. plus verpflegung.je nach gruppe mit trails oder flach, 3-4 std



hä?


----------



## Balu. (29. April 2006)

Servus,

auch ich möchte mich nochmal für gestern Abend bedanken !

War ein netter abend in leider sehr übersichtlicher Runde, es wurde gefachsimpelt, Teile verschachert und verbal gespammt ...

P.S: Die Burger waren ein wenig mickrig !!







Edith sagt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2367


----------



## Splash (1. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Edith sagt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2367




Wann wolltest Du denn im Casa reservieren oder hast Du etwa schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (2. Mai 2006)

> Wann wolltest Du denn im Casa reservieren oder hast Du etwa schon?



Ich werde die Tage mal vorreservieren für 5-10 Pers. mit dem Hinweis das ich mich ein paar Tage vorher nochmal melde wg. endgültiger Teilnehmerzahl.


----------



## Splash (23. Mai 2006)

Wie schauts denn aus mit Freitag? Wirds nur ne kleine Runde oder kommt noch wer?

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob man im Casa immer noch so gut essen kann, wie vor 8 Jahren ... *g*


----------



## Redking (26. Mai 2006)

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß im Casa del Gato!
Ich bin nicht dabei,
da ich mich in München beim Rocky Mountain Treffen vergnüge!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (26. Mai 2006)

Mhh .. mein Doc diagnostizierte mir gerade einen Rückfall in die eitrige Mandelentzündung. Ich glaube, dass es besser ist, wenn ich heute abend daheim bleibe, bevor ich wen anstecke


----------



## Handlampe (26. Mai 2006)

Hab mich auch abgemeldet, da ich mich nach dem gestrigen Basketballtunier kaum noch bewegen kann.....jaja, man wird alt


----------



## Splash (28. Mai 2006)

nächster Biker-Stammtisch ist am 30.6. ab 19:00 und bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter in Hennef in der Sieglinde.
LMB ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2518

Hoffentlich gibts viel Schönes vom Lieserpfad zu erzählen und hoffentlich hab ich da mal keine Seuche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (27. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> nächster Biker-Stammtisch ist am 30.6. ab 19:00 und bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter in Hennef in der Sieglinde.
> LMB ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2518
> 
> Hoffentlich gibts viel Schönes vom Lieserpfad zu erzählen und hoffentlich hab ich da mal keine Seuche ...


 
An alle Fussball Gegner:

In der Sieglinde werden alle WM-Spiele übertragen, am Freitag Abend speziell das Spiel Deutschland - Argentinien.
Falls dies jemand stört...

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Splash (27. Juni 2006)

Ich hab nix dagegen - oder hat jemand ne andere Idee, wo man evtl besser plaudern kann? Zur WM dürfte wohl überall was los sein ...


----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nix dagegen - oder hat jemand ne andere Idee, wo man evtl besser *plaudern *kann? Zur WM dürfte wohl überall was los sein ...



*MTB Plaudern* während dem Deutschland Spiel   ?  Mutig , mutig ....  

Schade, diesmal hätte ich prinzipiell Interesse und Lust gehabt zum Treffen zu kommen. Leider ist WM   

Bis bald mal wieder

Guido


----------



## sibby08 (27. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *MTB Plaudern* während dem Deutschland Spiel  ? Mutig , mutig ....
> 
> Schade, diesmal hätte ich prinzipiell Interesse und Lust gehabt zum Treffen zu kommen. Leider ist WM
> 
> ...


 
Na da war doch mein Hinweis gerade recht für Dich! Du könntest beides miteinander verbinden...  

Sibby


----------



## Splash (27. Juni 2006)

Nunja .. ich wollte eigentlich direkt nach dem Spiel los fahren. Ich hoffe, dasses pünktlich zu Ende ist ...


----------



## Splash (27. Juni 2006)

Soooo ....

Tisch ist auf den Namen "DIMB" reserviert - bei gutem Wetter draussen, bei schlechtem Wetter dann drinnen. Ich bin wohl (wenns keine Verlängerung gibt) gegen 19:15 da ...


----------



## Splash (1. Juli 2006)

An der Stelle wollte ich allen Anwesenden herzlichen Dank für den schönen Abend sagen. Es ind durchaus nette Gespräche geführt worden und mir hats Spass gemacht. Anwesend waren:

Achim @seven-hornets  
Andreas @Andreas-MTB
Frank @Cheetah
Klaus @Redking
Stefan @Balu.
Thomas @Merlin
Thomas @Tomadi
Udo @Udo1
Udo @sibby08
Michael @Splash

Hier ein paar Bilder:















Der nächste Stammtisch wird dann in den nächsten Tagen hier geposted ...


----------



## Redking (1. Juli 2006)

Was denn nun? Wassserturm in Brühl oder alte Mühle in Stein???




Ich lass mich überraschen! 
Danke für Spannung und für die Jubelgesänge! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## seven-hornets (1. Juli 2006)

Ja, war ein schöner Abend gestern, hat Spaß gemacht.

Zu Ehren der Nightride-Fraktion bin ich im Anschluß dann doch noch den HCM gefahren. Dort wollte mich dann ein Wolpertinger (oder irgend was ähnliches) anfallen.
Diesen konnte ich nur durch beherztes Bellen (oder wars doch Angstgeschrei) vertreiben, puh......

Außerdem waren noch viele nette kleine Glühwürmchen mit mir unterwegs, das hat mich dann doch wieder mit unserem Sport versöhnt ;-)

So, ride on

Achim


----------



## Splash (1. Juli 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn nun? Wassserturm in Brühl oder alte Mühle in Stein???
> 
> Ich lass mich überraschen!
> Danke für Spannung und für die Jubelgesänge!
> ...



Tendenziell wäre ich für die alte Mühle, da Brühl lt Tomadi eher was für die kühleren Monate wäre. Organisierst Du @Klaus die Mühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (1. Juli 2006)

> Zu Ehren der Nightride-Fraktion bin ich im Anschluß dann doch noch den HCM gefahren.



Wir sind nach ein bisschen gedümpel durch die Wahner Heide (-> Der Downhill an der Aggerbrücke wirkt Nachts harmloser als tagsüber   Vielleicht weil man nicht sieht wo´s hingeht   ?!?)
auch noch über den Ho-Chi-Minh gefahren, hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht ! Ich habe aber gemerkt ich kenne den Weg zu gut ...  



> Dort wollte mich dann ein Wolpertinger (oder irgend was ähnliches) anfallen.
> Diesen konnte ich nur durch beherztes Bellen (oder wars doch Angstgeschrei) vertreiben, puh......



 



> Außerdem waren noch viele nette kleine Glühwürmchen mit mir unterwegs, das hat mich dann doch wieder mit unserem Sport versöhnt ;-)



Den Glühwürmchen haben wir auch noch beim Balztalz zugesehen !

By the way: Man glaubt gar nicht wie laut einem das Kauen einer Kuh des  Nachts vorkommt


----------



## Lipoly (1. Juli 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Den Glühwürmchen haben wir auch noch beim Balztalz zugesehen !



die kannste heute abend auch bewundern!!!!

lars


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Juli 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Tendenziell wäre ich für die alte Mühle, da Brühl lt Tomadi eher was für die kühleren Monate wäre. Organisierst Du @Klaus die Mühle?


Ähem,

nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen sitzt man im Wasserturm im Biergarten ausgezeichnet an der frischen Luft, während das Etablissment im Winter zu längeren Schließungszeiten neigt.

Ausserdem könnte ich in Brühl auch mal mitspammen .


----------



## Günni69 (5. Juli 2006)

Da kann ich Hammelhetzer nur zustimmen, der Biergarten da ist wirklich klasse. 
Wenn man drinnen sitzen möchte gibt es sicher bessere Lokations. Sollte der nächste Termin zu meinen Arbeitszeiten (Wechselschicht) passen, würde ich ich evtl. auch mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Splash (5. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem,
> 
> nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen sitzt man im Wasserturm im Biergarten ausgezeichnet an der frischen Luft, während das Etablissment im Winter zu längeren Schließungszeiten neigt.
> 
> Ausserdem könnte ich in Brühl auch mal mitspammen .



Ist auch ne Idee - kann man ja fürn August Stammtisch mal ins Auge fassen, wenn den da jemand von den im Juli anwesenden organisieren mag ...
Es hat sich beim Biker-Stammtisch als Tradition (Regel?) eingebürgert, dass beim Stammtisch ausgemacht wird, wo der nächste ist


----------



## Joern/SU (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo MTBler,

bin durch Google auf Eure Seite hier gestoßen, und mußte mich doch gleich mal einloggen.

Komme aus Hennef und suche ein paar nette MTBler mit dennen man mal biken gehen kann.
Was das angeht bin ich aber ein Greenhorn. 
Aber keine Sorge Fahrrad fahen ich ich schon und ein MTB ist auch vorhanden.

Fände es schön wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hätte mit mir mal die ein oder andere Runde zu drehen  

Freu mich über jede E-Mail die ich bekomme.
Liebe Grüße
Jörn


----------



## Joern/SU (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo MTBler,

bin durch Google auf Eure Seite hier gestoßen, und mußte mich doch gleich mal einloggen.

Komme aus Hennef und suche ein paar nette MTBler mit denen man mal biken gehen kann.
Was das angeht bin ich aber ein Greenhorn. 
Aber keine Sorge Fahrrad fahen ich ich schon und ein MTB ist auch vorhanden.

Fände es schön wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hätte mit mir mal die ein oder andere Runde zu drehen  

Freu mich über jede E-Mail die ich bekomme.
Liebe Grüße
Jörn


----------



## Splash (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo Joern,

schau mal hier ins LMB - es werden derzeit viele Touren in der Hennefer Umgebung ausgeschrieben, die nicht auf so ganz hohem Niveau sind. Die Tage wollen wir auch noch mal im Siebengebirge fahren - evtl werden danach auch hier wieder Touren angeboten ...

Bzw komm einfach mal zu unserem nächsten Stammtisch vorbei - evtl ergibt sich daraus ja was ...


----------



## Joern/SU (11. Juli 2006)

Ja Hallo !
Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Siebengebirge bin ich schon mal gefahren..... 
Sorry da gerade neu hier...----> was ist LMB ?????
Werde wenn es geht gerne mal zu Eurem Stammtisch kommen.
Vielen Dank für die Einladung, und für die Info wegen der Touren.

Grüße
Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. Juli 2006)

Joern/SU schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Hallo !
> Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> Siebengebirge bin ich schon mal gefahren.....
> Sorry da gerade neu hier...----> was ist LMB ?????
> ...




LMB = Last Minute Biking -> oben rechts auf der Forenseite - da sind Termine drin, wenn jemand auch wen anders zum biken sucht oder n Termin / ne Tour ausschreibt ...

Der nächste Stammtisch ist ja auch in Hennef - evtl ists ja gar nicht mal so weit von Dir (wo auch immer aus Hennef Du kommst) ...


----------



## Joern/SU (11. Juli 2006)

Danke!
Habs gefunden 

Naja Hennef / Geistingen *g*
Grüße Jörn


----------



## Lipoly (11. Juli 2006)

Joern/SU schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> Habs gefunden
> 
> Naja Hennef / Geistingen *g*
> Grüße Jörn


 
wie einer aus hennef der auchnoch zumindest den gleichen hardtailframe hat wie ich und den ich noch nie gesehn habe bei unzähligen parkhausride und treppenspringsessions? mag sein.... aber man kann ja mal zusammen biken und ich zeige dir die umgebung falls du dich hier nochnciht so gut auskennst! weil mit leuten direkt aus hennef kann man auchmal abends biken  usw. weill man keine anreise und sowas hat!
kannst dich ja bei lust und laune mal melden!

mfg lars


----------



## Splash (17. Juli 2006)

sodele ... kommende Woche würde ich gerne n Tisch reservieren. Ich würde mich aus dem Grund sehr über eine ca.-Einschätzung freuen, wer denn zum Stammtisch kommen mag und wer nicht. Nicht verbindlich, aber damit ich halt n passenden Tisch reservieren kann


----------



## Giom (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Michael,
nächsten freitag fahre in die Alpen, mal ein bißchen was für die Kondition tun, werde also lleider nicht dabei sein können. Wünsche euch viel spaß
guillaume


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Splash,


			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> sodele ... kommende Woche würde ich gerne n Tisch reservieren. Ich würde mich aus dem Grund sehr über eine ca.-Einschätzung freuen, wer denn zum Stammtisch kommen mag und wer nicht. Nicht verbindlich, aber damit ich halt n passenden Tisch reservieren kann


habe den Wink mit dem Zaunfahl verstanden und mich sofort eigetragen. 

Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoudaGirl (20. Juli 2006)

wann genau und wo soll das ganze denn dann stattfinden? nehmt ihr auch newbies auf?

LG Gouda-Girl!


----------



## Splash (20. Juli 2006)

GoudaGirl schrieb:
			
		

> wann genau und wo soll das ganze denn dann stattfinden? nehmt ihr auch newbies auf?
> 
> LG Gouda-Girl!



Der Stammtisch findet traditionell am letzten Freitag im Monat um 19:00 an wechselnden Locations statt. Die entsprechende Location dazu findest Du entweder hier im Fred (immer relativ weit hinten) oder im passenden LMB-Termin. Der nächste Termin ist am 28.7. um 19:00 in der Mühle zu Blankenberg (Hennef-Stein, _Steiner Mühle_ ist der Strassenname). LMB Termin ist diesmal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2735

Und wer noch nicht da war, ist natürlich genauso herzlich Wilkommen, wie Stammgäste. Es geht halt um das Miteinander der Biker in der Region, um mal abseits von Touren zu plaudern.


----------



## Mufflon (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo ihr,

nachdem ich einige von euch ja schon bei der heutigen 5 vor 12 Tour rund um Bonn kennengelernt hab (Gaudi  ), schau ich dann auch mal bei dem Stammtisch am Freitag bei Euch vorbei.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Splash (26. Juli 2006)

Sodele - ich hab gerade den Tisch auf "DIMB" reserviert. Bei schönem Wetter draussen, sonst halt eben drinnen. Ich freu mich schon drauf ...


----------



## Redking (29. Juli 2006)

Hi, wo habt ihr bloß all die Biker gestern aufgetrieben.
Der Tisch hat ja fast nicht gereicht! 
Danke für den kurzweiligen Abend der die Lachmuskeln extrem strapaziert hat! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, wo habt ihr bloß all die Biker gestern aufgetrieben.
> Der Tisch hat ja fast nicht gereicht!
> Danke für den kurzweiligen Abend der die Lachmuskeln extrem strapaziert hat!
> Grüße
> Klaus


mir hats auch gefallen. 


 

 

 


Die Bilder sind zwar nicht toll geworden, aber man kann sich erkennen.


----------



## Splash (29. Juli 2006)

Ich fands auch recht amüsant und durchaus lecker in der Mühle.

Den nächsten Stammtisch wollte Cheetah wohl mit Eifelwolf organisieren. Der sollte irgendwo in Rheinbach oder so sein (auf jeden Fall aber auf der anderen Rheinseite, damit die Linksrheinischen es nicht so weit haben)? Theoretisch (regulär) würde dieser dann auf den 25.8. fallen, aber es kann wohl sein, dass da mal ein anderer Tag genommen wird. 

Bisher war der Stammtisch immer am letzten Freitag im Monat. Gestern kamen so Vermutungen auf, dass dieser Tag für den ein oder anderen grundsätzlich ungünstig ist. Ist dem wirklich so? Was sollte man besser nehmen? Evtl kann man ja einen neuen Rhythmus nehmen, der mehr Leute anspricht und den Stammtisch so interessanter machen. Also Feedback und Ideen ruhig hierher ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. August 2006)

*Einladung*
*zum nächsten*
*DIMB-Stammtisch am Donnerstag, den 24.08.2006,*
*diesmal linksrheinisch in Rheinbach.*​ 

*DIMB-Stammtisch* zum Klönen/Fachsimpeln/Pläne schmieden, diesmal linksrheinisch im schönen Rheinbach  . Alle Biker(innen), auch Nicht-DIMB-Mitglieder, sind gern gesehene Gäste im "Bierhaus Dröv" in der Koblenzer Straße 20 in Rheinbach im Bierhaus Dröv. Die Tischreservierung lautet auf den Namen "DIMB".







Bei schönen Wetter sitzen wir draußen, andernfalls im urigen Wintergarten.

Versuchsweise findet der Stammtisch nunmehr einmal an einem Donnerstag, den 24.08.2006, ab 19.00 Uhr statt. Wir hoffen auf zahlreiches Erscheinen, insbesondere haben die Linksrheinischen diesmal einen kleinen "Heimvorteil"  .

Anmeldung und Anfahrtbeschreibung hier!


----------



## Splash (7. August 2006)

Supi - der 2.Stammtisch dieses Jahr auf der "anderen" Rheinseite. Bin ja mal gespannt, auch wenn Donnerstags etwas anders ist als sonst. Als Frank wegen anderem Tag anfragte, vermutete ich Samstags. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen - anders ist ja nicht schlechter und für alle die, bei denen Freitags tabu ist, kanns ja diesmal klappen ...


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2006)

Tja Micha, so was passiert wenn man nicht zuhören kann! Obwohl man  körperlich anwesend war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. August 2006)

Ich seh das schon das dort sich wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen tummeln! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mufflon (9. August 2006)

Tach,

Danke für die Einladung. Leider habe ich momentan Bedenken ob ich das zeitlich hinkrieg..und dann noch auf die andere Rheinseite 

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Splash (9. August 2006)

Der nächste Stammtisch ist mal ausser der Reihe an einem Donnerstag in Rheinbach. Näheres siehe meine Signatur. Jeder der mag ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. August 2006)

Aufgrund des derzeitigen doch etwas "staubfreien" Wetterzustandes findet der heutige DIMB-Stammtisch (siehe Post Nr. 275 oder LMB-Termin hier) im Wintergarten-Bereich statt (oder wollte jemand im Freien sitzen...?). 

Vielleicht hat man sogar den gemütlichen Kachelofen angeschmissen  .
Der Tisch ist auf den Namen "DIMB" reserviert. Die typische Brauhaus-Küche bietet übrigens für jeden Typ von Hunger etwas Passendes an  .


----------



## Redking (25. August 2006)

Hallo, auch wenn es etwas wenig war, war es ein gelungener Abend. (Kleine Portionen) 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (1. September 2006)

Hallo Biker , hier ist der neue Termin für den Stammtisch.

Eingeladen sind Bikerinnen und Biker
die sich gerne mit andern austauschen möchten
und über Gott und das Rad reden möchten.
Dabei ist es egal ob Sie Dimbo oder Nimbo sind.
Wir quasseln mit jedem! 
Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Gesicht!



Bitte anmelden!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. September 2006)

Oh Mann, was ist denn jetzt passiert! 
Ich glaube der Italiener muss anbauen! 
Freue mich euch alle morgen zu sehen!  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (28. September 2006)

Keine Ahnung, was hier abgeht.


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2006)

Wo denn ????  

Italiener .....................  hhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm 


LECKER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (28. September 2006)

12!


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2006)

Ups.......


Ich will aber einen Sitzplatz


----------



## Redking (28. September 2006)

Eine/r geht noch *schalallala*

@Tazz ich kann ja zu Hause bleiben! 
@ Cheetah Nee 13! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2006)

Das könnte Dir so passen   
Du mußt doch meinen Platz frei halten


----------



## Redking (28. September 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das könnte Dir so passen
> Du mußt doch meinen Platz frei halten



Nicht das da noch einer druntersitzt! 

Gruß
Klaus
P.S Kaum bist du angemeldet reissen sich die Männer auch zu erscheinen!


----------



## Cheetah (29. September 2006)

13!
Wollen mit Klaus über Gott und das Rad reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilkinssohn (29. September 2006)

Ich bin ein bißchen neugierig und frage mich was ihr da die ganze Zeit redet! Erzählt ihr euch "ich fahre da und da lang und es ist schön da und da" oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Kennt ihr euch alle schon?


----------



## Lipoly (29. September 2006)

Wilkinssohn schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bißchen neugierig und frage mich was ihr da die ganze Zeit redet! Erzählt ihr euch "ich fahre da und da lang und es ist schön da und da" oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Kennt ihr euch alle schon?



meist geht die sache immer übers biken

was kotzt den einen an (trails zerstört)
womit macht man sich keine freunde(wilde bauaktionen in den wäldern)
wer hat was neu
wer hat was getestet
usw.

soweit kennen sich hier alle!


----------



## Wilkinssohn (29. September 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:


> meist geht die sache immer übers biken
> 
> was kotzt den einen an (trails zerstört)
> womit macht man sich keine freunde(wilde bauaktionen in den wäldern)
> ...



Das hört sich interessant an, ich denke da könnte ich eine Menge dazulernen... aber vielleicht sollte ich mich erstmal ans Mitfahren gewöhnen, oder kennt ihr euch eher von den Stammtischtreffen als vom Mitfahren? Wie ist das mit euch und den 7Gebirglern? Ich wohne in Bonn und hab ungefähr die gleiche Distanz zu beiden Grüppchen, seid ihr "verzahnt"? Wer ist in Bonn eher der Ansprechpartner wenn es ums Kennenlernen geht?


----------



## Redking (30. September 2006)

Am letzten Freitag im September trafen sich im ViaVeneto eine rekordverdächtige Anzahl an Bikern:   

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 2bike wild
[email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] Kitty(anderes Forum)

Über was alles geredet wurde bekam ich nicht mit und wird auch nicht weiter erzählt!
Wer es wissen/miterleben will darf gerne am nächsten Stammtisch am 27.Oktober teilnehmen. 






Fotos können hier gefunden werden!

Danke das ihr alle so zahlreich erschienen seid! 
Ich fand es einen gelungenen Abend. 

Einen Wermutstropfen hatte es leider schon. Bitte zahlt demnächst auch alles was verzehrt wurde. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Bikenstoffel (30. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> !
> Einen Wermutstropfen hatte es leider schon. Bitte zahlt demnächst auch alles was verzehrt wurde.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus



Moin moin Klaus,

vielen Dank für die Organisation des netten Abends.  

War eine große und lustige Runde  

Auf welchen Betrag bist Du denn sitzen geblieben? Dieser Betrag sollte zumindest aufgeteilt werden - kann ja nicht angehen, daß Du die Zeche der anderen begleichst 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht 
Christoph


----------



## Tazz (30. September 2006)

Danke für den netten Abend     

Gerne wieder
Gruß
Renate


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Da sich hier nichts tut, wandere ich aus und hab ab jetzt was anderes vor!

Kann halt nicht so kurzfristig wie ihr! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2006)

Ach Klaus....


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ach Klaus....



Watt is Frank.  Sorry wenn ich seit Wochen von anderen gelöchert werde ob ich komme!

Wer Lust hat kann ja auch kommen.!

Hier eintragen!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2006)

*Da *trau ich mich nicht hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Da *trau ich mich nicht hin



Wieso wegen Dieter??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Wer ist Dieter ??


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Ach Klaus !!!! ich brauch Dein Rad 



Meins ist hin ........


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach Klaus !!!! ich brauch Dein Rad
> 
> 
> 
> Meins ist hin ........



Welches??? 

Nimmst du das Bumpy?? Das ungeliebte ist seit dem Abgang übern Lenker auch etwas defekt! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Nee eins was ganz ist brauch ich   

Kaputte machen mir Angst 


Kaputt kann ich ja auch selber


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee eins was ganz ist brauch ich
> 
> Kaputte machen mir Angst
> 
> ...



Kannst das Taxi  das Rennrad oder das Bumpy haben. 
Der Rest hat Macken. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Sach mal lieber Klaus .................  

Was ist denn mit Dir am letzten Freitag dieses Monats ?


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sach mal lieber Klaus .................
> 
> Was ist denn mit Dir am letzten Freitag dieses Monats ?



An dem Tag an dem ich jetzt was anderes mache !
Siehe Link in einem der vorherigen Postings!
Der 27 .10 ist der besondere Tag.

Da treffe ich den Gulli wieder und auch lerne ich die Verwirrte kennen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Wieso wegen Dieter??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


nö,
wegen RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Eh Klaus ...... ich bin Verwirrt......... 

Aber Rennrad fahr ich nicht ........................... 


ist ja wohl nicht Dein Ernst


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Eh Klaus ...... ich bin Verwirrt.........
> 
> Aber Rennrad fahr ich nicht ...........................
> 
> ...



Wer nimmt hier das Forum denn jetzt zu ernst??
Wie du kannst dich bei der Auswahl nicht entscheiden??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bikenstoffel (19. Oktober 2006)

RR ist


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Dann gib mir das Bumpy ....................

Ist das das weiße ??


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Dann gib mir das Bumpy ....................
> 
> Ist das das weiße ??



Ich habe kein weißes Rad. Igitt ist doch nur für .......!:kotz:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Mädchen  

gut aber ich nehms auch in Blau, Grün ,Fusskariert ...............
nur mit Rosa hadere ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Mädchen
> 
> gut aber ich nehms auch in Blau, Grün ,Fusskariert ...............
> nur mit Rosa hadere ich



Da du gerade mein Bumpy beleidigt hast will es gar nicht zu dir. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Ups ....................... 

Beleidigungen sind hier nicht gestattet  

Dann muß ich doch zu Fuß laufen ............


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ups .......................
> 
> Beleidigungen sind hier nicht gestattet
> 
> Dann muß ich doch zu Fuß laufen ............



Kommst du auch ohne Federung und schlechten Felgenbremsen klar?? 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Hmmmm ...................

Hast Du etwa wirklich ein Bike ??    

Kann man doch sicher eine billig Gabel einbauen ?


----------



## Balu. (19. Oktober 2006)

> Da sich hier nichts tut, ...



Ich nahm an das sei gestern abend geklärt worden !!

Wo bleibt der Termin ?


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt 


......ich komme


----------



## Pepin (19. Oktober 2006)

War bisher nur mit trekkinrad und rennrad im siebengebierge
also bin intessiert aber in gemäsigtem tempo und nicht zu krasse bergabtrails


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> War bisher nur mit trekkinrad und rennrad im siebengebierge
> also bin intessiert aber in gemäsigtem tempo und nicht zu krasse bergabtrails



Häää ???  Wie meinen ??  
Verklickt ?


----------



## Splash (19. Oktober 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> War bisher nur mit trekkinrad und rennrad im siebengebierge
> also bin intessiert aber in gemäsigtem tempo und nicht zu krasse bergabtrails



Sicher, dass Du den richtigen Fred getroffen hast?


----------



## Pepin (19. Oktober 2006)

hmm komisch hatte doch irgendwo was vom den 7hügeln gelesen.

dabei hab ich garnix getrunken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> hmm komisch hatte doch irgendwo was vom den 7hügeln gelesen.
> 
> dabei hab ich garnix getrunken



Aber da könnte man dann was Trinken


----------



## Balu. (19. Oktober 2006)

> ...dabei hab ich garnix getrunken...


----------



## Pepin (19. Oktober 2006)

bin auch nichtrauchen


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Pillen ?


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmmmm ...................
> 
> Hast Du etwa wirklich ein Bike ??
> 
> Kann man doch sicher eine billig Gabel einbauen ?




Tu es nicht, Renate

Ich hab das *inanführungsstrichen" Bike von Klaus schon in Aktion gesehen.
Für den Bock brauchst du Extra Bekleidung:
*
Bremssocken* z.B.


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Oh Gott Oh Gott  


Ich bin doch Anfänger  ......... nee nee da geh ich dann doch lieber zu Fuß


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tu es nicht, Renate
> 
> Ich hab das *inanfÃ¼hrungsstrichen" Bike von Klaus schon in Aktion gesehen.
> FÃ¼r den Bock brauchst du Extra Bekleidung:
> ...



Das war ja klar nachdem was mir letzten Samstag gesagt wurde. 

Die braucht man nur wenn mit den Tomburgern raus geht. 

GruÃ
Klaus

Ps:Kann mir mal jemand erklÃ¤ren wieso ich 4000â¬ oder 2700â¬ verleihen soll??


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2006)

Balu. schrieb:


> Ich nahm an das sei gestern abend geklärt worden !!
> 
> Wo bleibt der Termin ?




Zunächst mal : Ist ja ein recht geschwätziges Volk hier unterwegs    

Hier ist der Termin , Balu 

Diesmal findet dieses regelmässige Treffen in der der Königsforst / Lüderich - Region in Köln-Brück statt. Damit besteht auch die grosse Chance, dass neben den Stammgästen aus dem Hennefer, Troisdorfer und Bonner Raum auch die Kölner und Umgebung  MTB-Kollegen / -innen  möglichst zahlreich teilnehmen können. 

Location ist das Brauhaus  "Em Hähnche " _(für Kölle ist dat eine natürliche Wahl  !!)_

Speisekarte und Impressionen dazu gibt es schon mal hier: 

Em Hähnche


Eine Anfahrtbeschreibung folgt in Kürze . 

Viele Grüße und bitte zahlreich anmelden.

Guido


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

sagt mal, was haltet Ihr denn davon,
wenn wir den Namen des Threads den tatsächlich Gegebenheiten anpassen
und eine überregionalere Beschreibung wählen?

Z.B. einfach in "MTB-Stammtisch" umbenennen.

Andere, bessere Vorschläge?

VG Martin

PS: Mich hat das "Rhein-Sieg" immer so abgeschreckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal, was haltet Ihr denn davon,
> wenn wir den Namen des Threads den tatsächlich Gegebenheiten anpassen
> ...



Nenn doch gleich den MTB-Frauentreff in MTB-Treff um!

Mancher fühlt sich vielleicht durch die Frauen abgeschreckt ....


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

Morgen Martin, 
der name sollte schon etwas regional gewählt werden.
Wer um zu sehen was es Neues gibt mal auf neue Beiträge klickt und dort nur MTB Stammtisch liest könnte übersehen das es sich um einen Stammtisch in der Umgebung von Köln Bonn und ... was weiß ich was man hier noch reinschreiben kann.



> Mich hat das "Rhein-Sieg" immer so abgeschreckt



Das habe ich bemerkt. Leider konnten meine Bedenken, damals bei der Findung des IG Namens das sich Leute abgeschreckt fühlen wenn zu eng gesteckt wird, nicht berücksichtigt werden.
IG Rhein-Rur-Sieg-Wupper wäre wohl die genauere Bezeichnung gewesen.
Damit sich alle angesprochen fühlen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Morgen Martin,
> der name sollte schon etwas regional gewählt werden.
> Wer um zu sehen was es Neues gibt mal auf neue Beiträge klickt und dort nur MTB Stammtisch liest könnte übersehen das es sich um einen Stammtisch in der Umgebung von Köln Bonn und ... was weiß ich was man hier noch reinschreiben kann.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn es nicht nur um den Stammtisch geht sondern um andere, 
wenn nicht gar höhere Ziele geht, 
finde ich Deinen IG Titelwahl zwar bezogen auf die Ausbreitungsgrenzen passend aber viel zu lang. 
(Außerdem hört sich das wie die Bezeichnung einer Wasserschutzzone an. )

Ein User, dessen Namen ich jetzt nicht nennen will, den Ihr aber kennt,
schlug mir bei meiner Überlegung, eine DIMB IG Rhein-Berg zu gründen, vor,
alle links- und rechtsrheinische Aktivitäten in unserem Unterforum einfach unter dem Namen IG Rheinland in nur eine IG zusammenzufassen.

Dieser Idee habe ich mich verschrieben.

Also, mein Favorit, auch für höhere und größere Ziele:

IG Rheinland.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Also, mein Favorit, auch für höhere und größere Ziele:
> 
> IG Rheinland.
> 
> VG Martin



Mensch da hatten wir aber ein Brett vorm Kopf. 
Upps nicht das wir Ärger kriegen mit den Menschen die noch weiter Südlich am Rhein leben und mitmachen wollen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Mensch da hatten wir aber ein Brett vorm Kopf.
> Upps nicht das wir Ärger kriegen mit den Menschen die noch weiter Südlich am Rhein leben und mitmachen wollen.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Naja, es ist ja nicht angestrebt, "Rhein" durch "Deutsch" zu ersetzen. 

VG Martin

PS: Die südlicheren Interessenten nennen das Ding einfach IG Pfalz.

PPS: Falls es geografische Schwierigkeiten geben sollten,
können wir es auch korrekt IG Nordrhein bzw. IG Nordrheinland nennen.


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja nicht angestrebt, "Rhein" durch "Deutsch" zu ersetzen.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> ...




Hmm mecker gibt es eh vom Silent. Da alles ab Düsseldorf ihm gehört! 

Du hast Die IG TAUNUS vergessen, die liegt noch dazwischen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (20. Oktober 2006)

Also doch IG Köln/Bonn?


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Also doch IG Köln/Bonn?


Und Umgebung wenn ich bitten darf! 
Damit sich keiner ausgegrenzt fühlt! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (20. Oktober 2006)

MTB Stammtisch Köln/Bonn und Umgebung
DIMB IG Köln/Bonn


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)




----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Und Umgebung wenn ich bitten darf!
> Damit sich keiner ausgegrenzt fühlt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Fasst es größer und haltet nicht an Stadtnamen fest,
sondern versucht eine überregionale Bezeichnung.

Beispiele: 

IG München (nicht so gut)
IG Rhein-Ruhr 
IG Rhein-Taunus (geht so)
IG Rhein-Sieg (bezogen auf das Unterforum viel zu klein gefasst)
IG Pfalz 
Zwar könnten locker bezogen auf das Gebiet und die Menge der aktiven BikerInnen im Unterforum vier IGs 'unterhalten' werden,

aber ehrlich, Stammtisch ist schon eine schöne Sache,
aber doch nicht existenzberechtigendes Ziel einer DIMB IG?

Egal, ich denke, das führt hier zu weit bzw. ist nicht lösungsorientiert,
daher vertagen wir die Diskussion vielleicht besser auf den Stammtischabend. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

Du weisst aber das wir mit Rhein -Sieg nicht den Rhein-Sieg Kreis meinten!!

Sondern die Umgebung um die Flüsse Rhein und Sieg! capische  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

... er weiß meistens nicht worüber er spricht ...


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Du weisst aber das wir mit Rhein -Sieg nicht den Rhein-Sieg Kreis meinten!!
> 
> Sondern die Umgebung um die Flüsse Rhein und Sieg! capische
> 
> ...


 
Klar, im Norden nehmen wir noch die Wupper dazu und im Westen die Rur.
Ganz toll. Und hatten wir auch schon.

Integration statt Separation.

Außerdem interessiert die Mehrheit sich eher dafür,
was die IG macht bzw. wie sie dem Einzelnen nützt,
statt wie sie heißt. Ob nun mit oder ohne Stammtisch.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2006)

Hey  was geht denn hier wieder ab  

Gestern Tratsch   heute  .....   

Kaum steht dieser Termin gibt es Diskussionen über IG DIMB etc.

Das schlimme Wort ist doch nicht *DIMB wasweissich *sondern ...

STAMMTISCH

Sind wir harte Mountainbiker  oder Stammtischler.  

Viele Grüße  

Guido


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2006)

*Anfahrtbeschreibung : *

Das Brauhaus _"Em Hähnche"_  ist nur ca. 500 m vom KFL-Treffpunkt entfernt und so zu finden : 

BAB 4 bis AS Refrath / Köln Brück ... dort dann Richtung Köln-Brück über die B 55 (Olpener Strasse) ... nach ca. 1000 m findet man auf der linken Seite das Brauhaus ... es ist ein auffälliger nett beleuchteter Fachwerkbau mit Hofanlage ... dort dürft ihr auch parken

*Adresse :*

Olpenerstrasse 873 
51109 Köln (Brück)

Bis dann

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Hey  was geht denn hier wieder ab
> 
> Gestern Tratsch   heute  .....
> 
> ...



Ich bin ausgewandert und bin RR ler! 

Euch viel Spaß am kommenden Freitag ich bin ja andersweitig vergeben da ihr zu lange gewartet habt! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich bin ausgewandert und bin RR ler!
> 
> Euch viel Spaß am kommenden Freitag ich bin ja andersweitig vergeben da ihr zu lange gewartet habt!
> 
> ...



Wirklich schade lieber Klaus , ich hätte Dich sehr gerne dort gesehen.  

Du wusstest aber schon von _immer letzten Freitag im Monat _und vom _Treffpunkt diesmal Köln._ Wir mussten nur noch zwischen 2 locations  auswählen und der armearme Montana war auch mit 10000000  Dingen beschäftigt die nix mit biken zu tun haben . 

Viele Grüße nach Troisdorf 

Guido


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Wirklich schade lieber Klaus , ich hätte Dich sehr gerne dort gesehen.
> 
> Du wusstest aber schon von _immer letzten Freitag im Monat _und vom _Treffpunkt diesmal Köln._ Wir mussten nur noch zwischen 2 locations  auswählen und der armearme Montana war auch mit 10000000  Dingen beschäftigt die nix mit biken zu tun haben .
> 
> ...



Weiß ich doch alles! 
Aber ich wollte die Pistole von der Brust genommen haben. 

Gruß nach Köln 
von
Klaus


----------



## Splash (20. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Du wusstest aber schon von _immer letzten Freitag im Monat _und vom _Treffpunkt diesmal Köln._



Der ging auch schon mal auf n Donnerstag um zu gucken, ob ein anderer Tag mehr Leben rein bringt. Evtl sollte man mal die ursprünglichen Regeln wieder auspacken und drüber reden, welche man so lässt:

1. Bei einem Stammtisch wird der nächste "Veranstalter" auserkoren ->  
2. Der Stammtisch findet immer am letzten Freitag im Monat statt -> können die Regel gern auf n anderen Tag legen, aber sollte schon geregelt sein
3. Franks Idee war, dass der Stammtisch 2 Wochen vor Termin im LMB steht, ich war für eine Woche nach dem letzten Stammtisch -> Diskussionsbedarf?

Die DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg wurde damals aufgrund der Flüsse so gewählt, nicht aufgrund des Kreises. Heute haben wir die Erfahrung, dass es bisher 2 Aktive gibt. Den Kreis der Aktiven sollte man evtl mal ausdehnen, wenn sich Interessierte finden. Dafür sollte man dann mal ein Extra Treffen machen. Dann kann man auch gerne über einen neuen Namen ratschlagen, da die Wahl ja doch etwas unglücklich war, wie die Erfahrung jetzt gezeigt hat. Die Idee mit DIMB IG Rheinland finde ich nach wie vor gut - andere IGen haben sich auch so benannt (Pfalz, Taunus, Sauerland, Siegerland). Evtl kann man unter Interessierten dann ja am Freitag mal drüber reden - allerdings sollte man sich unter interessierten Aktiven seperat treffen, da der Stammtisch evtl doch der falsche Ort dafür ist (ausserdem fehlt Klaus) ...


----------



## Balu. (20. Oktober 2006)

> *1. Bei einem Stammtisch wird der nächste "Veranstalter" auserkoren
> 2. Der Stammtisch findet immer am letzten Freitag im Monat statt**



Mehr Bürokratie brauchen wir nicht ... aber auch nicht weniger 



_*Ausnahmen nur für Weihnachten,Ostern,Chanukka o.Ä. ..._


----------



## Montana (24. Oktober 2006)

Info für alle sich "Em Hähnche" Treffende bzw. potentielle Interessenten und noch Unentschlossene 

Der Tisch ist für 10 Personen auf meinen Namen (Guido xxxx   ) bestellt.
Im grossen Saal ist leider kurzfristig eine grosse Geburtstagsfeier gebucht worden.
Wir haben aber einen sehr schönen Tisch im vorderen Bereich versprochen bekommen.
Hat einer eine Gasmaske für Frank ?   _( ich hoffe es wird nicht zu schlimm )_

Liebe Grüße

Guido


...........................................................................................................

*
DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg Treffen 27.10.2006 19:00 Uhr*

Diesmal findet dieses regelmässige Treffen in der der Königsforst / Lüderich - Region in Köln-Brück statt. Damit besteht auch die grosse Chance, dass neben den Stammgästen aus dem Hennefer, Troisdorfer und Bonner Raum auch die Kölner und Umgebung  MTB-Kollegen / -innen  möglichst zahlreich teilnehmen können. 

Location ist das Brauhaus  "Em Hähnche " _(für Kölle ist dat eine natürliche Wahl  !!)_

Speisekarte und Impressionen dazu gibt es schon mal hier: 

Em Hähnche

Weitere Infos im dazugehörigem  Thread  



* Anfahrtbeschreibung :  *

Das Brauhaus ist nur ca. 500 m vom KFL-Treffpunkt entfernt und so zu finden : 

BAB 4 bis AS Refrath / Köln Brück ... dort dann Richtung Köln-Brück über die B 55 (Olpener Strasse) ... nach ca. 1000 m findet man auf der linken Seite das Brauhaus ... es ist ein auffälliger nett beleuchteter  Fachwerkbau mit Hofanlage ... dort dürft ihr auch parken

Adresse :

Olpenerstrasse 873 
51109 Köln (Brück)


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2006)

Liebe Gemeinde  


Es fehlen immer noch Anmeldungen aus dem Kölner , Leverkusener und noch nördlicherem Bereich  für unser DIMB - Treffen am 

*Freitag 23.10.2006 19:00 *  im "Em Hähnche " in  Köln- Brück

Hier ...  flott anmelden 


Na los  ...  Ich würde mich freuen  

Guido


----------



## Splash (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke, es gibt nur einen Tisch für 10 Personen?


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich denke, es gibt nur einen Tisch für 10 Personen?



Zur Not stellen wir einfach noch ´nen Tisch dran. Im Brauhaus ist man meistens flexibel. Ich werde da aber noch mal nachfragen.  

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe richtig gelegen  und diese telefonische Auskunft bekommen : 

Es gibt bis ca. 14 Personen überhaupt kein Problem.  

Danach gibt es übrigens  noch ´ne Menge netter Stehplätze ... denn ... 

mir sin schließlich in Kölle    

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## Splash (25. Oktober 2006)

Zur Not können Männer Ihre Frauen ja auch auffn Schoss nehmen, um ein wenig Platz zu schaffen *g* *duck und weg*


----------



## ralf (25. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe richtig gelegen  und diese telefonische Auskunft bekommen :
> 
> Es gibt bis ca. 14 Personen überhaupt kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Hey Guido,

Du hast eine Top Wahl getroffen.  

Ichfreumichschondrauf ... ... Spammen in Echtzeit ...  

Hätte da auch ein kleines Thema aus einem andern Unterforum. ... _Ist dann aber mehr was für die Allwissenden unter uns._   

Gruß Ralf,   der heute Abend leider nicht kann.


----------



## Cheetah (25. Oktober 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Hätte da auch ein kleines Thema aus einem andern Unterforum. ...



Es werde Licht!


----------



## Handlampe (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich schaffe  es heute leider nicht. Hab zu Hause noch zu viel zu tun.


----------



## Splash (28. Oktober 2006)

War gestern ein sehr schöner Abend mal in Kölle. Meinetwegen spricht nix dagegen, dass der Stammtisch gelegentlich auch mal im Kölner Süden/Osten statt findet.

Der nächste Termin wird der 24.11. sein (letzter Freitag im November) und nach Lohmar in den Flohberg gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. Oktober 2006)

war mal wieder sehr schön mit euch allen         

Danke für den schönen Abend 

Gruß
Renate


----------



## ralf (28. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> war mal wieder sehr schön mit euch allen
> 
> Danke für den schönen Abend
> 
> ...



... jau, war echt nett! 

Wer hat denn 'n dicken Kop?  
Ich jedenfalls nicht.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Tazz (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich sach nur COLA-RAUSCH 

Hat auch ne merkwürdige Wirkung   

Gruß 

Renate


----------



## Cheetah (28. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich sach nur COLA-RAUSCH
> 
> Hat auch ne merkwürdige Wirkung


War er schön?


----------



## Splash (28. Oktober 2006)

Auf den Wunsch einer einzelnen Person ist der Termin für den nächsten Stammtisch auch direkt wieder drinne:



> [ Sa | 1:43 ] <Cheetah> Micha, der nächste Stammtisch ist noch nicht im LMB!



Hier isser:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3493

Den Tisch werde ich ne Woche vorher reservieren - daher wäre es schön, wenn man dann abschätzen könnte, wie viele Leute kommen, bzw wie gross der Tisch sein sollte


----------



## Cheetah (28. Oktober 2006)

Zumindest werde ich die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht von dir genervt.


----------



## sibby08 (28. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Zumindest werde ich die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht von dir genervt.


 
... außer wenn du dich nicht bald als Teilnehmer einträgst  .

Sibby


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2006)

*Bericht zum DIMB MTBiker Treffen 
am  27.10.2006 in KÃ¶ln-BrÃ¼ck âEm HÃ¤hncheâ*


*Teilnehmer âin * :

Bernhard @ freebiker_yam 
Frank @ Cheetah
Martin @ juchhu 
Michael @Splash
Michael @ on any sunday 
Ralf @ ralf 
Renate @ Tazz 
Stefan @ Balu
Sven @ Kettenfresser 
Tom @ Merlin 
Guido @ Montana

Diesmal sollte das monatliche Treffen ja auf Anregung von [email protected] Cheetah  mal in der KFL - Region stattfinden und da bot sich als Treffpunkt dieses urige wohl bekannte KÃ¶ln- BrÃ¼cker Brauhaus an. Und es waren auch tatsÃ¤chlich neben den StammgÃ¤sten aus dem Hennefer Raum und Umgebung auch 5 KÃ¶lner anwesend Bernhard, Guido,  Ralf, und Renate dazu der begehrte  Gast aus Moitzfeld Martin (polarisierender MTbiker, FahrtechnikerklÃ¤rer , Hyper - Forist und Moderator des selbigen )

Themen waren die Aufgabe und MÃ¶glichkeiten der DIMB, Diskussionen Ã¼ber die KFL - Entwicklung, Wegerecht und natÃ¼rlich das Ã¼berragende Thema Fahrradbeleuchtung. Die Bastler hatten auch Einiges dabei und fachsimpelten eifrig. SpÃ¤ter verzogen sie sich auch ins Dunkle und testeten ihre feinen Lampen  .

*Besonderheiten:* 

Oliven und Antipasti bzw. Tapas als Beilage zum Brauhausessen sind ungewÃ¶hnlich zeigt aber ein gewissen Stil.  (siehe KFL WP GlÃ¼hweintouren2005) â Ein Keller der KÃ¶bes sein wollte  (Wasser: Muss dat sein ?   Handtuch und Seife dazu ?) und es gelang ihm so halbwegs. 

Danke an Alle fÃ¼r den sehr netten Abend 

Guido


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ein paar Anmerkungen zum MTB-Stammtisch.

Ich war ja nun das erste Mal dabei gewesen,
und Leute, Stimmung und Themen waren sehr nett und interessant.

Allerdings bin ich über die Situation der DIMB IG (Stichwort Mehrwert)
weniger glücklich.
Richtig traurig gemacht haben mich dagegen die trotzdem sehr aufschlussreichen Gesprächen  mit den BikerInnen zu den Thema DIMB allgemein, Mitgliedschaft, Vertretung von Interessen (Wegbreiten- und Betretungsregeln).

Die Positionierung der DIMB und ihr Mehrwert für uns MTB-ler ist den meisten unbekannt bzw. für diese uninteressant.

Bevor wir jetzt in hektischen Aktionismus übergehen oder gar Schuldzuweisungen betreiben,
sollten doch einfach mal die DIMB-Mitglieder im Einzugsbereich unseres Unterforum darüber nachdenken,
mit welchen einfachen Mitteln die Postion der DIMB und der Mehrwert einer Mitgliedschaft bei DIMB den BikerInnen unseres Unterforums vermittelt werden kann.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Martin ,

zunächst,  Du hast vergessen hier drauf einzugehen :



> Und es waren auch tatsächlich neben den Stammgästen aus dem Hennefer Raum und Umgebung auch 5 Kölner anwesend Bernhard, Guido, Ralf, und Renate dazu der begehrte  Gast aus Moitzfeld Martin (polarisierender MTbiker, Fahrtechnikerklärer , Hyper - Forist und Moderator des selbigen )



 

*Klartext :*

 Mach einfach mal eine Umfrage wer aus dem Regionalforum im DIMB  ist und warum welche nicht   drin sind - dann können wir vielleicht diskutieren  

Guido 

_DIMB Mitglied seit Sommer05_



juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ein paar Anmerkungen zum MTB-Stammtisch.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (30. Oktober 2006)

Moin moin zusammen,

ja, es war sehr nett. Habe mich im Kreise der Gleichgesinnten so richtig wohl gefühlt.  
Vor allem: Bier ohne Reue ... ...   

@ Guido: netter Bericht - ganz nach KFL-Manier!  


Zum Thema DIMB:

Ja, ich habe verstanden - oder doch nicht wirklich?  
Die anwesenden Mitglieder waren sich in der Argumentation nun wirklich nicht einig:
- ... bald werden alle Trails zugemacht, wenn ihr nicht ...
- ... ihr könnt supergünstig in Bikeshops einkaufen ...
- ... die Bikergrundsätze müssen auf jeden Fall beachtet werden ...
- ... wer denn, wenn nicht die DIMB? ...

Also ich konnte keine Linie erkennen.  

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, jedoch einen wirklich nutzbringenden Mehrwert konnte ich nicht ausmachen. 
Einziges Argument für mich wäre, wenn sich die DIMB in entsprechenden politischen Gremien einbringen würde - und zwar dauerhaft mit entsprechender Ausdauer. Sich Gehör zu verschaffen ist die Kunst der Diplomatie. Solche Leute werden dort gebraucht.
Um nun Spekulationen zuvorzukommen: Nein, ich wäre nicht der Richtige dafür ... ... das können andere besser. 

Die  10,- Jahresbeitrag sind dabei keinesfalls ein Diskussionspunkt. Es geht dabei mehr um Sinn und Zweck. Biketeile bekomme ich spätestens beim übernächsten Händler noch günstiger ... 

So, Nebendiskussion ist eröffnet.  

*Es war ein toller Abend !!!* 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo Martin ,
> 
> zunächst, Du hast vergessen hier drauf einzugehen :
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Guido,

als ich meine Eingabebox geöffnet habe, 
hatte ich nicht auf Aktualisieren gedrückt
und wusste daher zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht,
was DU gepostet hattest. 

Das mit dem "polarisierenden ... " gefällt mir gut. 

Das mit der Umfrage (ich höre schon das Geschrei  ) hatte ich bereits vor,
allerdings bin ich mir über die Fragen bzw. Formulierungen noch nicht ganz klar,
denn ich will auch Infos über den Mehrwertansatz herausfinden.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Frage nach der Mitgliedschaft weniger interessant als die Frage nach dem "Warum" bzw. "Warum nicht".
Vor allem die Beantwortung der letzteren Frage (Warum nicht) kann das Problem der mangelnden Akzeptanz vielleicht erklären.

VG Martin

PS: Trauig, aber wahr: _DIMB Mitglied seit 10/2006_.  
Aber besser spät als nie.


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> ja, es war sehr nett. Habe mich im Kreise der Gleichgesinnten so richtig wohl gefühlt.
> Vor allem: Bier ohne Reue ... ...
> ...


 
Danke Ralf, das bestätigt mich.

Und weil ich dies jetzt mal in einer größeren Runde erleben dürfte (als bisher in Einzelgesprächen),
können wir innerhalb der DIMB IG an der Profilierung arbeiten.

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es natürlich am einfachsten ist,
über der eigenen persönlichen Nutzen (Mehrwert) einer DIMB-Mitgliedschaft zu sprechen.

Aus meiner Beratungstätigkeit weiß ich allerdings auch, dass das Wörtchen "ich" nicht zu häufig vorkommen sollte.

Oder anders gesagt: "Der Köder muss dem Fisch schmecken und nicht dem Angler!" 

Wir DIMB-ler werden jetzt an einem Köder und an einer Präsentation sowie einem dauerhaften Mehrwert arbeiten, der die Fischen (MTB-ler) schon beim alleinigen Zeigen des Köders freiwillig in den Setzkescher (DIMB-Mitgliedschaft) springen läßt. 

VG Martin

PS: Aufruf an die DIMB-ler in unserem Unterforum.
Schreibt mir bitte eine PN und teilt mir mit, 
ob und wie Ihr die gemeinsame Sache unterstützen wollt.


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Zum Thema DIMB IG gibts schon ein Thema, welches sich auch über den Gelbe-Seiten-Fred (Register) finden lässt. Bitte macht hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion zum Thema DIMB IG auf - hier gehts um den Stammtisch


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Zum Thema DIMB IG gibts schon ein Thema, welches sich auch über den Gelbe-Seiten-Fred (Register) finden lässt. Bitte macht hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion zum Thema DIMB IG auf - hier gehts um den Stammtisch


 
OK, ich habe verstanden.  

Also, der MTB-Stammtisch war toll  ,
und die Teilnahme kann ich jedem empfehlen  ,
weil die tiefgründigeren bzw. anderen Themen während der Touren meist zu kurz kommen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Airhaenz (30. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Zum Thema DIMB IG gibts schon ein Thema, welches sich auch über den Gelbe-Seiten-Fred (Register) finden lässt. Bitte macht hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion zum Thema DIMB IG auf - hier gehts um den Stammtisch



Das kann dann ja in den Thread verschoben werden, wo es immer auch am besten hinpasst ! Hab jetzt keine Lust den selbst zu suchen.

@Juchuh: Die Aufforderung zur PN missachtend: DIMB Mitglied seit Frühjahr 2004, oder so.

Was man machen könnte: Den Forstämtern Hilfe bei der Wegepflege *anbieten*.
D.H. mit dem Forstamt abgesprochene Wege von Müll bereinigen, vielleicht auch von Astbruch etc. 

Gruß, HJO


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Das kann dann ja in den Thread verschoben werden, wo es immer auch am besten hinpasst ! Hab jetzt keine Lust den selbst zu suchen.
> 
> @Juchuh: Die Aufforderung zur PN missachtend: DIMB Mitglied seit Frühjahr 2004, oder so.
> 
> ...


 
Wir nehmen den DIMB-Umfrage-Thread.
Dann können wir das den Verantwortlichen (also auch uns selbst ) direkt unter die Nase reiben.

Ein 2004-er Mitglied, boah, ich bin beindruckt. 

Deine Idee ist gut und PR-wirksam umsetzbar.
Mir geht es nicht um eine top-down- sondern um eine bottom-up-Strategie.
Deine Idee ist eine solche. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (13. November 2006)

Hier ist der neue Termin!

Diesmal wiedr im Flohberg


Grüße
klaus


----------



## Splash (14. November 2006)

Sieht ja so aus, als ob es diesmal wieder eine grössere Runde wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (14. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Sieht ja so aus, als ob es diesmal wieder eine grössere Runde wird



die waldbiker mit motor sind am tisch nebenan vertreten!


----------



## Delgado (24. November 2006)

Soll melden, dass Solanum nicht kommen kann


----------



## Splash (24. November 2006)

Wollte noch mal ein wenig die Werbetrommel für den Biker-Stammtisch heute abend im Flohberg in Lohmar rühren. Los gehts so ab 19:00 und üblicherweise auch bis zum Tageswechsel, falls jemand gerne nachkommen möchte. Wilkommen sind alle Biker, die sich auch mal abseits der Touren gerne mit anderen Bikern austauschen möchten - egal ob DIMBo oder nicht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3493


----------



## sibby08 (24. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Wollte noch mal ein wenig die Werbetrommel für den Biker-Stammtisch heute abend im Flohberg in Lohmar rühren. Los gehts so ab 19:00 und üblicherweise auch bis zum Tageswechsel, falls jemand gerne nachkommen möchte. Wilkommen sind alle Biker, die sich auch mal abseits der Touren gerne mit anderen Bikern austauschen möchten - egal ob DIMBo oder nicht
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3493


 

... evtl. komme ich noch nach


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2006)

Hier einige Impressionen vom gestrigen Stammtisch, bei dem wie immer über Gott und die Welt oder z.B. über Elektotechnik , wie baue ich eine super Lampe preisgünstig mit laaaaaanger Brenndauer gefachsimpelt wurde.
Jedenfalls es war wie immer ein schöner Abend mit wie immer netten Radfahrern.





Zur fortgeschrittener Zeit traf nch [email protected] Sibby08 ein














Merlin und Balu ein wenig verschwommen















So liebe Radler, den letzten Stammtisch im Jahr 2006 richte ich aus.

Er findet am 29.12.2006 statt. Der Ort wird Anfang Dezember veröffentlicht.

Euch allen ein schönes warmes Radlerwochenende.


----------



## Splash (25. November 2006)

Ich wollte mich auch noch mal für den netten Abend mit durchaus sehr netten Gesprächen bedanken 



Udo1 schrieb:


> Merlin und Splash ein wenig verschwommen



Das sind Merlin und Balu - mich haste 2 Bilder drüber erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2006)

Entschuldige Splash ,


Splash schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich auch noch mal für den netten Abend mit durchaus sehr netten Gesprächen bedanken
> 
> 
> 
> Das sind Merlin und Balu - mich haste 2 Bilder drüber erwischt


 
ich werde mich bessern   und habe es sofort geändert


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2006)

Hallo

der nächste Stammtisch findet am 29.12.2006 Beginn 19:00 Uhr

in Siegburg in der *Siegburger Abteibrauerei* statt .

Tisch und Plätze sind unter "RADLERSTAMMTISCH" reserviert.

hier die Infos zum Ort der Durchführung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3707


----------



## Splash (27. November 2006)

Super Udo! Ist ja wieder schön zentral und ne schöne Location. Jetzt muss ich noch n Fahrer suchen ... *g*


----------



## Redking (27. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Super Udo! Ist ja wieder schön zentral und ne schöne Location. Jetzt muss ich noch n Fahrer suchen ... *g*



Komm doch mit dem Rad! 

Ich werde dann wohl vorher viel trinken müssen.

Ich würde für den 26 Januar 2007 Tungs in Mondorf  Rheinallee 2 53859 Niederkassel Tel: (0228) 455950 vorschlagen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2006)

Klasse Klaus,


Redking schrieb:


> Komm doch mit dem Rad!
> 
> Ich werde dann wohl vorher viel trinken müssen.
> 
> ...


war schon seit 2002 nicht mehr beim Asiaten, freue mich riesig auf Reis mit Zubehör.


----------



## juchhu (27. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Komm doch mit dem Rad!
> 
> Ich werde dann wohl vorher viel trinken müssen.
> 
> ...


 
Einspruch Eurer Ehren!

Vielleicht sollten wir mal wieder über eine nördlichere Location nachdenken.

Das Ausbreitungsgebiet der DIMB IG soll nach meinen Infos bis fast an Düsseldorfer Stadtgrenze heranreichen. 

Wie wäre es mal mit Köln oder Leverkusen?

Dann können wir unsere nördlichen BikerInnen stärker ansprechen.

VG Martin

PS: Auf der anderen Rheinseite hatten wir auch noch kein Happening.
Für den Anfang können wir ja mal mit der linksrheinischen Seite von Köln beginnen.


----------



## Balu. (27. November 2006)

> Einspruch Eurer Ehren!



*ABGELEHNT !! *

_§ 1 : Der Austragungsort wird bei jedem Stammtisch neu festgelegt._

Komm hin, dann darfst du mitreden.


----------



## Redking (27. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Einspruch Eurer Ehren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht denn Rheinbach liegt linksrheinisch!

Gruß
Klaus

Edit: Wer will kann ja mit der Fähre gerade mal über den Rhein setzen!


----------



## Splash (27. November 2006)

Balu. schrieb:


> *ABGELEHNT !! *
> 
> _§ 2 : Der Austragungsort wird bei jedem Stammtisch neu festgelegt._
> 
> Komm hin, dann darfst du mitreden.



 

Es ist ja kein Stammtisch, der über das ganze Gebiet gezogen werden soll, bzw war ja vorher nie so gedacht. Der Name DIMB IG ist erst nachträglich zum Stammtisch hinzugekommen, als der Stammtisch bereits existierte. Es wurden seinerzeit folgende Regeln festgelegt:

§1 Der Stammtisch findet am letzten Freitag im Monat statt
§2 Der Austragungsort wird bei jedem Stammtisch neu festgelegt, bzw durch eine dort anwesende Person wird die Organisation übernommen

Mein Vorschlag zusätzlich wäre noch dieser (der aber auf wenig Gegenliebe stiess):
§3 Der Termin steht 2 Wochen vor der jeweiligen Veranstaltung im LMB




Redking schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht denn Rheinbach liegt linksrheinisch!



Und in Bonn war auch schon mal einer


----------



## Redking (27. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag zusätzlich wäre noch dieser (der aber auf wenig Gegenliebe stiess):
> §3 Der Termin steht 2 Wochen vor der jeweiligen Veranstaltung im LMB
> 
> 
> Und in Bonn war auch schon mal einer



Du übertreibst mal wieder masslos. 

Bei mir klingelt noch das Wort vier in den Ohren. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (27. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Du übertreibst mal wieder masslos.
> 
> Bei mir klingelt noch das Wort vier in den Ohren.
> 
> ...


Man könnte auch sagen: Micha ist ein rücksichtloser Geschichtsfälscher


----------



## Splash (27. November 2006)

Anfangs war ich für "eine Woche nach dem letzten Stammtisch", hatte aber dann ja die "2 Wochen vorher" beim vorletzten Stammtisch (in Köln) als Kompromiss versucht. Fand ja leider auch nicht dan grossen anklang, bzw wurde für nicht nötig befunden.


----------



## Redking (27. November 2006)

Ist doch auch wurst denn bisher gab es immer einen Termin seit September 2005.
Egal ob er acht Tage vorher oder schon einen Monat vorher drin stand.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (27. November 2006)

stümmt 

_(deswegen ist das Thema ja auch eigentlich durch)_


----------



## juchhu (28. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

die vorstehende absolut schlüssige und zielgerichtete Argumentation haben mich überzeugt.

Vielleicht sollte dann der MTB-Stammtisch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis sein DIMB-Fähnchen wieder einholen, da m. W. sich das Ausbreitungsgebiet der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg nach Norden hin deutlich über den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis erstreckt.

Vielleicht würde man mal mit einem nördlicheren (m.W. liegen Bonn und Rheinbach geografisch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis) Treffpunkt auch mal neue Gesichter hinzugewinnen.

Allerdings kann mal wohl kaum ernsthaft erwarten,
dass sich ein Interessent aus dem 'Norden' zum nächsten Treffen nach Siegburg 'verirrt',
um dort vorzuschlagen, 
das übernächste Treffen möge z.B. in Leverkusen stattfinden,
und die Mehrheit der Anwesenden diesen Vorschlag 'abnickt'.

Wenn die Mehrheit der bisherigen TeilnehmerInnen des MTB-Stammtisch des Rhein-Sieg-Kreis kein Interesse an wechselnden 'Austragungsorten' auch außerhalb des Rhein-Sieg-Kreise hat,
respektiere ich diese Einstellung.

Dann werden wir für die nördlichen Gebiete oberhalb des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises eine andere Lösung finden.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2006)

Pippilotta schrieb:


> ".... _ich mach mir die Welt widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt ... hey Pippi Langstrumpf _...."
> 
> Dann werden *wir* für die nördlichen Gebiete oberhalb des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises eine andere Lösung finden.
> 
> VG Martin



Gruß Tommi


----------



## Splash (28. November 2006)

Der Stammtisch war nie zur Ausdehnung über das gesammte Gebiet gedacht. Ferner war der Stammtisch vor der IG da. Zudem fand der Stammtisch durchaus bereits mehrfach ausserhalb des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises statt. Wenn man sich jedoch den Fred-Titel mal anguckt, dann sollte man die Orientierung schon erkennen. 

Ein Stammtisch lebt zudem von einem "Stammpublikum" und in diesem Fall auch davon, dass viele Leute auch mal einfach so dabei und gerne auch wieder kommen. Ich glaube nicht, dass dem noch so wäre, wenn man versuchen würde, den stammtisch übers ganze Gebiet auszudehnen und dann womöglich mal ein Stammtisch in Geilenkirchen wäre, wo manch einer vom Alt-Publikum mit dem Auto 1,5h hin bräuchte. Da wäre die Platzierung eines zusätzlichen Stammtisches m.E. sinnvoller. Letztendlich muss die Mehrheit jeweils entscheiden, aber die "altgewachsenen Regeln" waren schon ganz gut ...


----------



## ralf (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem nun Frank @ Cheeta mich heute auf den Termin am Freitag aufmerksam gemacht hat, überlege ich nach Siegburg zu kommen.

Wer von den üblichen Verdächtigen aus dem Raum Köln hätte denn Lust mit mir dorthin zu fahren? Drei Beifahrerplätze hätte ich frei ... ... ich würde sogar nüchtern bleiben ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem nun Frank @ Cheeta mich heute auf den Termin am Freitag aufmerksam gemacht hat, überlege ich nach Siegburg zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Könnte klappen ... ist aber nicht sicher ...

Bitte um evtl. Reservierung 

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. Dezember 2006)

Schön wars. 

Guten Rutsch an Alle

Das nächste Mal hier!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. Dezember 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal hier!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Ist das der China-Mann?

Auch von mir danke für den kurzweiligen Abend und guen Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (3. Januar 2007)

mir raucht zwar immer noch der kopf von juchhus beitrag , aber ich wollts mir nicht nehmen lassen , als erster zu sagen : *FROHES NEUES !* 



gruß der hardcoreidiot


----------



## Mack_21 (4. Januar 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> ...Und in Bonn war auch schon mal einer


und in rheinbach auch   



Juchhu schrieb:


> ...Dann werden wir für die nördlichen Gebiete oberhalb des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises eine andere Lösung finden.


und was ist links mit den westlichen (linksrheinischen) gebieten


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> und was ist links mit den westlichen (linksrheinischen) gebieten



Es spricht aus meienr Sicht nichts dagegen, wenn der Stammtisch auch mal linksrheinisch ist. Bisher waren nur selten Leute beim Stammtisch, die dort einen organisieren wollten. Wobei ich ergänzen sollte, dass der ein oder andere schon mal Interesse bekundet hat, den Stammtisch mal wieder linksrheinisch zu organisieren. Alfter oder so war da im Gespräch...  

Wenn dieser Stammtisch z.B. für die Eifler natürlich zu weit weg ist, liegt es an diesen Leuten, einen eigenen Stamtisch zu organisieren. Wir haben da kein Patent drauf


----------



## Mack_21 (4. Januar 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Es spricht aus meienr Sicht nichts dagegen, wenn der Stammtisch auch mal linksrheinisch ist. Bisher waren nur selten Leute beim Stammtisch, die dort einen organisieren wollten. Wobei ich ergänzen sollte, dass der ein oder andere schon mal Interesse bekundet hat, den Stammtisch mal wieder linksrheinisch zu organisieren. Alfter oder so war da im Gespräch...


hätte ja gerne letztes jahr an einigen teil genommen, aber mein problem war dass ich fast das gesamte letzte jahr kein auto hatte also nicht auf die weiter entfernten kommen konnte. und an dem in rheinbach hatte ich dienst. wäre dann später aber auch mal bereit einen linksrheinisch (rheinbach, euskirchen etc.) zu organisieren



Splash schrieb:


> ...Wenn dieser Stammtisch z.B. für die Eifler natürlich zu weit weg ist, liegt es an diesen Leuten, einen eigenen Stamtisch zu organisieren...


klar man kann es keinem recht machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (4. Januar 2007)

Ich hätte kein Problem damit, zu einem Rhein-Sieg Stammtisch außerhalb des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises zu fahren, z.B. nach Zülpich. Also frag deine Buddys ob Sie zahlreich zu deinem Stammtisch kommen, ich bin dann mit dabei. Ob meine Kollegas mitkommen wird sich zeigen, zumindest ist in meinem Auto noch Platz.

Wenn die Resonanz bei deinem Buddys zu gering ist, kommst du zu uns.


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> ... wäre dann später aber auch mal bereit einen linksrheinisch (rheinbach, euskirchen etc.) zu organisieren
> 
> klar man kann es keinem recht machen...




Man kann es nie jedem recht machen. Dieser Stammtisch hat sich aber durchaus schon das ein oder andere mal knapp über die Grenzen des Kreisgebietes bewegt und auch ich schliesse mich Cheetah insoweit an, dass ich auch kein Problem damit hätte, wenn der Stammtisch noch mal hinter die Grenzen des Kreises wandern würde. Ich hätte zwar keine Lust belibig weit zu fahren (Zülpich fänd ich noch OK, Monschau hätte ich selber eher begrenzt Lust). Ansonsten wenn bei Dir genug Leute da sind, kannste ja mal drüber nachdenken. Die gewachsenen "Stammtischregeln" sind ja weiter oben im Fred.


----------



## Mack_21 (5. Januar 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> ...Wenn die Resonanz bei deinem Buddys zu gering ist, kommst du zu uns....



das werd ich eh mal machen


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Biker damit das nicht ganz unter geht!

Am 23.02.2007 19:00Uhr ist es wieder so weit!

Diesmal wieder mal in Bonn.

Hier eintragen! 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (5. Februar 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> das werd ich eh mal machen


Jetzt sind wir auf deiner Rheinseite, und ist Zülpich-Bonn nah genug? Oder gibt es bald einen Zülpicherstammtisch?


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zum traditionellen Stammtisch diesmal in Bonn
Cheetah
Balu
Merlin
Splash
Tomadi
Udo1
und ein junger Biker, von dem mir leider der Name entfallen ist 





Hier ist der Namenlose Biker in der Mitte zu sehen 



















Es war wieder einmal ein schöner Abend mit vielen interessanten Gesprächen rund ums Fahrrad.
Neben den Gesprächen über Rahmen aus Stahl, Alu, Karbon und diesmal weniger über Lampen wurde auch ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht
zum Ende des Winterpokals ein Fit****erfive 24 Stundenrennen in der Wahner Heide zu starten . Die Betonung liegt auf *nachgedacht*. 
Naja 12 Stunden wären ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Splash (24. Februar 2007)

Wollte mich auch noch mal bei allen Beteiligten für den kurzweiligen Abend bedanken. Freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal, speziell nachdem Tomadi schon Fotos gezeigt hat, was es da zu futtern gibt, wo er uns hinlotsen mag (in Bornheim-Sechtem) ...


----------



## hardcoreidiot (3. März 2007)

geil ,  jetzt bin ich sogar der namenlose biker ^^    


fürchtet mich ! xD


----------



## Splash (11. März 2007)

Tomadi organisiert ja den nächsten Stammtisch in so einem Futtertempel in Sechtem. Termin ist schon hier im LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4152


----------



## Splash (22. März 2007)

ACHTUNG !!!!

Ich bin heute als Person in der regional tätigen DIMB IG angeschrieben worden. Ein Architekturbüro aus Hamburg erarbeitet im Auftrag des VVS ein Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept für das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge auszuarbeiten und wir als DIMB IG sind gefragt worden, daran mitzuwirken. Hat ggf jemand von euch Interesse, sich daran mit zu beteiligen? Bis Mitte April gilt es einen Fragenkatalog auszufüllen und ensprechende Ideen mit einzubringen. Anfang Mai folgt dann wohl ein Workshop. Wir werden wohl jeden brauchen, der sich zu diesem Thema mit einbringt oder auch nur informieren mag und Ideen äussert. Beim nächsten Biker-Stammtisch am 30.3. in Bornheim Sechtem werde ich ensprechende Infos mitbringen.

Diskussion hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204340&page=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (2. April 2007)

Ich warte schon Gespannt auf die Fotos 


War ja alles in allem ein guter Stammtisch. Vor allem das anschließende "Eisessen" bei mc Donalds war doch sehr ......ok sagen wir mal .......    interessant =)        .  Hat Spaß gemacht  und ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Stammtisch.    

                                                                            carpe noctem Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2007)

Hier sind ein paar  


hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> Ich warte schon Gespannt auf die Fotos
> 
> War ja alles in allem ein guter Stammtisch. Vor allem das anschließende "Eisessen" bei mc Donalds war doch sehr ......ok sagen wir mal ....... interessant =) . Hat Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Stammtisch.
> carpe noctem Klaus


----------



## Giom (3. April 2007)

Wie froh war ich, daß ich die Kinderportion bestellt hatte!!!!
war damit schon satt!
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Delgado (4. April 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar



Ihr fresst auch kleine Kinder was ......  :kotz:


----------



## hardcoreidiot (4. April 2007)

Nein aber unschuldige Forumsuser MUHAHAHA !!!!! =)


----------



## Redking (11. April 2007)

Hallo Biker und Bikerinnen,
der Ort wo der nächste Stammtisch stattfindet ist gefunden.
Hier anmelden.
Ich bitte um rechtzeitige Anmeldung da das Restaurant Sotavento immer gnadenlos überfüllt ist. 
Wer zu spät kommt kriegt dann leider keinen Platz.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Splash (12. April 2007)

Ich freu mich schon auf die vielen Leckereien dort. War schon zu lange nicht mehr da. 

also Leute -> Anmelden marsch marsch


----------



## Splash (19. April 2007)

Ich wollte wegen der aktuellen Reservierung noch mal um Anmeldung für den kommenden Stammtisch bitten, falls Ihr kommt. Das Lokal ist ein ziemlicher Geheimtip für Tapas-Freunde und daher immer recht voll. Im Moment sind wir lt. LMB ja nur zu dritt, daher wäre es dem Lokal gegenüber unfair, die Reservierung für einen so grossen Tisch aufrecht zu halten und wir würden auf einen kleineren Tisch umschwenken, wenn diesmal eher kleines Interesse herrscht. Nur dann ist recht blöd mit dem Nachkommen ...


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2007)

Hallo,

der Artikel zu unserem HCM

findet ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3628548&postcount=1411


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (20. April 2007)

@Udo: Bist Du beim nächsten Stammtisch dabei? Dann sollten wir das Thema evtl mal ansprechen oder mal überlegen, was zu tun ist ...


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2007)

Hallo Splash,


Splash schrieb:


> @Udo: Bist Du beim nächsten Stammtisch dabei? Dann sollten wir das Thema evtl mal ansprechen oder mal überlegen, was zu tun ist ...


bin leider in Sachsen-Anhalt zur Wohnungsübernahme


----------



## Redking (25. April 2007)

Hallo,
Oh nur sechs Biker, na gut dann rufe ich morgen an und gebe die überflüssigen Plätze wieder ab.

Letzte Chance

Bis Freitag
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (27. April 2007)

Ist noch ein Platz am Tisch frei,
meine schlechtere Hälfte wollt auch mit   

Gruß Tom


----------



## Redking (27. April 2007)

Da hast du aber Glück werde erst gleich die überzähligen Plätze absagen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (27. April 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Da hast du aber Glück werde erst gleich die überzähligen Plätze absagen.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Wir sind doch immer noch 8-9 Pers. !?! Hast du für die Orkschen Horden reserviert ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. April 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Wir sind doch immer noch 8-9 Pers. !?! Hast du für die Orkschen Horden reserviert ?!?



Nachdem das letzte mal mehr als ein Dutzend da waren und es diesmal in der Kreisstadt stattfindet dache ich vielleicht kommt eine Meute.
Denn dort sind Plätze für den spontanen Besuch rah.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2007)

Hast Du die Suche nach was Weiblichem endgültig aufgegeben und Dich in dein Plastikrad verliebt?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wo findet denn der nächste Stammtisch Mai statt  ?


----------



## Splash (14. Mai 2007)

Tomadi organisiert AFAIK den nächsten Stammtisch. Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, wurde Pascha wieder verworfen *g* und es soll zum China-Mann in bornheim gehen. Bin mir aber nicht mehr so wirklich sicher ...


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2007)

OK Tomadi,
auf nach Bornheim zum Chinamann 



Splash schrieb:


> Tomadi organisiert AFAIK den nächsten Stammtisch. Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, wurde Pascha wieder verworfen *g* und es soll zum China-Mann in bornheim gehen. Bin mir aber nicht mehr so wirklich sicher ...


----------



## GoudaGirl (20. Mai 2007)

sind da auch frauen willkommen?


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2007)

Aber natürlich,


GoudaGirl schrieb:


> sind da auch frauen willkommen?


Wir sind kein Männerstammtisch,  Damen sind immer sehr gerne willkommen.
Bis zum Freitag GoudaGirl


----------



## Redking (25. Mai 2007)

Wer heute doch noch kommen will???

Anmeldung hier! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Narzul75 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bin Neu hier und sehe gerade mist hab den letzten Stammtisch wohl verpasst... =(... weiß man schon Neues fürn Juni???

Sers
Narzul


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2007)

Narzul75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin Neu hier und sehe gerade mist hab den letzten Stammtisch wohl verpasst... =(... weiß man schon Neues fürn Juni???
> 
> ...



Hallo Narzul,
Also der Termin sollte der 29.Juni um 19Uhr sein.
Da sich noch keiner über die nächste Lokalität ausgelassen hat kann ich dir leider nicht sagen wo er stattfindet. War beim letzten zwangsweise nicht anwesend.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narzul75 (5. Juni 2007)

Hi Redking,

k hab mir den Termin schonmal eingetragen und halte mich hier mal auf dem laufenden... freue mich schon^^

CU
Oli


----------



## Splash (5. Juni 2007)

Wer organisiert eigentlich den nächsten Stammtisch?


----------



## Cheetah (5. Juni 2007)

ich


----------



## Splash (5. Juni 2007)

Ahh OK ... na dann ...


----------



## Redking (21. Juni 2007)

Na ist es denn schon wieder soweit??
Noch wird es ja sehr übersichtlich.

Vielleicht finden noch einige die Zeit und Lust. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. Juni 2007)

Stimmt Klaus....sehr übersichtlich bis jetzt!!
Dabei dachte ich das die Sieglinde,grad bei den Bikern,gut ankommt!
Dann lasst uns mal die nächste Woche abwarten!

Wie schaut es denn mit der Pre-DIMB-Stammtisch-LMB-Tour aus....
wenn das Wetter mitspielt wäre das ne klasse Idee!!

Grüße Tom


----------



## apos (21. Juni 2007)

Ollah,

können auch nich DIMB'ler zu dem Stammtisch?


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Redking (21. Juni 2007)

apos schrieb:


> Ollah,
> 
> können auch nich DIMB'ler zu dem Stammtisch?
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,
na klar wir wollen das sogar: Bist herzlichst Willkommen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. Juni 2007)

Nabend hier für die die es vielleicht vergessen haben oder doch noch nichts vor haben!
Morgen 19 Uhr Sieglinde!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apos (29. Juni 2007)

Sorry Leute ich schaff' das heute net. Muss noch arbeiten...  
Beim nächsten Mal bestimmt.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Redking (11. Juli 2007)

Ich gebe schon mal den Nächsten Termin bekannt!
*Freitag den 27.07.2007 um 19Uhr!
*
So und da ich nicht weiss ob sich wer drum kümmert wo, frag ich mal ob jemand Interesse hat zu einem Griechen zu gehen?

Ansonsten könnt ihr von mir aus auch ernstgemeinte Vörschlage machen.

Wir könnten auch Bowling spielen gehen!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Klaus,

Grieche hört sich doch nicht schlecht an...
Bowling wäre mal was anderes...
Egal was,ich bin dabei!!

Mfg 
Tom


----------



## Cheetah (12. Juli 2007)

Wartet bitte bis noch Sa morgen, ich erhalte bis dahin eine Zu- oder Absage.


----------



## Balu. (17. Juli 2007)

Schubs, frag, bohr !!

Bis zum Wochenende sollte einer nen Termin eingestellt haben ...


----------



## Redking (20. Juli 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Schubs, frag, bohr !!
> 
> Bis zum Wochenende sollte einer nen Termin eingestellt haben ...



Hey wieso sollte! 

Na wenn wir es früher machen interessiert es ja auch keinen! 

Such doch mal steht ja schon lange drin! 


Grüße
KlausHier​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hier​



NA gut hat keiner gefunden dann jetzt im Zitat klicken.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Klaus,kommen was später!!!


----------



## Redking (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tom ist gut dann gebe ich die restlichen Plätze ab.
Werden ja nur 6 Personen kommen.
Bis gleich
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Montana (27. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Tom ist gut dann gebe ich die restlichen Plätze ab.
> Werden ja nur 6 Personen kommen.
> Bis gleich
> Gruss
> Klaus




Hi Klaus,
ich bin zwar heute auch in Tdf  kann aber nicht zum Treffen kommen. Ich plane das aber für die nächste Zukunft mal wieder ein.

Euch viel Spaß und viele Grüße an Alle

Guido


----------



## Redking (8. August 2007)

Hallo, der neue Stammtischtermin ist schon online.

Freitag den 31.08.2007 im Kapellchen in 53721 Siegburg

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2007)

Hallo,

wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Stammtisch .
Werde heute ebenfalls einen Radlerstammtisch besuchen.
Habe in der kurzen Zeit in Sachsen-Anhalt schon 1465 km abgespult.
Na ja als Pensionär hat man ja jetzt Zeit zum Radfahren


----------



## Cheetah (31. August 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Stammtisch .
> Werde heute ebenfalls einen Radlerstammtisch besuchen.
> ...



Hallo Udo! 

Gruß nach Merseburg,
ich find es gut, dass du schon den nächsten WP vorbereitest. Am Mi am hatten Sibby08, Merlin und ich schon unseren ersten NR, war ganz schön kalt. So kalt, das unser Teambär schon im Winterschlaf  ist.


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2007)

Hallo,


Cheetah schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> 
> Gruß nach Merseburg,
> ich find es gut, dass du schon den nächsten WP vorbereitest. Am Mi am hatten Sibby08, Merlin und ich schon unseren ersten NR, war ganz schön kalt. So kalt, das unser Teambär schon im Winterschlaf ist.


Meine NR- Touren werden in ca. 9 Tagen nach dem Urlaub beginnen . Am 06.10. geht es zur Harzquerung von Nordhausen nach Wernigerode über den Brocken auf dem alten Kolonnenweg der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze . Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Cheetah (18. September 2007)

Kurz und knapp hier der nächste Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5104


----------



## Lipoly (26. September 2007)

Da Frank mich motiviert hat endlich meinen müden Hintern wieder auf ein Zweirad ohne Motor zu bewegen, werde ich wenn alles so läuft wie geplant auch zum Stammtisch kommen und erstmal ne Runde geben! Und wenns nur ist die alt bekannten und neu dazugekommenen Leute mal zu treffen und ihnen einzutrichtern mich vollzureden wieder öfters was für die Ausdauer zu tun!

Fährt irgendwer bei mir in Hennef zufällig vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen? Soll ich irgendwen (aus Hennef) mitnehmen?--> JA ich darf schon seit längerem endlich Auto fahren!

Gruß
Lars

PS: Ich bringe wenn sie fertig sind meine Bilder vom Rumänien Urlaub mit, TOP Bikerevier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2007)

Es war sehr nett mit euch beim MTB Stammtisch.  
Danke an Alle für den schönen Abend und die ganzen witzigen und informativen Gespräche.
Besonders gut haben mir natürlich die Geschichten vom Lars gefallen.   Geile Bilder übrigens ... 

Der nächste Tisch kann gerne mal wieder im Rheingebiet sozusagen in Kölle, (natürlich nicht allzu nah am Rhein) in einer bekannten Location in der Nähe des KFL-Startplatz, stattfinden. 
Terminvorschlag wäre der *26.Oktober 2007 *



Lipoly schrieb:


> Da Frank mich motiviert hat endlich meinen müden Hintern wieder auf ein Zweirad ohne Motor zu bewegen, werde ich wenn alles so läuft wie geplant auch zum Stammtisch kommen und erstmal ne Runde geben! Und wenns nur ist die alt bekannten und neu dazugekommenen Leute mal zu treffen und ihnen einzutrichtern mich vollzureden wieder öfters was für die Ausdauer zu tun!
> 
> Fährt irgendwer bei mir in Hennef zufällig vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen? Soll ich irgendwen (aus Hennef) mitnehmen?--> JA ich darf schon seit längerem endlich Auto fahren!
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (1. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Der nächste Tisch kann gerne mal wieder im Rheingebiet sozusagen in Kölle, (natürlich nicht allzu nah am Rhein) in einer bekannten Location in der Nähe des KFL-Startplatz, stattfinden.
> Terminvorschlag wäre der *26.Oktober 2007 *


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Es war sehr nett mit euch beim MTB Stammtisch.
> Danke an Alle für den schönen Abend und die ganzen witzigen und informativen Gespräche.
> Besonders gut haben mir natürlich die Geschichten vom Lars gefallen.   Geile Bilder übrigens ...
> 
> ...




Nah am Rhein dann wäre Zündorf mal schön! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. Oktober 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Nah am Rhein dann wäre Zündorf mal schön!
> Grüße
> Klaus



da kann ich euch das brauhaus scheurer empfehlen: lecker früh, lecker essen und große portionen  und ich könnte zu fuß kommen


----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Nah am Rhein dann wäre Zündorf mal schön!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Ich meinte zwar nicht direkt nahe am Rhein sondern MTB Stammtisch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis

Aber Zündorf wäre natürlich auch sehr cool  

*Frage an Alle *: P-Zündorf oder K-Brück ?


----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> da kann ich euch das brauhaus scheurer empfehlen: lecker früh, lecker essen und große portionen  und ich könnte zu fuß kommen



Danke für den Hinweis, Lars  


Goile Website .... Achtung Schutzbrille tragen


----------



## Cheetah (5. Oktober 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> da kann ich euch das brauhaus scheurer empfehlen: lecker früh, lecker essen und große portionen  und ich könnte zu fuß kommen



  
Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Redking (5. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



Meinst du also wir sollten das in Zündorf machen.! 
Okay dann mach mal Guido! Oder doch Lars???
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (5. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



Gibt es schon eine Entscheidung für Porz bzw. für Brück?

@Montana: Cheffe, mach mal eine Ansage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (5. Oktober 2007)

Wo ist mir egal, ich fahre auch nach Aachen(insider).
Hauptsache: _lecker früh, lecker essen und große portionen
_


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja hört sich gut an...große Portionen    
Aber es gibt ja auch Leute die gerne viele Portionen verdrücken....  

Bin auf jeden fall dabei!!!


----------



## juchhu (5. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wo ist mir egal, ich fahre auch nach Aachen(*insider*).
> Hauptsache: _lecker früh, lecker essen und große portionen
> _



Der Insider ist nicht mehr inside.



Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Ja hört sich gut an...große Portionen
> Aber es gibt ja auch Leute die gerne viele Portionen verdrücken....
> 
> Bin auf jeden fall dabei!!!



Oh, Mann, ich hatte zz. überlegt am 26.10. zum RG Sauerland Treffen zu fahren. Das Essen in der Lokalität war absolut klasse, als wir unser Geschäftsessen mit dem SGV dort hatten.

Warum trägt denn keiner den Termin zum 26.10. ein?
*
@Montana: CHEFFE, was ist denn jetzt?
Mach mal bitte einen LMB-Termin und eine Ansage zum Ort.
Danke. *

Ich präferiere Brück , denke aber das Porz ein besserer Kompromiss ist.


----------



## Redking (5. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Der Insider ist nicht mehr inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hääää das ist Zündorf und nicht Portz! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (5. Oktober 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hääää das ist Zündorf und nicht Portz!
> Grüße
> Klaus


 Zündorf, was? Ach, so Porz-Zündorf


----------



## Redking (5. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Zündorf, was? Ach, so Porz-Zündorf



An der Groov! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2007)

Gut ... dann kümmer ich mich um `nen Tisch in der Kneipe in  Zündorf

Kann man _(Montana)_ ja auch schön mittem bike anreisen.

*
EDITH : *Ist erledigt ... 26.10. 19 Uhr .... Tisch für ca. 10 Personen ist bestellt

LMB Eintrag folgt ....


----------



## Redking (5. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Gut ... dann kümmer ich mich um `nen Tisch in der Kneipe in  Zündorf
> 
> Kann man _(Montana)_ ja auch schön mittem bike anreisen.
> 
> ...



Supi ich hoffe auch mit dem Bike kommen zu können! 

Hier bitte eintragen!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Supi ich hoffe auch mit dem Bike kommen zu können!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Ja natürlich ... sach mal ist da schon Winterpokal ? 

Hier   ist übrigens der Termin zum Eintragen.

Ich freue mich


----------



## juchhu (5. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja natürlich ... *sach mal ist da schon Winterpokal* ?
> 
> Hier   ist übrigens der Termin zum Eintragen.
> 
> Ich freue mich



Nö, ab 05.10.2007 ups 05.11.2007.

Danke für den Eintrag. 

VG Martin


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nö, *ab 05.10.2007*.
> 
> Danke für den Eintrag.
> 
> VG Martin


 

   
Mist und ich bin heute mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. 
*3 verschenkte Punkte  *


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2007)

*E R I N N E R U N G *

Ort 51143 Köln - Zündorf Kirchstr.10 
Land Nordrhein-Westfalen 
Treffpunkt Gasthaus zum Scheurer 

MTB - Treffen der Kölner Siegburger Hennefer Troisdorfer und drumrum Bergradfahrer -innen 

Ich wurde darufhingewiesen, dass diese Einladung nicht ganz klar rüberkommt. Also nochmal :

Es ist geplant bei Speis und Trank über das Thema MTB zureden. Dies ist kein Treffpunkt für eine MTB Tour. 

Website mit Speiseplan und genauer Adresse :

http://www.brauhaus-zum-scheurer.de

WICHTIG : Dieses Treffen hat k e i n e n Bezug zu irgendwelchen MTB Vereinen oder Verbänden daher ist auch eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein oder Verband n i c h t nötig 

Dauer ganzabendlich 

Start 26.10.2007 19:00 
Tempo schnell 
Schwierigkeit schwer​


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Oktober 2007)

Hoffendlich sind noch Plätze frei


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hoffendlich sind noch Plätze frei



Natürlich Sven, ich habe gerade noch mal mit dem Brauhaus telefoniert. Es sind nun 11+ Plätze reserviert. Wir haben einen Tisch in L-Form  und es können auch noch ein paar Stühle herangestellt werden. Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Überraschungsgäste.  

*Frage :* Kommt einer aus TDF oder so mit dem bike ? Ich suche noch einen oder mehrere Rückfahrpartner oder kann mich vielleicht einer bis TDF West mit dem Auto zurück nehmen  ?


----------



## Pepin (25. Oktober 2007)

laso wenn du mich in spich abholst können wir zusammen fahren also von spich brauchen wir 30min das heist wenn dú 18:30 bei mir bist wäre das super.


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> laso wenn du mich in spich abholst können wir zusammen fahren also von spich brauchen wir 30min das heist wenn dú 18:30 bei mir bist wäre das super.



Sorry Micha  ... über Spich reise ich leider nicht an, da ich von Köln komme. Es geht eher um die Rückfahrt. Die mache ich entweder mit dem bike  oder wenn mich jemand mit dem Auto nach TDF West mit zurück nehmen kann wäre das natürlich auch sehr gut wenn nicht sogar besser.  

Bis morgen in der Kneipe und nicht im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (25. Oktober 2007)

habe ja schon einen mitradler von spich gefunden


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Sorry Micha  ... über Spich reise ich leider nicht an, da ich von Köln komme. Es geht eher um die Rückfahrt. Die mache ich entweder mit dem bike  oder wenn mich jemand mit dem Auto nach TDF West mit zurück nehmen kann wäre das natürlich auch sehr gut wenn nicht sogar besser.
> 
> Bis morgen in der Kneipe und nicht im Wald



Hallo Guido , also wenn du mir nicht ins Auto :kotz: dann nehme ich dich gerne mit


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Sorry Micha  ... über Spich reise ich leider nicht an, da ich von Köln komme. Es geht eher um die Rückfahrt. Die mache ich entweder mit dem bike  oder wenn mich jemand mit dem Auto nach TDF West mit zurück nehmen kann wäre das natürlich auch sehr gut wenn nicht sogar besser.
> 
> Bis morgen in der Kneipe und nicht im Wald



Ich komme nur mit dem Auto wenn ich um 00:00 Uhr gehe.
Mit dem Rad würde ich um 23 Uhr gehen. Dann würde ich aber schon um 18:15 Uhr hier losfahren. Vieleicht begegnet Pepinm mir ja unterwegs falls ich mit dem Rad komme.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Jerd (26. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Frage :* Kommt einer aus TDF oder so mit dem bike ? Ich suche noch einen oder mehrere Rückfahrpartner oder kann mich vielleicht einer bis TDF West mit dem Auto zurück nehmen  ?



Ich würde mit meinem Stadtrad von Holweide aus nach Zündorf kommen - und auch zurück fahren.


----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Guido , also wenn du mir nicht ins Auto :kotz: dann nehme ich dich gerne mit




Danke, das nehme ich gerne an Sven  ... ich werde mich auch benehmen  

15 Anmeldungen incl. Initiator für heute abend.  

Das ist KFL-Touren - Niveau  

Ich habe für rund ein dutzend Leute einen Tisch bestellt. Wir müssen gegebenfalls etwas zusammenrücken. Ich freue mich auf euch.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Guido,
Es wird wohl noch eine Person mehr werden kommen als angemeldet!
Die Sonntagstour wird wohl "komplett" kommen   
Dann müssen wir wohl näher zusammenrücken.....   

Bis später...


----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> Es wird wohl noch eine Person mehr werden kommen als angemeldet!
> Die Sonntagstour wird wohl "komplett" kommen
> Dann müssen wir wohl näher zusammenrücken.....
> ...



Gute Idee, Tom  war übrigens 'ne tolle Tour am Sonntag. Das sollten wir bald mal wiederholen. 
*
@ Alle *
Ich werde gleich noch mal im Brauhaus anrufen und ein paar Plätze nachreservieren ... auch für die Überraschungsgäste


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich noch mal im Brauhaus anrufen und ein paar Plätze nachreservieren ... auch für die Überraschungsgäste



Freerider aus Hennef?


----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Freerider aus Hennef?




 Wer weiss das schon genau ?

*Alle* sind herzliche eingeladen. Unorganisierte und Andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (26. Oktober 2007)

komme gerade von der tour. war heute mit helmut richtig geil haben die ganze wahnerheide durchgepflügt und jetzt gleich gehts zum bierchen zum scheurer *freu*


----------



## Pepin (27. Oktober 2007)

nää wat wor datt schööön in zündorf

lecker nachtisch und der rotkohl war ein gedicht 

war echt ein toller abend.
danke für den geheimtipp von kao und danke für die orga an montana

mir hat der abend sehr gut gefallen.
schlaft gut


----------



## Jerd (27. Oktober 2007)

Wirklich ein netter Abend - was haben wir gelacht.... "Das heißt hier so"  

Gerne wieder mal!


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Oktober 2007)

Kann mich nur anschließen , war echt super ( die Stimmung ).
Blutwurst die als Leberwurst verkauft wurde    war fast nicht mehr zu Toppen


----------



## Montana (27. Oktober 2007)

....  das heißt hier so ... 


Stimmt mein guter zuverlässiger Chauffeur   . Das war ein richtig geiler Abend.
... und das Wichtigste vorweg ... gänzlich ohne Vereins- oder Verbandsmeierei  ... 

Teilnehmer -innen waren : (Sitzordnung im Uhrzeiger - Sinn)
*
Tisch 1 *

1 Jerd * Gerd
2  * 
3 Redking * Klaus
4 Cheetah * Frank
5 born2bikewild * Helmut
6 Pepin * Micha
7 Rhoder * Uwe
8 Loehr * Lorenz
9 MTB-Kao * Lars
10 Montana * Guido 

*Tisch 2*

11 Merlin * Tom
12 Tom_Siegburg *Tom
13 Siegburg_ Cat * Katrin
14 Sun909 * Carsten
15 Kettenfresser * Sven
16  * 
17 Juchhu * Martin
18  *
19 Balu- * Stefan

Hmmm .... die Stimmung war extrem bis mega gut  ... trotz temporärer _Trinkpause_ und _Leber und Blut_ Verwechslungen und _Besteck-Knappheit_ und leider ohne _Gratis Schnaps_ und ohne_ Essen für wirklich Alle_ und _auch nicht immer das Richtige_ und den *Montana* _wolltense_ doch tatsächlich mit Limo im Bier vergiften.  


Dafür waren wir richtig viele nette MTB Leutchen in einer sehr lustigen Atmosphäre in einem sehr gemütlichem Restaurant und hatten auch einen  Raum nur für uns, wo wir so laut sein konnten wie wir wollten und es gab auch eine Runde auf Kosten des Hauses,  Die _Haribos_ während der _Abschluss Diskussion mit dem Kellner _waren auch sehr lecker.

Gesprochen wurde über Fahrradfahren und die dafür nötigen Fahrradteile und auch ein klein wenig über .... hmmmm ... Vereine und Verbände

Das alles wurde  wie gewohnt in richtiger K F L - Manier organisiert   ... leicht chaotisch ... aber sehr lebendig und  auch lustig , hoffe ich zumindest, oder wie war das ? 

Danke an Alle fürs Vorbeikommen und besonderen Dank nochmal an *Sven*   für das supernette _nach Hause bringen_. 











Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen , war echt super ( die Stimmung ).
> Blutwurst die als Leberwurst verkauft wurde    war fast nicht mehr zu Toppen


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2007)

Kann jemand bitte noch die Plätze *2, 16 und 18* oder 19 mit Namen belegen  ?

Danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Oktober 2007)

Die Abschlussdiskussion mit dem Kellner würde mich ja mal interessieren  

Also ich fand es auf jeden fall lustig, lustig und auch ein bisschen lustig    Seeeeeehr netter Abend. Dazu möchte ich anmerken dass ich das bekommen habe was ich bestellt habe, es sehr lecker war, ich keine Limo ins Bier gemischt bekommen habe... Heimvorteil  

Ich glaube Nr. 2 heißt Simone, Nickname kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Loehr (28. Oktober 2007)

sehr lustiger Abend und einige neue Gerichte kennengelernt (Rotkohl mit Kasseler) . Wird schwer zu steigern sein


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ....  das heißt hier so ...
> ...
> 16  * Patrick
> 18  * Nicole



Wieder zurück von der Teufelinsel.


----------



## Montana (29. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wieder zurück von der Teufelinsel.



... und wie wars  

Danke für die Namen


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2007)

Voll viel los :-O
Ich wäre auch gerne mitgekommen(Frank-->nochmal DANKE fürs Taxi Angebot), aber die Firma wollte mich nicht freilassen

Gibst am Donnerstag irgendwas GAAAANZ langsames für sie Lullis wie mich?


Lars


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ... und wie wars
> 
> Danke für die Namen



Abgesehen von der schreienden Ungerechtigkeit, dass ich für das Verkünden von Wahrheiten eine einwöchige Forumssperre bekommen habe, war es schön. Der Stammtisch hatte seinen Anteil daran.

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (29. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der schreienden Ungerechtigkeit, dass ich für das Verkünden von Wahrheiten eine *einwöchige Forumssperre bekommen habe*, war es schön. Der Stammtisch hatte seinen Anteil daran.
> 
> VG Martin



... na dann sei dankbar und demütig dafür, daß ich keine Adminrechte habe ...  
... und die Welle mit den Wahrheiten hätte dich schließlich fast erschlagen ...  

Unbelustigte Grüße Ralf.


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... na dann sei dankbar und demütig dafür, daß ich keine Adminrechte habe ...
> ... und die Welle mit den Wahrheiten hätte dich schließlich fast erschlagen ...
> 
> Unbelustigte Grüße Ralf.



Ich bin dankbar und demütig dafür, dass Du keine Adminrechte hast.
Und die Wahrheit erschlägt immer den, der sie nicht wahr haben will.

Belustigte Grüße Martin

PS: Ich habe die Sperre locker genommen, dann sollte das Dir doch auch möglich sein.


----------



## Spooky (15. November 2007)

Hallo,

der nächste Stammtisch steht an. Diesmal gehts nach Königswinter zum Chinesen, alles Weitere hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5476


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Redking (15. November 2007)

Hallo Marco, da ist ja jetzt nur noch ein Platz vorrätig! 
Ich denke da kannst du bald nachbessern! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (15. November 2007)

Ups, stimmt ... na das ging ja mal schnell  

Ist aber kein Problem , das habe ich schon angedroht  

Werde dann morgen erst mal verdoppeln.


----------



## Redking (15. November 2007)

Wer will kann mit mir mit dem Rad dahin fahren!
Kuckst hier
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (28. November 2007)

Hallo Klaus...
So den zulauf hat deine Tour zum Stammtisch ja nicht!
Soll ja angeblich auch echt besch... Wetter werden!
Wenn es dir nicht um die Punkte geht   kann ich dich ja mitnehmen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Spooky (29. November 2007)

Sodele, morgen ist es soweit. Reserviert ist im Übrigen für 25 bis 30 Personen, also ist auch noch Platz für Kurzentschlossene. Noch ein Hinweis, auf der Rheinalle gibts zwei Chinesen, wird sind im Mayflower nicht im China-Town.

So, dann bis morgen
Marco


----------



## Pepin (29. November 2007)

ich schau mal ob es morgen klappt mus erstmal schauen das ich mein rad für die samstagtour am freitag wieder bekommen. also ich wär dann so ein spontaner


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2007)

Tach zusammen,

mir hat es gestern gut gefallen und ich hab auch wieder ein paar nette neue Gesichter kennengelernt. 

Ich möchte mich bei Euch allen bedanken, dass wir die Themen Wegenutzungs- und Verkehrslenkungskonzept sowie die mögliche Errichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge besprechen konnten.

Die fünf Locals, die mit den Unterlagen ausgestattet worden sind, können der Sache wie folgt helfen:
Franks Idee umsetzen und mir auf martin.nettersheim (ät) mtbvd.de Eure GPS-Tracks (keine binäre codierten OVL-Dateien) der Wege zusenden, die Eurer Meinung nach unbedingt für Wanderer und Mountainbiker erhalten werden müssen.
Wer nicht über GPS-Tracks verfügt, überträgt bitte die wichtigen Wege auf die überlassene Karte oder in eine Wanderkarte, wie Merlin vorgeschlagen hat. Nutzt dann einfach den frankierten Rücksendeumschlag.
Ich selber muss dafür Sorge leisten, dass unsere Vorschläge bis zum 08.12.2007 im Hamburg bei arbos ankommen. D.h. idealerweise fertigt Ihr noch dieses Wochenende die notwendigen Infos an, damit ich die Infos bis zum 05.12.2007 habe.

Da ich am 19.12.2007 für eine weitere Abstimmung zwischen landwirtschaftlicher Nutzung und Erholungsnutzungen Reiten und Radfahren in eine kleine Runde zu einem gemeinsamen Termin um 14:30Uhr im Margarethenhof, Königswinter, eingeladen worden bin, brauche ich von den Locals weitere Infos. Denn bei diesem Termin werden wir uns vorwiegend über die Erholungsnutzung im 'Pleiser Hügelland' und im 'östlichen Siebengebirge' unterhalten. 

Wegen der weiteren Vorgehensweise zur möglichen Begründung bzw. Verhinderung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge werden bis Mitte Dezember Euch Infos zur Verfügung gestellt.

Erinnert sei an den Termin 8. Februar 2008. Zu diesem Termin werden die Vertreter der kommunalen Verwaltungen ihr abschließendes Votum für oder gegen die Errichtung des Nationalparks treffen. Bei der 2. Siebengebirgskonferenz des Sports hatte Herr Theis als Vertreter des Umweltministeriums verkündet, dass dieses Votum für die Landesregierung als bindend angenommen wird. D.h. sollten die kommunalen Vertreter sich gegen eine Errichtung aussprechen, würde die Landesregierung ihrerseits die Nationalparkerrichtung nicht fortführen.

Ich habe gestern meine persönliche ablehende Meinunung gegenüber der Errichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge dargestellt.

Unabhängig vom Nationalpark wird aber ein neues Wegenutzungs- und Verkehrslenkungskonzept verabschiedet werden. Deswegen ist es jetzt wichtig, kurzfristig die notwendigen Infos mir zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe.

Die aktuellen Unterlagen zu o.g. Konzept findet Ihr hier zum Download:

Trailworks-Projekte der RG Rheinland

*Selbstverständlich können sich auch weitere Locals an dieser Aktion beteiligen, die ggf. gestern verhindert waren oder erst jetzt sich dafür interessieren.
* 
VG Martin


----------



## hardcoreidiot (2. Dezember 2007)

also mor hats gut gefallen , wenn ich auch nicht weiß ob ich mich beim chinesen an der ente mit vogelgrippe infiziert hab xD -  dennoch hab ich viele nette leute kennengelernt  und den teikl des abends genossen , den ich am tisch  sitzen konnte . 

ich hoffe der stammtisch wird öfters so gut besucht sein , gruß klaus  =)


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2007)

Tach zusammen,
war ein witziger Abend, vor allem im späteren Nachglühen im "Kopf einziehen, Uwe!" Laden 

Unübertroffen vor allem der Gag des Tages, "mach mal Foto mit TON"  

Bis zum nächsten Mal dann...

grüße
sun909


----------



## juchhu (4. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Unabhängig vom Nationalpark wird aber ein neues Wegenutzungs- und Verkehrslenkungskonzept verabschiedet werden. Deswegen ist es jetzt wichtig, kurzfristig die notwendigen Infos mir zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Zusendung der Daten von den ersten zwei drei Locals.
Trotz einer gewissen Überstimmung (guter Trailgeschmack setzt sich halt durch ) freue ich mich über die Zusendung weiterer Daten.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Zusendung der Daten von den ersten zwei drei Locals.
> Trotz einer gewissen Überstimmung (guter Trailgeschmack setzt sich halt durch ) freue ich mich über die Zusendung weiterer Daten.
> 
> VG Martin



Tach zusammen,

bis spätestens übermorgen (Freitag) brauche ich von den Locals die Infos wg. der Wege und Trails. Bitte helft mir bei der Sache. Je mehr einzelne Wünsche/Forderungen ich weiterleiten kann, desto mehr Gewicht bekommt die Sache.

Mir helfen Wegenamen und Beschreibungen der jeweiligen noch aufzunehmenden Wege
Hineinzeichnung der Wege in die bereitgestellte Karte oder Kopie einer Wanderkarte
GPS-Tracks in beliebigen Format mit Ausnahme binäre codierte OVLs
Unterstützung hat unsere gemeinsame Sache bereits durch Handlampe, Waschbär und Merlin erfahren (in der Reihenfolge des Eingangs). Weitere Infos von Locals sind hervorragend.

Also, ran an die Karte und die Aufgabe. Danke.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe gerade die letzte Karte per Post bekommen.

Vielen, vielen Dank an Handlampe, Waschbaer, Spooky, Merlin und Monsterchen. Ich mache mich gleich dran und werde Eure Vorschläge zur arbos nach Hamburg schicken.

*Ich habe eine weitere Bitte an die Locals:*

Für die Abstimmung zwischen Landwirtschaftlicher Nutzung und Erholungsnutzungen Reiten und Radfahren treffen wir uns in kleiner Runde zu einem gemeinsamen Abstimmungstermin am 19.12.2007, um 14:30Uhr im Margarethenhof, Königswinter. Bei diesem Termin wollen wir uns vorwiegend über die Erholungsnutzung im 'Pleiser Hügelland' und im 'östlichen Siebengebirge' unterhalten. 

*Wer hat gute bis sehr gute Ortkenntnisse (z.B. durch Guiding) im Pleiser Hügelland' und im 'östlichen Siebengebirge' ? Und wer kann und will mich bei diesem Termin unterstützen?*

VG Martin


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (10. Dezember 2007)

Wie schaut´s denn aus mit Stammtisch???
Fällt der diesen Monat aus,oder ist schon was in planung??  

Der letzte wird ja Personen mäßig nicht mehr zu toppen sein


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn aus mit Stammtisch???
> Fällt der diesen Monat aus,oder ist schon was in planung??
> 
> * Der letzte wird ja Personen mäßig nicht mehr zu toppen sein  *



Na, das wollen wir doch nicht hoffen.

Letzter Freitag im Monat ist der 28.12. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie gut dieser Termin unabhängig von einer noch auszuwählenden Location angenommen wird?!

Vielleicht können wir ja wieder etwas mehr in Richtung Köln gehen?


----------



## sibby08 (10. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> *...Wer hat gute bis sehr gute Ortkenntnisse (z.B. durch Guiding) im Pleiser Hügelland'... *
> VG Martin


 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Karte wo das Pleiser Hügelland eingezeichnet ist?
Das Pleistal ist mir ein Begriff, aber Hügelland  .


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (11. Dezember 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Karte wo das Pleiser Hügelland eingezeichnet ist?
> .




was gemeint ist steht auch hier:http://www.presse-service.de/data.cfm/static/680058F.html

im Bericht ist die Rede vom "nördlichen Pleiser Hügelland"  somit ist der Bereich
bis Birlinghoven/St.Augustin/Schmerbroich also östlich vom Ennert bis zum Pleistal gemeint.
Bin früher von St.Augustin Richtung 7GB angefahren, aber meist nur über die Vinxel/Kasseler Heide. Kenne daher nur die Anfahrtswege Richtung 7GB.
Vielleicht mal den "Holzlarer" fragen, der wohnt doch dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Dezember 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Karte wo das Pleiser Hügelland eingezeichnet ist?
> Das Pleistal ist mir ein Begriff, aber Hügelland  .



Hier kannst Du Karte und das Infomaterial downloaden:

http://www.rheinland.mtbvd.de/index.php?/pages/trailworks.html

Nur die Karte: http://www.rheinland.mtbvd.de/uploads/7GB/GG-7GB.pdf

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Na, das wollen wir doch nicht hoffen.
> 
> Letzter Freitag im Monat ist der 28.12.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie gut dieser Termin unabhängig von einer noch auszuwählenden Location angenommen wird?!
> ...



Du warst da also schreib was aus! 
Ansonsten lass ich mir wohl was einfallen denn irgndwie hat wohl keine Lust sich durm zu kümmern.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (14. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Du warst da also schreib was aus!
> Ansonsten lass ich mir wohl was einfallen denn irgndwie hat wohl keine Lust sich durm zu kümmern.
> 
> Gruss
> Klaus



Hannemann, geh Du voran, ... 

Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag im Bereich Troisdorf oder grob halber Weg zwischen Köln und Bonn. Möglichst nah an der AB.

Von Königswinter nach Köln ist der Sprung zu weit?!

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hannemann, geh Du voran, ...
> 
> Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag im Bereich Troisdorf oder grob halber Weg zwischen Köln und Bonn. Möglichst nah an der AB.
> 
> ...



Huch ich kann garnicht!  Bin auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen. Ist mir gerade noch mal verdeutlicht worden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruss
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (14. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Huch ich kann garnicht!  Bin auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen. Ist mir gerade noch mal verdeutlicht worden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich trau mich nicht. 

Spass bei Seite, der letzte Freitag im Dezember liegt immer blöd.

Ich hab jetzt einfach einen Termin eingestellt.

Alle sind willkommen, Vereins- und/oder Verbandszugehörigkeit sind weder Bedingung noch Hindernis.


----------



## juchhu (27. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Und ich trau mich nicht.
> 
> Spass bei Seite, der letzte Freitag im Dezember liegt immer blöd.
> 
> ...



Nach Abstimmung im Teilnehmerfeld wurde auf Grund der grossen Anmeldezahl  beschlossen, den Stammtisch zwischen den Jahren ersatzlos zu streichen.

Nächster Stammtischtermin ist Freitag, der 25.01.2008. Der Ort wird Mitte Januar 2008 bekannt gegeben werden.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2007)

Super, da kann ich mal nicht schon fällt der Stammtisch aus.

Aber so kann ich ja ein Termin eintragen, denn ich war ja beim letzten Stammtisch dabei. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (27. Dezember 2007)

Komisch, woran das wohl liegt ?  

Die _location_ kann es nicht sein ... sie liegt in einer Großstadt  und dazu in der Nähe eines wohlbekannten MTB - Treffs  . 
Und so viele Leute sind auch nicht verhindert in diesen Tagen.  

Mein Tipp (ernst gemeint) : Hier ist nun endlich *Umdenken* angesagt 

Ich werde aber andererseits weiterhin nicht dem zwischen alten *Verein* und dem *Verband* polarisieren.  




juchhu schrieb:


> Nach Abstimmung im Teilnehmerfeld wurde auf Grund der grossen Anmeldezahl  beschlossen, den Stammtisch zwischen den Jahren ersatzlos zu streichen.
> 
> Nächster Stammtischtermin ist Freitag, der 25.01.2008. Der Ort wird Mitte Januar 2008 bekannt gegeben werden.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## ralf (27. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Komisch, woran das wohl liegt ?
> 
> Die _location_ kann es nicht sein ... sie liegt in einer Großstadt  und dazu in der Nähe eines wohlbekannten MTB - Treffs  .
> Und so viele Leute sind auch nicht verhindert in diesen Tagen.
> ...




... hmm, was bedeutet denn Deine Aussage dann? ...


----------



## Redking (15. Januar 2008)

Was geht denn hier ab.  
Setzt ein Termin rein und sagt mir nichts.  
Stöbere ahnungslos so in der Fahrgemeinschaft rum und was sehe ich da! 
Stammtisch!

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (16. Januar 2008)

Na das is ja ne Sache   
Aber ich glaub Tom hat sich da keine Gedanken gemacht. 

Dachte immer du gehörst zum Inventar und bist automatisch dabei  
Aber wenn es um Riesen Pizzen geht darfst du nicht fehlen,vielleicht kommst ja mal mit 2 Hauptgängen aus  
(Oder bist noch am Diäten??)

Gehe mal davon aus das mit dem Bike fährst...wenn nicht,meld dich dann nehm ich dich mit!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2008)

Prima Idee, Tom zum Tuscolo zu gehen. Die Pizzen sind nicht nur groß, sondern auch ganz schön lecka.


----------



## Redking (22. Januar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Gehe mal davon aus das mit dem Bike fährst...wenn nicht,meld dich dann nehm ich dich mit!
> 
> Grüße
> Tom



Siehste 
Werde mit dem Radfahren müsssen oder kommst du nachher mit zur Party????






Grüße
Klaus


----------



## DHVEF (23. Januar 2008)

HUHU

Hi kennt jmd trails in Siegen/Netphen bald sind semesterferien und ich wollte mal hier ne runde drehen. Berge hats ja genug aber ich wollte nicht dauernd Waldautobahn fahren.

kann mir jmd weiterhelfen?


----------



## Redking (11. Februar 2008)

Das Schaltjahr bring uns einen Termin am 29. Februar 2008.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wo wir uns treffen sollten? 

Was haltet ihr vom Peperoni???

Alternative Poco Loco!

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (11. Februar 2008)

Peperoni


----------



## Redking (11. Februar 2008)

Wieso hier die LInks funktionieren un im LMB nicht ist mir schleierhaft.

Wer will der kann!

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (11. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wieso hier die LInks funktionieren un im LMB nicht ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> Wer will der kann!
> 
> ...



Hi,
schön, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der Probleme mit den Links hat. 

VG Werner


----------



## ChaosRaven (11. Februar 2008)

Moin moin.

Ich fahr nun seit ca. einem halben Jahr und suche noch Leute im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, die auch gerne fahren und vor allen mehr Ahnung haben als ich.  
Sowas lässt sich doch bestimmt bei euch finden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2008)

Hi,
würde ja gerne am Freitag vor dem Stammtisch noch irgendwo FC gucken.

(Muß mir ja den Appetit verderben  )

Hat der Laden denn Premiere oder schaut sonst von euch jemand vorher bzw. wo? Und wo ist der Rest der sonstigen Verdächtigen auf der Anmeldeliste???


grüße
sun909


----------



## Redking (26. Februar 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> würde ja gerne am Freitag vor dem Stammtisch noch irgendwo FC gucken.
> 
> (Muß mir ja den Appetit verderben  )
> ...



Hallo!
Geh in Brauhaus da kannste Fernsehen.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Bikenstoffel (26. Februar 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> würde ja gerne am Freitag vor dem Stammtisch noch irgendwo FC gucken.
> 
> (Muß mir ja den Appetit verderben  )
> ...



FC-Fans  sind ja echt Leidensfähig  und in Fürth gibt es für den Klüngelclub bestimmt ne Klatsche. Ich wunder mich immer wieder wie viele Fans noch zu jedem Heimspiel kommen...sind das alles Masochisten


----------



## Redking (26. Februar 2008)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> FC-Fans  sind ja echt Leidensfähig  und in Fürth gibt es für den Klüngelclub bestimmt ne Klatsche. Ich wunder mich immer wieder wie viele Fans noch zu jedem Heimspiel kommen...sind das alles Masochisten



Du bist zu Hause !
Los ab auf'S Rad

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Bikenstoffel (26. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Du bist zu Hause !
> Los ab auf'S Rad
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus,

bah...es regnet  

Wenn es trocken ist bin ich gerne wieder dabei oder halt mit dem RR, falls Ihr Flitzer nicht zu schnell fahrt.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Redking (27. Februar 2008)

So der Tisch ist bestellt für 8 Personen. 
Wer noch kommen will sollte das bis Donnerstag Abend kund tun und sich anmelden!

Denn die reservierten Plätze sind alle besetzt und die decken den Tisch bisher nur für die acht Personen.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Februar 2008)

sonst machen wir Schichtwechsel, da ich eh meist nicht pünktlich bin, darf jemand schon mal meinen Stuhl anwärmen 

und vielleicht auch Essen bestellen??? 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (28. Februar 2008)

Carsten...vergiss es,du bekommst eh nichts zu essen     
Wenn du wieder kommst ist bestimmt die Küche schon zu


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2008)

Klasse!!! Jetzt kann ich da nochmal anrufen!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sun909 (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,
habe mir gestern abend den Handballen aufgeschlitzt und durfte genäht werden... 

Da ich noch ein wenig Ping in der Hand beim Bewegen habe, werde ich heute auf Autofahren und den Stammtisch verzichten, sorry... 

Euch viel Spaß und bis vielleicht in 2 Wochen wieder auf dem Rad.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redking (29. Februar 2008)

Gute Besserung !

Also wer hat noch nicht wer will noch mal?
Ein Platz ist gerade Frei geworden.
Kurzentschlossene vor!
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Gute Besserung !
> 
> Also wer hat noch nicht wer will noch mal?
> Ein Platz ist gerade Frei geworden.
> ...



Ich würde gerne mal vorsprechen. Schaffe es heute aber nicht mehr 

Würde mich aber freuen (auch Rennkröte) das nächste mal dabei zu sein. 

Grüße alle Stammtischfans und auch die Kurzentschlossenen

gruss

Aushilfsf.


----------



## Cheetah (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen.


----------



## RennKröte (2. März 2008)

Huhu 

Wollte mal hören wie der Stammtisch so war, hab grad gesehen dass sich da noch 2 ausgklingt hatten 

Wassen aus dem Thema noch ein Team für´s 24h Rennen geworden???? Soll ich mir mal Urlaub nehmen???? Aushilfsfahrer hat eh schon frei....

Und wenn es noch ein Team geben soll, wer denn dann alles????

Grüßlies Krötchen


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (2. März 2008)

Hab deinem Mann grad ne PM geschickt,wenn wir noch 3 finden können wir noch ein 6er Team bilden!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## RennKröte (2. März 2008)

Dann heißt das quasi, dass außer uns 3en keiner Interesse hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (2. März 2008)

Habe von zwei Menschen gehört das die auf ein richtiges Bett bestehen!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## RennKröte (2. März 2008)

Naja geht so....wir haben ja kein Zelt...und die Frage nach ner Pension kam von meinem Mann.. Worum ich auch nicht sooooooooo traurig bin  

Aber auf´m 24h Rennen könnte dann An- und Abfahrtsweg wat lang sein wenn man dran ist und man verpasst den Spaß mit den anderen... 

Ergo: Wir brauchen ein Zelt!!!!


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (2. März 2008)

Und ein richtiges Bett..oder 2!!!
Dann wäre der gute Klaus doch bestimmt bereit sich mit zu quälen  
Vielleicht könnt man ja ein Wohnmobil organisieren...Dusche is ja auch was feines


----------



## RennKröte (2. März 2008)

Ist Klaus auch tendentieller Bettschläfer  goil 

Wollteste nicht eh ´n Wohnmobil klarmachen bzw Carsten??? Oder gilt das nur für den Schinderhannes?????

Aber Haus auf Rädern organisieren klingt gut, Dusche, Kühlschrank, Klo, Herd...kochen....schlafen....waschen....!!!

Wassn mit Kitty (sie wird mich schlagen ) kommt sie mit zum 24h Rennen???

Wer denn nu überhaupt....außer uns 3en???? Niemand


----------



## Beach90 (2. März 2008)




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (3. März 2008)

@ Rennkröte, Redking and Tom

Ich muß hier mal was klar stellen. Ich habe natürlich nichts gegen ein Bett. Aber das war nicht bezogen auf ein 24h-Rennen. Das wäre wirklich sehr schlecht. Es sei denn man stellt es unter freien Himmel unmittelbar an die Strecke. Das mit ner Pension usw. war bezogen auf andere Events. 

Die Idee mit einem Wohnmobil bei einem 6er-Team ist grandios. Brauchen also einen Fahrer mit Wohnmobil, oder man leiht sich eins fürs WE.

Grüße vom Aushilfsfahrer

Und Klaus du bist auch dabei. Dann sind wir schon VIER


----------



## RennKröte (4. März 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


>



Geht da wer hin???? 
Vieleicht wäre das ne Maßnahme sich mal außerhalb der Bikezeit zu sehen????  
Dann lern ich auch mal Sigburg_cat kennen   

LG Krötchen


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (4. März 2008)

Werde sie mal drauf ansprechen und dir dann bescheid geben!!
Aber ich wüßte nichts was dagegen spricht,werden zwar mit Renovieren zu tun haben am Wochenende,aber Abends muss man ja auch mal ausspannen!!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (4. März 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Werde sie mal drauf ansprechen und dir dann bescheid geben!!
> Aber ich wüßte nichts was dagegen spricht,werden zwar mit Renovieren zu tun haben am Wochenende,aber Abends muss man ja auch mal ausspannen!!



Ich wäre dabei und würde mich freuen. Scheint aber sehr früh anzufangen Was renoviert ihr denn schönes Tom???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (4. März 2008)

Sind auch dabei!!
Das mit dem frühen Anfang stört mich nicht,in meinem Alter muss man ja auch schon wieder früh ins Bett   
Habe deiner Frau aber schon ne PM geschickt!!

Wir ziehen zum 01.05 um und da bin ich so ein wenig die neue Bude am verschönern!!


----------



## Beach90 (4. März 2008)

Hey, 
der frühe Anfang hat damit zu tun, dass wir ja 6 Bands auftreten lassen. Also keine Angst  
Kartenreservierung unter www.sv-sge.de

Lg Max


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (4. März 2008)

@Beach90
Habe nur etwas bedenken das wir den Altersdurchschnitt extrem anheben   
Oder wie siehst du das???


----------



## Beach90 (4. März 2008)

Also da Bands on Tour ja von der Schülervertretung organisiert wird, sind hautsächlich auch Schüler da, dies beschränkt sich aber fast vollkommen auf die Oberstufe. Beim Alter der Leute ,die online Kartenvorbestellt haben, ist momentan zwischen 18 und 30 alles dabei. Mal sehen was die Abendkasse noch so mit sich bringt. Bands wie alle im Schrank ziehen z.B. Publikum bis locker Mitte 40 an ...welches auch kommen wird !
Macht euch mal deswegen nich in die Hose  
Freu mich wenn ihr kommt 

Max


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (4. März 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Also da Bands on Tour ja von der Schülervertretung organisiert wird, sind hautsächlich auch Schüler da, dies beschränkt sich aber fast vollkommen auf die Oberstufe. Beim Alter der Leute ,die online Kartenvorbestellt haben, ist momentan zwischen 18 und 30 alles dabei. Mal sehen was die Abendkasse noch so mit sich bringt. Bands wie alle im Schrank ziehen z.B. Publikum bis locker Mitte 40 an ...welches auch kommen wird !
> Macht euch mal deswegen nich in die Hose
> Freu mich wenn ihr kommt
> 
> Max



@ Tom

Wir sind alt, AAAAAAAAber wir haben doch Selbstvertrauen  

OOOOOOOOder?????


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (4. März 2008)

Naja,hoffe ja das für Senioren ein nettes Plätzchen Reserviert ist...mit ständiger Bedienung     

Uns kann das nicht abschrecken,zumindest unsere Weibchen sind ja noch U30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (4. März 2008)

Ein echter Mountainbiker wird nie Alt  

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Redking aka. Klaus ???


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (4. März 2008)

Der treibt sich grade in der Wahner Heide rum!
Aber das wäre die richtige Strecke um WP Punkte zu sammeln....KLAUS,was sagst du????


----------



## Beach90 (4. März 2008)

Zählt "Beschallung" nicht auch unter alternative Sportarten ?!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (4. März 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Naja,hoffe ja das für Senioren ein nettes Plätzchen Reserviert ist...mit ständiger Bedienung
> 
> Uns kann das nicht abschrecken,zumindest unsere Weibchen sind ja noch U30



Stimmt. Weibchen U 30. Da kann ja gar nichts passieren


----------



## RennKröte (4. März 2008)

Kleine süße kanckige Jungs neben den alten Säcken, auch mal nett  (frau kann sich alles schön reden...)

Ich selbstbewusst.........nöööööööööööööö....ich seh in der Tat aus wie 19 

Isch hannet manschemal soooooo im Kreuäääääääz, krisch isch denn neben der Bedienung och ene Sitzplaaaaaaz?????? Väleisch....dann tät ich wohl kumme


----------



## Redking (4. März 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ein echter Mountainbiker wird nie Alt
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Redking aka. Klaus ???



Hallo Max,
mir ist die Anreise zu weit!



Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Der treibt sich grade in der Wahner Heide rum!
> Aber das wäre die richtige Strecke um WP Punkte zu sammeln....KLAUS,was sagst du????


Ach war das schön aber sitzt ja lieber im trockenen.
Ich will meine Punkte nicht verdoppeln!



Beach90 schrieb:


> Zählt "Beschallung" nicht auch unter alternative Sportarten ?!



Wenn das Einer einträgt wir er es aber ganz schön nötig haben! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (4. März 2008)

Och Klausi Mausi,  das sind 10 Minuten mit dem Zug...schade


----------



## Redking (4. März 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Och Klausi Mausi,  das sind 10 Minuten mit dem Zug...schade



Wenn es 10 Minuten wären dann könnte ich ja drüber nachdenken ist aber leider 1.133 km  ca. 10 Stunden, 32 Minuten und das nicht mit dem Fahrrad! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (4. März 2008)

Oha..wo treibst du dich denn rum?


----------



## Redking (4. März 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Oha..wo treibst du dich denn rum?



Wieso rumtreiben. So dick bin ich auch nicht das jemand schreit"_Rettet den Wal!"_und mich wieder ins Meer schiebt!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (4. März 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wieso rumtreiben. So dick bin ich auch nicht das jemand schreit"_Rettet den Wal!"_und mich wieder ins Meer schiebt!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Wie jetzte wo wohnst Du denn ??? Ich habe so die böse Befürchutung hier wird mal wieder verarscht und ich krieg´s nicht auf die Reihe....


----------



## DieKatze (5. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ...ich krieg´s nicht auf die Reihe....



Ich tippe auf letzteres


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2008)

Hi Tom,
wg. 24h Rennen: 

Ob ich dafür das Womo kriege, weiß ich nicht.

Für den Schinderhannes habe ich das gebucht  4 Personen passen rein, bis jetzt hätten wir mich, meinen Teamkollegen BirdBacharach, dich (?) und die Bonnerin (?).

Abfahrt wäre dann Samstag ab St. Augustin (Standort Womo).

Für das 24h Rennen buche ich ein großes Zelt. Letztes Jahr hatten wir Platz für 8 Personen; plus Räder hätten reingepasst, plus eine Biertischgarnitur, wenn es geregnet hätte. 

Ggf. kann ich für dieses Jahr noch eine Nummer größer bestellen.

Schöne Grüße
sun909

P.S. Danke für die Besserungswünsche, hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Stammtisch! 
Bin leider für die nächsten 2Wochen außer Rolle nicht in der Lage, zu biken


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (5. März 2008)

Hallo Carsten,

also ich würd beim Schinderhannes nicht nein zu nem Platz im trockenen sagen  
Ob wir den 4 Platz belegt bekommen weiß ich nicht,also wenn das Ding keine Einzelbetten hat,bekomme ich von Frau ne Schelle wenn ich mit Bonnita ein Bett teilen müßte  Hmmm, aber das könntest ja du erledigen...soooooo viele sympathiepunkte wie du bei ihr hast     

Fürs 24 Stunden Rennen können wir uns ja selber um ne möglichkeit kümmern!!Sind ja schon ein wenig groß  


Und nu ab auf die Rolle,brauche nen schnellen Windschatten  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## RennKröte (5. März 2008)

DieKatze schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf letzteres



Nöööööööööööööööö wirklich weg.... Auf Pferdewetten würde ich bei der Tippfähigkeit dann eher verzichten....Möchtgern Tigga  Du!!!!


----------



## RennKröte (5. März 2008)

Wassen überhaupt passiert mit Deiner Hand Carsten????? Solch ein großes Zelt....braucht man da ein Feldbett drinne, oder liegt man da einfach auf dem Rasen in seinem Schlafsack????

Und für´s 24h Rennen, wo fährst Du denn mit, ist Dein Plan in das aufzubauende Team von Tom einzusteigen???? Das wäre prima, dann wären wir ja schon 4 

Tom, aber ich dachte Deine Frau feuert auch am Schinderhannes an.............!!! Seid ihr angemeldet????


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (5. März 2008)

Carsten ist bereits in einem Team!!
Er hat sich den Handballen aufgeschlitzt....war wohl was unvorsichtig der gutste  

Beim Schinderhannes sind Carsten und meine wenigkeit bereits angemeldet,aber wir sind nicht so Racer wie du...wir fahren die Kurzstrecke  
Und ob Frauchen 2 Tage mit zum SH kommt weiß ich noch nicht,da müßt ich mal vorsichtig fragen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (5. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Nöööööööööööööööö wirklich weg.... Auf Pferdewetten würde ich bei der Tippfähigkeit dann eher verzichten....Möchtgern Tigga  Du!!!!



???


----------



## RennKröte (5. März 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Carsten ist bereits in einem Team!!
> Er hat sich den Handballen aufgeschlitzt....war wohl was unvorsichtig der gutste
> 
> Beim Schinderhannes sind Carsten und meine wenigkeit bereits angemeldet,aber wir sind nicht so Racer wie du...wir fahren die Kurzstrecke
> Und ob Frauchen 2 Tage mit zum SH kommt weiß ich noch nicht,da müßt ich mal vorsichtig fragen



Hhhm und wenn man einfach eins anmeldet und wenn man keinen mehr findet eben zu dritt fährt??? Geht das nicht??? Bin zwar nicht soooooooo fit, aber gut ihr fahrt dann jweils 4h, so dass ich 8h Pause habe (in der Nacht versteht sich ) dann fahre ich so lange wie ich mag und denn Rest teilt ihr Euch dann wieder.... abgemacht    ?????

Ich Racer   gehts noch...ich bin noch nie ein REnnen gefahren und angemeldet bin ich erst bei einem Marathon...guck mal....die anderen die ich kenne fahren die volle Distanz weil´s sonst keine Herausforderung ist....   

Ach die kommt schon häufiger mal mit wenn wir uns am Samstag kennen gelernt haben und jutt miteinander können  

....die hat bestimmt einfach nur keinen Nerv auf die niveaulose männliche Fraktion so ganz allein als emotionales und hoch intelligentes weibliches Wesen!!! Außerdem habt ihr ja am Berg auch gar keine Luft zum quatschen wenn man Euch dann überhaupt noch sieht 

Hand geschlitzt wusste ich, aber um Himmelswillen wie????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. März 2008)

hi,
also ich starte wieder im Vorjahresteam 

Wie du das mit deiner herzallerliebsten zum Schinderhannes gestaltest, kannst du dir ja noch überlegen, Tom... ggf. schläfst du auf dem Boden im Womo 

Und Tom, für den Windschatten kannst du glaub ich mich nicht so lange einplanen, ich hänge dann eher hechelnd an deinem Hinterrad und falle irgendwann vom Rad 

Für das 24h Rennen könnt ihr mal noch BirdBacharach aus meinem WP Team ansprechen, den könnte ich mir passend vorstellen. Ansonsten kann man auch mit 3 Leuten starten, das wird aber anstrengend...

Mein Händchen (gott sei Dank links!) habe ich mir mit einem Glas sauber am Handballen auf 4cm Länge aufgeritzt. War leider auch tief, wurde nach einer brutalen Betäubung vom Arzt mit 4 Stichen genäht und ist aua aua, wenn ich die Hand belaste  

Nichts desto trotz hoffe ich sehen wir uns nach Ostern wieder auf dem Radel!

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## RennKröte (6. März 2008)

Aua.......das tut bestimmt weh....

Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!

Ihr tut hier so, als seid Ihr totally unfit ....soweit ich mich erinnere seid Ihr immer vorne gewesen....tststs....

LG Krötchen


----------



## RennKröte (10. März 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ...ist momentan zwischen 18 und 30 alles dabei. Mal sehen was die Abendkasse noch so mit sich bringt. Bands wie alle im Schrank ziehen z.B. Publikum bis locker Mitte 40 an ...welches auch kommen wird !
> Macht euch mal deswegen nich in die Hose
> Freu mich wenn ihr kommt
> 
> Max




Na aber wo waren die denn bitte????? Der Türsteher???? Die Aufsichtslehrer?????

Doch ich hätte mir fast in die Hose gemacht....da war voll die Schlange mit kleinen Mädchen und eine hat mich mit glasigen Augen total angebrüllt:

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey roggs U Eitorf odder was???? 


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Roggs U Eeiiiiiiiiiittttttttoooooooorf???


Ich wollt dann nimmer auf Klo, nur ganz schnell weg....aber was zu Essen gab´s scheinbar auch....lag zumindest was neben dem Mülleimer... 

Wie gut dass uns Tom und Kathrin nach Siegburg evakuieren konnten!!!

Dankeschön ihr 2   !!!


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (10. März 2008)

Gern geschehen!!!!
Hatte anfangs schon angst das bei dir der Mutterinstinkt zu groß ist und du doch in die Halle willst  

Naja,so sind wir in Siegburg zumindest satt geworden  und der Abend war echt schön!!!
Den Altersdurchschnitt hätten wir vier gleich um ein paar Jahre angehoben     

Lg


----------



## Beach90 (10. März 2008)

Habt aber leider echt was verpasst... gab Bandsauflösungen ,zerschlagene Gitarren und Liebesbeweise


----------



## RennKröte (10. März 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Habt aber leider echt was verpasst... gab Bandsauflösungen ,zerschlagene Gitarren und Liebesbeweise



*Naja Teenie Veranstaltung eben ....*     

Naja, Hauptsache Ihr hatte ne richtige Sause....  War ja Eure Paddy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. März 2008)

Danke an Tom Siegburg Cat.

War ja nochmal gut gegangen. Haben zwar in der Kapelle die Kellnerin nicht immer verstanden     aber ist ja jut gegangen.

Hätte gerne die eine oder andere Gruppe gehört. Insbesondere die Kloband mit der heavy Leadsängerin und der Singleauskopplung von dem Album LSD

"Roggs u Eitorf". Na ja vielleicht spielen die mal irgendwann auch vor Erdkunde  und Mathelehrern. 

Boooooooo Leute das ging gar nicht. Außerdem hatten wir keinen Alk vom Norma dabei den wir uns auf dem Parkplatz hätten reinziehen müssen.             : 


Bald steigt ne Abiparty in Wipperfürth unter dem Motto


"Rocks u Wipper" and "**** the police"

Gruß vom Pauker


----------



## RennKröte (11. März 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Gern geschehen!!!!
> Hatte anfangs schon angst das bei dir der Mutterinstinkt zu groß ist und du doch in die Halle willst
> 
> Naja,so sind wir in Siegburg zumindest satt geworden  und der Abend war echt schön!!!
> ...




Wat.........wo..........wer.........Icccccccccccccccch....  ?????


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (11. März 2008)

Mann weiß ja nie...bei sooo vielen Kindern in der Halle!!
Immerhin warst du so mutig und hast einen schritt rein gesetzt  

Wie läuft es bei euch mit der Werbung fürs 24H Team,mein Kandidat überlegt noch,an dem Wochenende fängt wohl die Fußball EM an.....was ist Fußball??????Ich dachte wir sind Biker  
Und Kandidatin Nr.2 hat Sonntags nen 10km Lauf in der Eifel...aber sie denkt auch mal drüber nach!


----------



## RennKröte (11. März 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Mann weiß ja nie...bei sooo vielen Kindern in der Halle!!
> Immerhin warst du so mutig und hast einen schritt rein gesetzt
> 
> Wie läuft es bei euch mit der Werbung fürs 24H Team,mein Kandidat überlegt noch,an dem Wochenende fängt wohl die Fußball EM an.....was ist Fußball??????Ich dachte wir sind Biker
> Und Kandidatin Nr.2 hat Sonntags nen 10km Lauf in der Eifel...aber sie denkt auch mal drüber nach!



Meine Rede...aber frag Stefan mal....  ....ich find Fußi :kotz:

Geht so mitte Kandidaten...mehr schlecht als recht würd ich sagen....mir ist noch ne Idee gekommen, kann ich aber erst in 1,5 Wochen fragen.

Und sonst bleibt noch mein EX...aber der hält mich dann für völlig bescheuert glaube ich


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> ...
> Wie läuft es bei euch mit der Werbung fürs 24H Team,mein Kandidat überlegt noch,an dem Wochenende fängt wohl die Fußball EM an.....was ist Fußball??????Ich dachte wir sind Biker
> ...



shit,
das ist an dem WE????

Hm, dann packen wir wohl noch die mobile Sat-Anlage und einen Fernseher ein 

Zelt ist ja groß, dann machen wir noch einen kleinen Biergarten auf, die besaufen sich und wir fahren sie alle in Grund und Boden...träum 

Soll ich Bird Bacharach aus meinem WP Team mal fragen, ob er bei euch mitfahren will?

Und wie weit ist deine Planung für Umzug und so? Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, PN!

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (13. März 2008)

Moin Carsten

Habe mich mit ihm schon per PM auseinander gesetzt  
Er hat auch wegen Fußball gefragt....schlimm mit den Fußball Fans  
Kannst ihm ja sagen das du die Satelitenanlage mitschleppst,vielleicht erleichtert ihm das die Entscheidung  
Nicht das ich nachher mit Petra alleine fahre weil der Rest vor der Glotze hängt  

Beim Umzug brauch ich keine Hilfe,das übernimmt die Firma von Frauchen  
Die paar Kartons packen werden wir wohl schaffen!
Aber danke der Nachfrage!!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## RennKröte (13. März 2008)

Ich fahre so lange ich kann  Nur werde ich nicht lange können, befürchte ich...

Sooooooooo, wenn Carsten kann, dann sind wir ja auf jeden schon 4 und dann würd ich sagen kaufen wir mal nen Startplatz oder wie oder was 

Hab meinen alten Urlaub gecancelt und neuen eingetragen....

Hab noch nen kleinen alten TV, sieht aus wie ein Würfel, den kann ich mitnehmen...wenn er kaputt geht ist auch nicht so schlimm, aber nicht vergessen...ist ja meiner und ich habe die Maaaaaaaaaacht


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (13. März 2008)

Dann heißt es statt Fußball Soaps oder was   
Oder wie stellst du dir das vor  

Das mit Carsten hast du falsch verstanden,der hat schon ein anderes Team!!

Warte aber noch auf PM´s bezüglich des Rennens!!

Lg


----------



## RennKröte (13. März 2008)

Ja ja ja..beim scrollen auch erkannt....Petri eben...bißchen dämlich öfter mal..

Die Soaps kommen am WE nicht....meinte eher so von wegen "Wenn Du jetzt nicht für mich fährst, dann darfste hinter her kein Fußi gucken...." oder "Gib mir das zu Essen, weil sonst....(s.o.)".....

*Ich bin böööööööööööööööööse  gaaaaaaaaaaanz böööööööööööse!!!*


----------



## Henrie (13. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ...



Kein Frisör zum spammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (13. März 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Wie läuft es bei euch mit der Werbung fürs 24H Team...



Hab mal die Werbetrommel in Richtung Aachen geschlagen, da gibbet auch noch so ein paar Bekannte von mir.... 

Statement: "Klingt interessant, schick mal Link, guck ich mir an und check dann mal Termine....!! 140hm auf 6km klingt ja nicht so wild..." 

Der Herr fährt ab und an mal, hat ein wenig Marathon Erfahrung und ist Ende Mai für paar Tage in Kitzbühl biken....

Denke ist brauchbar wenn er kann und ein gaaaaaaaaaaaanz Lieber  Vieleicht bringt er dann ja noch seinen Bruder mit  

LG Petri


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (14. März 2008)

Hi @ all

Nun zuerst mal zum Thema Fußball. Das ist an diesem WE ja wohl ganz hinten anzustellen  

Zum Thema Fahrerwerbung kann ich sagen, dass ich bisher zwei Kollegen gefragt habe. Einer hat keine Zeit der andere keine Lust zu einem solchen Event. Bleibt noch ein Dritter den ich fragen könnte. Der ist mir aber noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen. Ich denke dieser wäre ein heißer Kandidat

Jung- spontan- schnell- verrückt

Ist passend, oder


----------



## RennKröte (14. März 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> Kein Frisör zum spammen?



Keinen der sich mit Dir unterhält Du arme Wurst???
Deine Beiträge sehen verdächtig nach ADS* aus... 


Empfehlung: Google benutzen zur Kärung der Begrifflichkeit....!!!


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (14. März 2008)

Seit wann beachtest du denn solche Spinner???
So beiträge überlese ich aus Prinzip  

@Aushilfsfahrer

Also sponntan-schnell-verrückt passt prima....nur das jung  

Dachte seit Eitorf sind wir von jung geheilt    
Aber sonst,bleib da am Ball!!!!


----------



## RennKröte (14. März 2008)

Naja doch nur weil ich ein Herz für einsame Menschen ohne jegliche Form der Aufmerksamkeitsfindung habe.... 

Stell Dir doch mal vor Du müsstest eben negative Aufmerksamkeit als gar keine auf Dich projezieren und nicht einmal dann reagiert darauf irgendwer...

Also das kann ich nicht, hinterher bringen sich so Leute noch um...und dann??? Neneneneeeeeeee dann sacht man Ihnen doch besser auch mal auf ihrem Niveau "Hallo" nur damit sie sich freuen...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (14. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Naja doch nur weil ich ein Herz für einsame Menschen ohne jegliche Form der Aufmerksamkeitsfindung habe....
> 
> Stell Dir doch mal vor Du müsstest eben negative Aufmerksamkeit als gar keine auf Dich projezieren und nicht einmal dann reagiert darauf irgendwer...
> 
> Also das kann ich nicht, hinterher bringen sich so Leute noch um...und dann??? Neneneneeeeeeee dann sacht man Ihnen doch besser auch mal auf ihrem Niveau "Hallo" nur damit sie sich freuen...



Zunächst einmal Hallo Henrie aus Bremen


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> Nun zuerst mal zum Thema Fußball. Das ist an diesem WE ja wohl ganz hinten anzustellen



Mann Mann Mann, da muß man sich ja langsam Sorgen machen... 

So ein fußballfeindliches Team...  und dann auch noch schnell dabei...  hoffentlich trinkt ihr wenigstens noch eine Runde Bier zwischendrin... 

Wünsche Euch ein schönes WE! Und verabschiede mich mal in den Radurlaub in die Sonne  

schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. März 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann, da muß man sich ja langsam Sorgen machen...
> 
> hoffentlich trinkt ihr wenigstens noch eine Runde Bier zwischendrin...
> 
> ...




Also wenn wir bei einem Drei-Mann-Team auch noch das Saufen  anfangen, dann muß ich mir langsam Sorgen machen...oder dann doch Fußball gucken    

Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub mit ganz viiiiiiel Sonne


----------



## RennKröte (15. März 2008)

Wünsche ich Dir auch, Du bist zu beneiden..... 

Ich verrate mal nicht dass der Aushilfsfahrer bis vor 2 Monaten noch Fußballtrainer war....der und kein Fußball gucken 

Ach klaro mal ein Bierchen....wenn ich mit meiner morgendlichen miesen Laune auf die Strecke muss, dann dränge ich die eh alle ganz rabiat bei Seite....

Krötchen kann brutal sein und genießt dabei die männliche Hemmschwelle der Gegenwehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (16. März 2008)

Ich verrate mal nicht dass der Aushilfsfahrer bis vor 2 Monaten noch Fußballtrainer war....der und kein Fußball gucken 


Du scheinst mich immer noch nicht zu kennen


----------



## ralf (16. März 2008)

... zwar geht mich der Fred hier nicht wirklich was an, aber *irgendwie geht hier das Thema verloren* ... 

Beiträge ohne erkennbare Sinnhaftigkeit haben im KTWR ein zu Hause.

_Sollte ich falsch liegen, bitte ich um Korrektur durch die Fredverantwortlichen ..._

Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (16. März 2008)

Aufgrund fehlender Sinnhaftigkeit haben wir unseren eigenen aufgemacht.


----------



## Redking (16. März 2008)

Um zur Sinnhaftigkeit zurück zu kommen! 

Freitag den 28.03.2008 im Bago!
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## RennKröte (16. März 2008)

Huhu Klaus 

Also wenn ich den Samstag frei kriege, dann komme ich, Bereitschaft hab ich da jedenfalls nicht, bis jetzt noch nicht.... 

Wassen Bago???? Lecker.....?????

Und wieso muss denn alles im Leben immer von Ernst und Sinnhaftigkeit geprägt sein ????? Das ist doch doof...

...muss man doch immer schon auf der Arbeit und so....also quasi zwischen 2h und 10h täglich...


----------



## Günni69 (28. März 2008)

Hallo,

habe mich auch mal eingetragen und hoffe, dass mir nicht doch noch was dazwischen kommt.  
Die Location macht ja von der Website her einen recht guten Eindruck und auf der Speisekarte stehen viele Leckerreien drauf.  
Dann hoffentlich bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (9. April 2008)

Ihr könnt Euch eintragen! 

Ist zwar nicht mehr im NRW aber das soll ja niemanden abhalten!

Bitte hier klicken!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## RennKröte (10. April 2008)

Huhu...

Sind ja schon 4 eingetragen...so what Kläuschen ...

Ich kann nicht, habe Freitag Spätdienst und am Samstag will ich ja eigentlich meinen allerersten Marathon fahren....

Im Mai kann ich bestimmt wieder und dann bringe ich auch für jeden Mitfahrer eine Packung OROPAX mit 

LG Krötchen


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. April 2008)

ich werde heuteabend etwas später kommen, aber bis 20 Uhr werde ich da sein.
Gruß
manfred


----------



## Redking (29. April 2008)

Resevieren die bei großen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





auch???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hatten wir auf jeden fall noch nie. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Resevieren die bei großen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Klar, Klaus. Das sind professionelle Kindergeburtstagsausrichter - und sogar mit Animation  . *


----------



## Redking (29. April 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Klar, Klaus. Das sind professionelle Kindergeburtstagsausrichter - und sogar mit Animation  . *



Machst du also den Ronald?????  
Komisch ich bin wohl in der falschen Zeit groß geworden.


Ich hatte noch nie einen Kindergeburtstag der um 19 Uhr anfing.


Gehen wir besser zu Konkurenz und jeder ist König mit eigener Krone.

 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## RennKröte (6. Mai 2008)

Huhu... 

Gibt´s denn im Mai gar keinen Stammtisch... ??? 
Oder bin ich blind und hab´s im LMB einfach übersehen???

LG Krötchen


----------



## Kalinka (6. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu...
> Gibt´s denn im Mai gar keinen Stammtisch... ???
> Oder bin ich blind und hab´s im LMB einfach übersehen???
> LG Krötchen


Ausgezeichnete Frage!!! Habe auch nichts gefunden!


----------



## RennKröte (6. Mai 2008)

Naja, also ich könnte ja schon was pinnen...ist dann aber in Wipp, also weit ab und hinter den 7 Bergen, bei den 7 Zwergen  

Was sagt denn die breite Masse dazu????

LG Kröte


----------



## Redking (6. Mai 2008)

Na Na Mädels wir lassen uns nicht hetzen! 

Außerdem gibt es eine einige Regel für den Stammtisch!

Immer der letzte Freitag im Monat um 19 Uhr.

Wo es dann stattfindet entscheidet derjenige der sich beim letzten mal dazu bereit erklärt hat. 
Ich hätte ja schon längs etwas eingetragen aber es gibt Leute die mit angeblichen Rauchaufkommen in Restaurants Probleme haben.
Und warten wollen bis auch in NRW das Rauchverbotgesetz umgesetzt wird.
 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (8. Mai 2008)

Naja, also die Regel war mir dann doch schon bekannt... 

Wie jetzt warten bis das Nichtraucherschutzgesetz endgültig in Kraft getreten ist, nicht im Ernst oder ?????? 

Wat soll dat dann????? 

Sach mir sofort wer das von Euch gesagt hat, dem-, der-, oder denjenigen ziehe ich umgehend höchst persönlich alle Ohren lang....

Das wäre ja unter Berücksichtung der Übergangsregelung im Gastronomiebereich erst zum 01.07.20008.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

Riesengroße und ganz furchtbar böse Unverschämtheit sowas... 

*Einspruch(!) : * *Es gibt auch Biergärten und draußen sieht´s mir schwer nach Sommer aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Balu. (8. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu...
> 
> Gibt´s denn im Mai gar keinen Stammtisch... ???
> Oder bin ich blind und hab´s im LMB einfach übersehen???
> ...



Im Mai gab´s noch keinen, aber der Aprilstammtisch stand hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6158


----------



## Redking (8. Mai 2008)

Hat doch niemand geschrieben das am 30. Mai kein Stammtisch stattfindet. 

Außerdem ist Sommer erst nächsten Monat. 
Also ich geniesse erstmal den schönen Frühling. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (8. Mai 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hat doch niemand geschrieben das am 30. Mai kein Stammtisch stattfindet.
> Außerdem ist Sommer erst nächsten Monat.
> Also ich geniesse erstmal den schönen Frühling.
> Grüße
> Klaus


Ich glaube Du magst es, wenn Frauen dich anbetteln, Klaus  
Wie wäre es denn mit der Strandbar an der Rohmühle am Rhein?


----------



## Redking (8. Mai 2008)

Vergebene Frauen die mich anbetteln.







Fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkk

Inder Strandbar gibt es da was zu futtern, also nicht nur Flüssignahrung??
Oder muss ich vorher doch zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie sieht es dort mit den Mücken aus???

Die Olive ist mir wohl zu schick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




War schon wer hier?  Restaurant Taormina???? Sibby sag mal was.

Also ich bin für das hier *Steakhaus*

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (8. Mai 2008)

Also die Speisekarten sehen doch gut aus:
http://www.perimetrik.de/rohmuehle/


----------



## Redking (8. Mai 2008)

Gut aber dieser Kommentar schreckt mich genauso ab wie das bei der Olive keine Preise dranstehen. 
Wenn dem so ist können wir ja auch ins Steigenberger auf dem Petersberg gehen. 


> Schade, schade.
> Durch die positiven Kritiken und einen wohlwollenden Artikel in der Lokalpresse angelockt, beschlossen meine Frau und ich einen netten Abend in der Rohmühle zu verbringen. Die Location macht einen optisch korrekten Eindruck: ein großer, modern eingerichteter Innenraum und eine einladenden Aussenterasse mit Biergarten und Restauration werden geboten. Super Blick auf den Rhein ! Biergartenatmosphäre kommt allerdings nicht auf, dafür ist das Publikum dann doch zu schick und mas spürt die Nähe zu den ortsansässigen jungdynamischen Unternehmen ( t-mobile etc...). Die Preise haben sich entsprechend auf dieses Klientel ausgerichtet und sind nicht günstig.
> 
> Leider hat sich aber der service in dem Laden als KO-Kriterium herausgestellt. Eine lustlose, patzige Bedienung (Typ: Ich Chef, du Nix. Sei froh, dass du hier bezahlen darfst) hat nach der ersten Ansprache am Tisch dafür gesorgt, dass wir fluchtartig den Schuppen verlassen haben. Erstaunlich, dass es sowas im Gastronomiebereich überhaupt noch zu finden ist. Wenn man schon von sich behauptet, Weltmeister zu sein und dafür auch die entsprechenden Preise kassiert, dann muss auch die Leistung stimmen. Absolut inakzeptabel !


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (8. Mai 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Vergebene Frauen die mich anbetteln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstens bin ich *nicht* vergeben!!!
Zweitens ist Essen für mich eher zweitrangig.
Und drittens bin ich fürs Steakhaus...da war ich vor 20 Jahren mal...war ganz ok!
Die Strandbar *neben* der Rohmühle hat wohl kein Essen... das schaue ich morgen aber mal persönlich nach!


----------



## Redking (8. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Erstens bin ich *nicht* vergeben!!!
> Zweitens ist Essen für mich eher zweitrangig.



Ach du hast auch gebettelt.

  Ich dachte D) das kleine Grüne Kerlchen würde das alles relativieren.
Na da habe ich wohl nicht aufgepasst und den wink nicht verstanden.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also wenn es nichts zu Essen gibt brauch ich dort nicht hin. 

Vor ein paar Monaten konnten wir noch mit viel Zeit den Termin reinsetzen.  
Kaum ist es schöner werden wir gedrängt. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (8. Mai 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Vergebene Frauen die mich anbetteln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Was * 
Reicht das?  


Taormina? Ist zwar nur 2 Min. von mir entfernt, aber ich war erst 2x vor Jahren dort. Der richtige Bringer ist es wohl nicht, was ich von anderen so gehört habe.

Steaks?
Da gibt es nur eine Adresse hier im Umkreis: Bürgerhaus Allner und nichts anderes!  
Ich kenne wirklich niemanden (auch von unseren Int. Gästen auf der Arbeit nicht) der dort jemals unzufrieden war. Natürlich gibt es dort auch andere leckere (üppige) Gerichte, es hat eine gut bürgerliche Küche und ist kein reines Steakhaus. 
Ich würde es ja in die Hand nehmen, jedoch habe ich den kompletten Mai hindurch Freitags Abends Thekendienst bei uns im Schützenhaus. Wir könnten uns natürlich auch passender Weise im Schützenhaus treffen, aber ich könnte nur Bockwürtchen mit Brot oder Brötchen zu essen anbieten. 
Allner könnte ich höchstens für den Samstag anbieten dies zu organisieren.


----------



## Cheetah (9. Mai 2008)

Sieglinde?


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Mai 2008)

Aggerschlößchen in Wahlscheid?
Biergarten und gemütlich drinnen.

Man kann vorher noch eine kleine Runde im Agger- und Naafbachtal drehen!

VG Werner


----------



## RennKröte (9. Mai 2008)

Hach Gott hach Gott.....also ich war zwar nur enmal do, aber ich hatte das immer so verstanden dass einer einfach was pinnt und dann machen alle mit...  

Voll der Chaos hia jezze... ?????

_*Soll ich einfach wen bestimmen der dann der Bestimmer ist??????*_
Auch wenn´s einige gibt die ich gar nicht kenne....

Und Kläuschen...ja....drängel drängle drängel.....ist so schöööööööööööööööööön draußen  Mach voran!!!!


----------



## Cheetah (9. Mai 2008)

Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5104


----------



## RennKröte (9. Mai 2008)

********.....jetzt steh ich auch noch erst als 4. Teilnehmer im LMB.....man man man....

Bis denne dann , Kröte freut sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. Mai 2008)

Meint ihr nicht das es mit 19 Leuten etwas voll wird! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Merlin (31. Mai 2008)

So, der nächste Stammtisch ist schon eingetragen. Hier gehts zum GUM.


----------



## RennKröte (3. Juni 2008)

hihi...das ging ja flott diesesmal...
Krötchen ist eingetragen 

Kostet die Striptease Bar denn Eintritt  und wer geht denn da mit mir hin????? Gibt´s da auch Männer oder nur Frauen??? 

Sonst müssen die Stammtisch Teilnehmer ran ...schlage mal ne Entscheidungsfindung via Flaschendrehen vor, mal gucken welcher von Euch Jungs dann an die Stange muss....


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> hihi...das ging ja flott diesesmal...
> Krötchen ist eingetragen
> 
> Kostet die Striptease Bar denn Eintritt  und wer geht denn da mit mir hin????? Gibt´s da auch Männer oder nur Frauen???
> ...



   

Zum Winterpokal gibt es dann ein Team Chippendale?!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juni 2008)

Soooooo viel Alkohol könnt ich gar nicht trinken   
Aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab ist die Stripbar nebenan
....denk ich zumindest.....TOM AUFKLÄRUNG BITTESonst müssen wir noch an die Stange


----------



## RennKröte (3. Juni 2008)

*..........Feigling...........​*
Dabei müsstet ihr doch alle Chippendale tauglich sein... 

Vorschlag von Lissy klingt gut    !!!!


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2008)

Jaja, die Frühlingsgefühle...Mädels, nehmt mal ne kalte Dusche!  


Ich glaube fast, ich muss demnächst doch noch etwas mehr Gas im Nachtigallental geben.


----------



## Merlin (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Stammtischler,

leider muss ich für nächsten Freitag die Location ändern, weil ich heute erfahren habe, dass das GUM bis auf weiteres geschlossen hat (der Tip kam von jemandem hier aus dem Forum und hat sich leider Gottes als wahr erwiesen). Ihr müsst aber gar nicht groß umplanen: Wir gehen stattdessen ins Brauhaus Bönnsch, das ist direkt gegenüber. Ich habe wie gewohnt für 19 Uhr einen Tisch reserviert.

Hier der Link zum Bönnsch.

Bis dann!


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2008)

uih,
das GUM zu? Das ist schmerzhaft, war es doch einer der letzten Läden, in die man in Bonn noch nach dem Bürgerstein-hochklappen in der Altstadt um 1Uhr gehen konnte 

Aber Bönnsch ist auch nett, damit hat das TeamIII auch keinen Grund mehr, sich in der Nachbarschaft zu "verirren" 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juni 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Jaja, die Frühlingsgefühle...Mädels, nehmt mal ne kalte Dusche!
> 
> 
> Ich glaube fast, ich muss demnächst doch noch etwas mehr Gas im Nachtigallental geben.




 Das macht zwar die Beine müde, aber nicht das Hirn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (20. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Aber Bönnsch ist auch nett, damit hat das TeamIII auch keinen Grund mehr, sich in der Nachbarschaft zu "verirren"
> 
> grüße
> Carsten


 
Sicher ???
Ich zitiere mal T aus K:


> Sooooooooo ....... ähm ...... Stammtisch also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Das macht zwar die Beine müde, aber nicht das Hirn


Ja, das konnte ich auch feststellen


----------



## Conbey (20. Juni 2008)

Frühlingsgefühle 

Und ich hatte schon die Befürchtung das wäre ein seriöses Forum hier!


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Frühlingsgefühle


Nein, das Gegenteil...



Conbey schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon die Befürchtung das das wäre ein seriöses Forum hier!


Keine Sorge, nur temporär seriös.


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2008)

Hi,
bei mir sieht es schlecht aus. Wie ich heute erfahren habe, habe ich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn einem Geburtstag zugesagt und das nicht in meinem Kalender eingetragen. 

Heute kam dann die Erinnerungsemail....

Damit bin ich wohl raus 

Hoffe, den ein oder anderen am Samstag auf dem Rad zu sehen?

Euch schÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe (und guten Appetit, ihr kriegt ja in der Regel was zu essen  !)
Carsten 

Merlin: kannst du bitte vielleicht â¬ einsammeln vom 24h Rennen?


----------



## Race4Hills (25. Juni 2008)

Wahnbachtalsperre fast alle,

hier die ersten Bilder durch das nass kühle Gehege, Bilderbuch

Bis bald Gruss Jens

Video von Sonntag, findet Ihr hier:

So ich habe hier auch mal was zum gucken,

schon lang ist es her, die Pilgertour von Wuppertal nach Kölle zum DOM. .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
.
.
Ha und hier das von Sonntag in Odenthal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Viel spass beim Gucken und Sorry für die Reklame.


----------



## Redking (27. Juni 2008)

Ich sollte mal los.
Bis gleich
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. Juni 2008)

Der Nächste Stammtisch findet am Freitag den 25 Juli 2008 um 19Uhr 
im Poco Loco statt.

Ich rechne aber das nur keine Freunde erscheinen.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Conbey (28. Juni 2008)

Keine Angst Klaus, wir werden, mit unseren Signaturen, mal die Werbetrommel für dich rühren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. Juni 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Der Nächste Stammtisch findet am Freitag den 25 Juli 2008 um 19Uhr
> im Poco Loco statt.
> 
> Ich rechne aber das nur keine Freunde erscheinen.
> ...


*Erste!* In aller Nicht-Freundschaft, lieber Klaus und weil es gestern sooo lustig war!


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juni 2008)

Naja,erst dritter"nicht"Freund.....


----------



## Merlin (28. Juni 2008)

Hoffe, du hast zwei Tische reserviert...einen für dich und einen für uns.


----------



## Redking (28. Juni 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hoffe, du hast zwei Tische reserviert...einen für dich und einen für uns.



Meinst du wirklich zwei Tische reichen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juni 2008)

Nimm besser 4 Tische,dann bleiben 2 Leer und es ist genug abstand zwischen uns  
Zu nah wollen wir ja nicht zusammen sitzen,nachher denkt noch jemand wir kennen dich!!


----------



## Günni69 (28. Juni 2008)

Bin auch wieder dabei, auch wenn ich kein Freund von Klaus bin. 
Hoffe, das bis dahin auch unser Uwe gefunden wird und er sich vielleicht auch dazu gesellt. Können ja dann noch einen weiteren dritten Tisch frei halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (28. Juni 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal mein Debüt am Stammtisch machen 
*Klick und dabei


Grüße Chris


----------



## Deleted112725 (28. Juni 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal mein Debüt am Stammtisch machen
> *Klick und dabei
> 
> 
> Grüße Chris



Joah, da schließe ich mich mal an... 

LG
Nicki (Frau Izual  )


----------



## RennKröte (22. Juli 2008)

Huhu 

Hab leider die Woche Spätdienst ...kann ich auch nachkommen??? 
Müsste dann so gegen 21h sein, wenn man mich in Ruhe arbeiten lässt vieleicht auch bisserl früher....

LG Krötchen


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juli 2008)

Petra,glaubst du allen ernstes Klaus ist um 21 Uhr schon mit essen fertig


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juli 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Hab leider die Woche Spätdienst ...kann ich auch nachkommen???
> Müsste dann so gegen 21h sein, wenn man mich in Ruhe arbeiten lässt vieleicht auch bisserl früher....
> ...


Na klar doch!
Um 21Uhr beginnt die Kuschelrunde am kleinen Tisch.


----------



## Redking (22. Juli 2008)

Na, Na in zwei Stunden sollte ich einen Burger schon verdrückt haben.

Wer sich nich anmeldet kriegt soweiso keinen Sitzplatz egal wann er(Sie) erscheinen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Juli 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Na, Na in zwei Stunden sollte ich einen Burger schon verdrückt haben.
> 
> Wer sich nich anmeldet kriegt soweiso keinen Sitzplatz egal wann er(Sie) erscheinen.
> 
> ...



Puh, da bin ich aber froh das ich mich angemeldet habe 

Komme auch etwas später.


----------



## RennKröte (22. Juli 2008)

Na mal gucken ob ich dann noch was essen werde....

Ja ja Klausi Mausi....wir sind gemeldet jetzt....sorry.......aber wehe wehe jetzt müssen wir doch noch stehen 

Bis Freitag dann Gemeinde, wir freuen uns


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Juli 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Na mal gucken ob ich dann noch was essen werde....
> 
> Ja ja Klausi Mausi....wir sind gemeldet jetzt....sorry.......aber wehe wehe jetzt müssen wir doch noch stehen
> 
> Bis Freitag dann Gemeinde, wir freuen uns



hey Krötchen! 
Keine Sorge, bist echt nicht die Einzige, die später kommt. Werde auch ne Stunde später kommen.
Und Günni, Uwe wird nicht kommen. Die Hoffnung kannst Du direkt aufgeben. Aber bringe mal ein Foto von Ihm mit. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal über eine mtb-news Sterbeanzeige gedanken machen 

Und Leute, wenn ich nur einmal irgendwas über meinen Bruder gefragt werde, dann gibt es ärger. Bei jeder Tour werde ich gefagt, was mit Ihm los ist.
Das :kotz::kotz::kotz: mich langsam sowas von an. Ruft Ihn an oder macht sonst was. Aber laßt mich mit dem Thema in ruhe!

Bis Freitag!


----------



## Conbey (23. Juli 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hey Krötchen!
> Keine Sorge, bist echt nicht die Einzige, die später kommt. Werde auch ne Stunde später kommen.
> Und Günni, Uwe wird nicht kommen. Die Hoffnung kannst Du direkt aufgeben. Aber bringe mal ein Foto von Ihm mit. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal über eine mtb-news Sterbeanzeige gedanken machen
> 
> ...



Ach Thomas...was ich da noch fragen wollte...was macht eigentlich dein Bruder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Juli 2008)

Für Freitag abend sind Gewitter angesagt


----------



## Pepin (23. Juli 2008)

isch kumm och is ja gleich um et eck

da brauch ich kein fahrrad


----------



## RennKröte (24. Juli 2008)

Na dann ist ja gut 

Ne ne, man macht keine Sterbeanzeigen, das ist total unmoralisch  Thomas, Thomas....aber anrufen kann ihn wirklich jeder einfach mal das stimmt 

Soooooooooo dann mal bis morgen allerseits


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Juli 2008)

Hmm... wäre von Ines aus auch nur ein gemütlicher Fussmarsch, dummerweise komme ich erst kurz vor Beginn der Geisterstunde von der Arbeit. Werde Ihr aber mal den Hinweis geben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hmm... wäre von Ines aus auch nur ein gemütlicher Fussmarsch, dummerweise komme ich *erst kurz vor Beginn der Geisterstunde von der Arbeit*. Werde Ihr aber mal den Hinweis geben.



Also ich komme Freitag morgen aus der Nachtschicht  Also bis morgen


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hmm... wäre von Ines aus auch nur ein gemütlicher Fussmarsch, dummerweise komme ich erst kurz vor Beginn der Geisterstunde von der Arbeit. Werde Ihr aber mal den Hinweis geben.


Ja, gut... das ist bitter und ein herber Verlust für uns...
Aber was hält den Ines ab??? Ich hoffe nichts!


----------



## Pepin (25. Juli 2008)

leider ist mir wieder was dazwischen gekommen aber vieleicht schaffe ich es ja  noch.


----------



## sun909 (25. Juli 2008)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin kurz nach sieben dann wohl da, muß vorher noch sehen, dass ich was zu Essen kriege 

Haben wir eigentlich einen Tisch draußen? Wäre bei dem Wetter ja schön, lt. wetter.de bleibt es sonnig und trocken!  

bis nachher!
Carsten


----------



## Campari79 (25. Juli 2008)

Stimmt...

Ein Tisch draußen wäre ne Wucht ........... 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juli 2008)

Carsten,warum vorher was essen?????
Wenn du es ausnahmsweise mal kurz nach sieben schaffst kannst du gerne mit uns zusammen was essen 
Selten,aber soll ja vorkommen


----------



## Redking (25. Juli 2008)

Könnt ihr Euch abschmiken haben extra einen Tisch für Frank im Nichtracherbereich geordert!
Davor führt eine Straße entlang nachher beschwert sich wer wegen dem Feinstaub!
Bis gleich. 

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (25. Juli 2008)

werde es wohl doch schaffen also bis gleich


----------



## Redking (25. Juli 2008)

Zum Glück kommen welche später.
Sonst hätte ich jetzt keinen Platz mehr!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (25. Juli 2008)

im notfall nehme ich die die zuviel sind mit zu mir auf die terrasse die ist ja gleich neben an


----------



## Pepin (25. Juli 2008)

so bin auch schon wieder zurück
so wie es ausschaute war es ein voller erfolg.

war schön viele nette mtbler zu treffen

nette gespräche

also bis morgen im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2008)

Auch ich bin Dank Klausis Beschreibung nach 50 km wieder daheim. Schön war es wieder....so viele nette Leute und wieder nicht mit allen gesprochen.
In der Rheinaue war Feuerwerk, das habe ich mir noch angeschaut.Toller Abschluss des Tages.


----------



## Campari79 (25. Juli 2008)

Schöner Abend, nette Leute in toller Umgebung.

Gerne wieder. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2008)

Also ich fand es auch super . Wieder viele neue Gesichter , schöne Wege erzählt bekommen und dies und das erfahren  . Schöner Laden und lecker Essen hmmm. 

P.S. Wer ist eigentlich dieser UWE nachdem alle fragen


----------



## Redking (26. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also ich fand es auch super . Wieder viele neue Gesichter , schöne Wege erzählt bekommen und dies und das erfahren  . Schöner Laden und lecker Essen hmmm.
> 
> P.S. Wer ist eigentlich dieser UWE nachdem alle fragen



Hier musst du diese Frage stellen!

Wer hat einen _Mr. Tom Giant Burger mit Cheese_ gegessen und konnte sich nicht mehr erinnern bei der Bezahlung ob Käse auf seinem Burger war.
Lass mal deine Geschmacksknospen checken. 
Wenn du es sowieso nicht schmeckst dann kannst du den Käse weglassen.


Ich weiss nicht ob wir schon mal mehr gewesen sind.


Cheetah
Kalinka
~TOM~
Merlin
Kettenfresser
Conbey
und Frau
KiBa
Campari79
Günni69
Izual
Ni©ki
sun909
born 2bike wild
Daywalker74
Rote Laterne
Balu.
und Nicole
RennKröte
Giom
blitzfitz
Pepin
geosch
Racegirl
Konfuzius
Solanum
grüner Frosch
und Frau
sibby08 

Redking
Bis 25 waren alle angemeldet oder angekündigt. Die unerwarteten fanden aber auch noch ein kleines Plätzchen.

Und die 30. hat keine Freunde!

Mir hat es auch gefallen und Danke an Alle.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Conbey (26. Juli 2008)

Ein wirklich gelungener Abend!! 
Vor allem das unser Klaus das mit dem Wetter so toll hinbekommen hat!! 

Allerdings stehen meines Wissens noch zwei Fragen aus...oder waren wir da vielleicht schon weg...

*WER *richtet *WO *den nächsten Stammtisch aus??

Schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> *WER *richtet *WO *den nächsten Stammtisch aus??
> 
> Schöne Grüße,
> 
> Markus



Normalerweise immer der der sooo blöde Fragen stellt.....ODER


----------



## Redking (27. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Normalerweise immer der der sooo blöde Fragen stellt.....ODER



Nö er darf erst wenn "Der der nicht nach Uwe gefragt werden will" , keinen Biergarten in Alfter hat.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juli 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Nö er darf erst wenn "Der der nicht nach Uwe gefragt werden will" , keinen Biergarten in Alfter hat.
> Grüße
> Klaus



Der Stammtisch in Alfter wird nicht stattfinden. Bin am letzten Freitag im August unterwegs Richtung Schweiz.

Ein Anderer muß übernehmen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2008)

Und nu Klaus???


----------



## Balu. (29. Juli 2008)

Nun gibt´s die einmalige Chance das der den Stammtisch ausrichtet der als erster "hier" schreit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. Juli 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Nun gibt´s die einmalige Chance das der den Stammtisch ausrichtet der als erster "hier" schreit !



Och ich kenn da ein Lokal das gut sein soll!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## RennKröte (29. Juli 2008)

Und wie wäre es jetzt mal mit Mongole in Wipperfürth, bevor ich hier dann gar nicht mehr bin  Ihr wisst ja nämlich gar nicht wo die Kröte lebt....  Hier ist auch kein Nest...


----------



## Redking (29. Juli 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es jetzt mal mit Mongole in Wipperfürth, bevor ich hier dann gar nicht mehr bin  Ihr wisst ja nämlich gar nicht wo die Kröte lebt....  Hier ist auch kein Nest...



Gut dann hast du jetzt den Schwarzen Peter und darfst einladen.

Hoffe ich kann am Freitag den *29.August 2008*. 
Weiss jetzt nicht ob ich Freitags oder Samstags bei Freunden eingeladen bin.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Conbey (30. Juli 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hoffe ich kann am Freitag den *29.August 2008*.
> Weiss jetzt nicht ob ich Freitags oder Samstags bei Freunden eingeladen bin.
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Du und bei FREUNDEN eingeladen?? Das geht doch gar nicht...Du hast doch gar keine Freunde!!!


----------



## RennKröte (1. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Gut dann hast du jetzt den Schwarzen Peter und darfst einladen.
> 
> Hoffe ich kann am Freitag den *29.August 2008*.
> Weiss jetzt nicht ob ich Freitags oder Samstags bei Freunden eingeladen bin.
> ...




Wat soll dat dann Du Pappnase  Mir scheint da eher Du hast keine Lust auf die Fahrt ins Heimatland der Kröten.... 

Du kannst ja gar nicht von Freunden eingeladen werden, weil Du hast ja keine...nämlich.... Und überhaupt geht ´n Stammtisch ohne Backguide absolut mal gar nicht....

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, wer würde denn überhaupt die Anreise in Kauf nehmen???? Weil wenn nur wenige kommen, dann ist ja doof ....weil wegen der Gemeinschaft und so....


----------



## Kalinka (1. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hoffe ich kann am Freitag den *29.August 2008*.
> Weiss jetzt nicht ob ich Freitags oder Samstags bei Freunden eingeladen bin.
> Grüße
> Klaus


Du bist am Fr 22.08.08 bei Freunden eingeladen, oder hast du noch mehr???
Ach, und Sa 27.09.2008...kommt noch offiziell


----------



## Kalinka (1. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wat soll dat dann Du Pappnase  Mir scheint da eher Du hast keine Lust auf die Fahrt ins Heimatland der Kröten....
> 
> Du kannst ja gar nicht von Freunden eingeladen werden, weil Du hast ja keine...nämlich.... Und überhaupt geht ´n Stammtisch ohne Backguide absolut mal gar nicht....
> 
> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, wer würde denn überhaupt die Anreise in Kauf nehmen???? Weil wenn nur wenige kommen, dann ist ja doof ....weil wegen der Gemeinschaft und so....



*Wer nimmt mich gegen Bares mit von Bonn????*
Hab keine Lust auf zu Fahren!!!


----------



## Redking (1. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wat soll dat dann Du Pappnase  Mir scheint da eher Du hast keine Lust auf die Fahrt ins Heimatland der Kröten....
> 
> Du kannst ja gar nicht von Freunden eingeladen werden, weil Du hast ja keine...nämlich.... Und überhaupt geht ´n Stammtisch ohne Backguide absolut mal gar nicht....
> 
> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, wer würde denn überhaupt die Anreise in Kauf nehmen???? Weil wenn nur wenige kommen, dann ist ja doof ....weil wegen der Gemeinschaft und so....



Terminkonflikt nennt Mann das!
Essen für lau so viel ich kann oder bezahlen???? Für was werde ich mich wohl dann entscheiden!
Morgen sehe ich den Freund, da frag ich mal nach ob er Freitags oder Samstag feiert!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (1. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du bist am Fr 22.08.08 bei Freunden eingeladen, oder hast du noch mehr???
> Ach, und Sa 27.09.2008...kommt noch offiziell



Jo hab ich die wohnen aber nicht im Internet!

Morgen Geburtstagsparty. Am 9.Party. Am 16 Party, am 22 Hochoffizielle Feier, Und am letzten Wochenend Party oder Stammtisch.(oder beides???)

27.9 *grübel*  

Wenn es mit dem Stammtisch klappt hätte ich noch 3 Plätze ab Troisdorf frei.
Auf dem Rückweg müsstest du bloß mit ins Panthon kommen!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (3. August 2008)

So nun ist es Amtlich, ich kann am 29.August nicht.
Euch viel Spaß wo auch immer der Stammtisch diesmal stattfindet.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. August 2008)

Hallo Klaus,

gestern auf der Tour wurde mir der nächste Stammtisch aufgetagen.

Daher versuche ich für den 29.08 einen Tisch auf dem Heimatblick oder noch besser die Waldschänke an der B56 zwischen Bonn und Buschhoven an der Schmalen Allee 1, zu reservieren. Bei Punkte sind mit dem Radel leicht aus Bonn anzusteuern, Parkplätze sind aber auch genug vorhanden.

Die Waldschänke ist mein Favorit, je nach Wetter man kann gut draussen und drinnen sitzen

http://www.buschhoven-info.de/ausflugsziele/walschaenke.htm

Termin wird veröffentlicht.

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## RennKröte (12. August 2008)

Find ich ist eine gute Idee dass Du das jetzt übernimmst , denn irgendwie hab ich meinen Franzmann gestern noch gefragt ob es überhaupt Sinn macht wenn der Stammtisch in Wipperfürth ist wo ich ja eigentlich schon in Bonn bin....naja und die Frage eben wer denn überhaupt kommen würde...

Viele liebe Grüße an alle 
Krötchen


----------



## Kalinka (13. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Find ich ist eine gute Idee dass Du das jetzt übernimmst , denn irgendwie hab ich meinen Franzmann gestern noch gefragt ob es überhaupt Sinn macht wenn der Stammtisch in Wipperfürth ist wo ich ja eigentlich schon in Bonn bin....naja und die Frage eben wer denn überhaupt kommen würde...
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße an alle
> Krötchen



Ich wäre gekommen, aber so ist es schon einfacher!
So, dann verstärkst Du also bald die Frauen-Fraktion hier vor Ort?!?
Beim Grillen gestern wurde eine regelmäßige Frauenrunde angemahnt
Und Giom hat ja Ausnahmegenehmigung


----------



## Giom (13. August 2008)

stimmt 



Kalinka schrieb:


> ...
> auch von mir alles Liebe und eine* Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilnamegenehmigung*,
> wenn Du Dich mal wieder bei uns ausruhen möchtest


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. August 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> gestern auf der Tour wurde mir der nächste Stammtisch aufgetagen.
> 
> ...



Cool, das Du das übernimmst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. August 2008)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem _"Nach-Stammtisch-Treffen" _am Samstag dem 30., nach dem regulären Stammtisch, auf dem Siegburger Stadtfest? Man könnte sich z.B. um 20:30 vor dem Stadtmuseum am unteren Marktplatz auf ein Bierchen verabreden . Natürlich ließe sich auf dieser XXL Veranstaltung auch ein verschobener Stammtisch organisieren ...


----------



## ChaosRaven (25. August 2008)

Das ließe sich fußläufig für mich auch spontan durchführen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. August 2008)

Vielleicht haben wir ja etwas Glück mit dem Wetter und können sogar noch draußen sitzen?

Bitte bis Mittwoch anmelden, wollte die Teilnehmerzahl durchgeben. Aber ein paar Nachmeldungen dürften kein Problem sein

Viele Grüße.

Boris.


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. August 2008)

Soo,

habe jetzt mal reserviert. Hoffe noch auf gutes Wetter, dann können wir draussen sitzen

Bei Anreise mit dem Rad bitte die Lampe nicht vergessen


----------



## 2dangerbiker (29. August 2008)

ich komme gegen 8 Uhr.


----------



## Kalinka (9. September 2008)

*September-Stammtisch*


----------



## Merlin (10. September 2008)

Ja prima...ist ja direkt um die Ecke!


----------



## Kalinka (23. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *September-Stammtisch*



*Tisch für 15 im Nichtraucher reserviert!*


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tisch für 15 im Nichtraucher reserviert!


Aktuell sind schon *17* angemeldet, könnte also am Freitag eine kleine Kuschelveranstaltung werden


----------



## sibby08 (24. September 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Aktuell sind schon *17* angemeldet, könnte also am Freitag eine kleine Kuschelveranstaltung werden


 
*18!*
Wenns kuschelig wird, komme ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *18!*
> Wenns kuschelig wird, komme ich auch


Gekuschelt wir zu Hause, lieber Udo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...Aber damit Du ungefährdet teilnehmen kannst, beantrage ich heute Verlängerung der Tafel !


----------



## Prophet07 (25. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gekuschelt wir zu Hause............



Na Du bist ja hart................


----------



## sibby08 (25. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gekuschelt wir zu Hause, lieber Udo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nicht damit angefangen! Ich wollte ja auch nur sehen wie so eine Kuschelveranstaltung abläuft.
Natürlich kuschel ich zu Hause .


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Na Du bist ja hart................


Was mich beim Kuscheln beim Stammtisch stört, erkläre ich Dir mal in Ruhe...
Wieso bist DU eigentlich nicht angemeldet...wegen Kuschelverbot?


----------



## Prophet07 (25. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Was mich beim Kuscheln beim Stammtisch stört, erkläre ich Dir mal in Ruhe...
> Wieso bist DU eigentlich nicht angemeldet...wegen Kuschelverbot?



Kuschelverbot........ da fällt mir spontan nur eine ein, die das stören würde. Aber die würde mir das niemals verbieten, höchstens durch lautes bellen stören.

Womit wir dann auch bei der Antwort auf Deine Frage sind:
Ich mußte mich für einen Abend entscheiden entscheiden 

So, und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wann Du die Ruhe findest mir Punkt 1 zu erklären.

LG
Dieter


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. September 2008)

hey, frl kalinka, frag doch mal im Bahnhöfchen nach, ob die ne kuschelecke einrichten könnten.  

bis morgen


----------



## monsterchen (25. September 2008)

Alles, was unter´m Tisch stattfindet interessiert mich nicht.

Bis morgen

Thomas


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Kuschelverbot........ da fällt mir spontan nur eine ein, die das stören würde. Aber die würde mir das niemals verbieten, höchstens durch lautes bellen stören.


Ja, ich erinnere mich, aber vielleicht hatte sie nur was gegen Doppelbesetztung



Prophet07 schrieb:


> Womit wir dann auch bei der Antwort auf Deine Frage sind:
> Ich mußte mich für einen Abend entscheiden entscheiden


Na gut, dann buche ich doch lieber Samstag! Schade hatte schon auf mitternächtliche Musliriegelrevanche gehofft.



Prophet07 schrieb:


> So, und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wann Du die Ruhe findest mir Punkt 1 zu erklären.


Ich auch! 
Sonntag beim Blitzfitz bist Du ja nicht angemeldet!
Und Samstag hatte ich nicht vor Ruhe zu finden...


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hey, frl kalinka, frag doch mal im Bahnhöfchen nach, ob die ne kuschelecke einrichten könnten.



Und das von Dir...aber wenn Du unbedingt möchtest...wen hattest Du Dir denn als Gegenpart vorgestellt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (25. September 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hey, frl kalinka, frag doch mal im Bahnhöfchen nach, ob die ne kuschelecke einrichten könnten.
> 
> bis morgen


*Ja, mach das!*

Ich bring auch meinen Kuschel mit.


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Ja, mach das!*
> Ich bring auch meinen Kuschel mit.


Ja, da kann ich ja noch nicht mal was gegen sagen...mit Deinem Dir angetrauten Kuschel ist das legitim.
Aber in Ermagelung eines eigenen Kuschels für mich...KUSCHELVERBOT!
Habt Ihr denn kein Zuhause? Oder eben, nach der Monstermethode...unterm Tisch.
Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit : "Man muss auch jönne können"...bin da etwas überstrapaziert.
Also wird es kuschelfreies Technikgeschwafel geben, kuschelfreie Reiseberichte (nicht zu detailiert!) und kuschelfreie Tourenplanungen (nur Einzelzimmer), lecker Essen...


----------



## sibby08 (25. September 2008)

Ich sehe schon, morgen wird das nix mit Technik Fachsimpeln.

*MTB Stammtisch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis - Heute wird gekuschelt!*

Schade, dabei wollte ich doch mal erfahren was aus Cheetahs Bike geworden ist...  was ist der Trend bei der Beleuchtung für 2008/2009... und und und ...


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, da kann ich ja noch nicht mal was gegen sagen...mit Deinem Dir angetrauten Kuschel ist das legitim.
> Aber in Ermagelung eines eigenen Kuschels für mich...KUSCHELVERBOT!
> Habt Ihr denn kein Zuhause? Oder eben, nach der Monstermethode...unterm Tisch.
> Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit : "Man muss auch jönne können"...bin da etwas überstrapaziert.
> Also wird es kuschelfreies Technikgeschwafel geben, kuschelfreie Reiseberichte (nicht zu detailiert!) und kuschelfreie Tourenplanungen (nur Einzelzimmer), lecker Essen...



 Gottseidank - ein Machtwort von der Stammtisch-Guidöse!

Ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich mich abmelde und zu Hause in meine Decke kuschel....


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, morgen wird das nix mit Technik Fachsimpeln.
> ...Schade, dabei wollte ich doch mal erfahren was aus Cheetahs Bike geworden ist...  was ist der Trend bei der Beleuchtung für 2008/2009... und und und ...


*Doch guggst Du hier:* 


Kalinka schrieb:


> Also wird es kuschelfreies Technikgeschwafel geben, kuschelfreie Reiseberichte (nicht zu detailiert!) und kuschelfreie Tourenplanungen (nur Einzelzimmer), lecker Essen...


(und lass die Finger von unserer Farbe, Udo...die gehört dem SpaßFrauenTeam)


----------



## Giom (25. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, da kann ich ja noch nicht mal was gegen sagen...mit Deinem Dir angetrauten Kuschel ist das legitim.
> Aber in Ermagelung eines eigenen Kuschels für mich...KUSCHELVERBOT!
> Habt Ihr denn kein Zuhause? Oder eben, nach der Monstermethode...unterm Tisch.
> Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit : "Man muss auch jönne können"...bin da etwas überstrapaziert.
> Also wird es kuschelfreies Technikgeschwafel geben, kuschelfreie Reiseberichte (nicht zu detailiert!) und kuschelfreie Tourenplanungen (nur Einzelzimmer), lecker Essen...


 
Bin ich im falschen Forum? Mir hat keiner gesagt, daß ich mich vor einigen Monaten von IBC hätte abmelden sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Bin ich im falschen Forum? Mir hat keiner gesagt, daß ich mich vor einigen Monaten von IBC hätte abmelden sollen


Aber nicht doch...ab und zu fährst Du ja auch Rad... munkelt man und frau


----------



## RennKröte (25. September 2008)

Also ich kuschel ja wann und wo ich will, und das mit meinem importierten Lieblingskuschel... !!!

Wenn das irgendwem nicht passt, dann schlage ich einen Alternativ Stammtisch vor den ich dann "Selbshilfegruppe für radelnde Singles" taufe, Moderation übernehme ich dann auch, kostenfrei versteht sich...

Mal im Ernst...sind wir hier im Kindergarten oder was??? Was hier wer für innerpsychische Probleme mit Trennungen und Liebelein hat gehört wohl kaum hierhin...??? 

Ich interessiere mich ja prinzipiell immer für das Wohl der Menschen, aber nicht um die Konsequenz dass andere sich dadurch eingeschränkt fühlen, und diese Einschränkung anderer Menschen ist ja nun durchaus beobachtbar... (geht mich eigentlich gar nix an...und will ich auch nicht ständig mit rein gezogen werden)

Das Thema ist jetzt seit 6 Monaten immer wieder und wieder öffentlich unter allen Beteiligungen ausgetragen worden, reicht doch mal oder?!

Ich mag da nicht immer drüber philosophieren und diskutieren und dran erinnert werden, es ist wie es ist und es gibt Menschen denen geht es noch viel viel schlechter...

Ich glaub ich bleib Freitag zu Hause, oder lade die Mannschaft zu uns ein....mach lecker Essen für alle, ich glaub das kann ich ganz gut...  man man man....  Wo simmer hier eigentlich 

Sooooo dann....
Kröte


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Also ich kuschel ja wann und wo ich will, und das mit meinem importierten Lieblingskuschel... !!!
> Kröte


Das ist sehr schön.



RennKröte schrieb:


> Wenn das irgendwem nicht passt, dann schlage ich einen Alternativ Stammtisch vor den ich dann "Selbshilfegruppe für radelnde Singles" taufe, Moderation übernehme ich dann auch, kostenfrei versteht sich...
> Mal im Ernst...sind wir hier im Kindergarten oder was??? Was hier wer für innerpsychische Probleme mit Trennungen und Liebelein hat gehört wohl kaum hierhin...???


Kann, sein daß ich da etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen bin...war ein Selbstläufer. Vom selber auf den Arm nehmen..und nur so war es gemeint... zum Sarkassmus scheintes nicht weit. Ich werde überlegen, da vorsichtiger zu sein!


RennKröte schrieb:


> Das Thema ist jetzt seit 6 Monaten immer wieder und wieder öffentlich unter allen Beteiligungen ausgetragen worden, reicht doch mal oder?!


Also, ich habe öffentlich im Forum mal gerade 3 absichtlich sarkastische Bemerkungen (einschließlich heute) gemacht in 6 Monaten. Das finde ich nicht öffentlich.
Das ich viel Rad fahre öffentlich und zum Stammtisch gehe öffentlich... das finde ich eigentlich ganz ok! Das werde ich auch weiterhin so tun, denn ich habe Zeit dafür, viel Spaß daran...auf wen solle ich Rücksicht nehmen?


RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bleib Freitag zu Hause, oder lade die Mannschaft zu uns ein....mach lecker Essen für alle, ich glaub das kann ich ganz gut...  man man man....  Wo simmer hier eigentlich


Das fände ich sehr schade. 
Da wir eigentlich Rad fahren wollen, danke ich Dir für Deine ehrlichen, teilweise nachvollziebare Worte... ich werde meine Wortwahl in Zukunft besser überdenken.
Wenn frau nicht mehr über sich selber lachen darf, Kröte, worüber dann?
Ich bin ja froh drüber wieder lachen zu können!


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. September 2008)

morgen gibt es den 
MTB Kuscheltisch Rhein Sieg!
wird die beste kuschlerin/kuschler eigentlich ausgezeichnet??
werd auf keinen fall mitkuscheln. keinen bedarf
@krötchen

was sind den das für worte???? ist doch ein tolles thema. sorgt immer für gesprächsstoff

bis morgen


----------



## Prophet07 (25. September 2008)

Also meine Mama hat immer gesagt:

Wenn Du nichts nettes zu sagen hast, kannst Du auch gerne den Mund halten.

Wer mag kann sich den Schuh jetzt gerne anziehen.

LG
Dieter


----------



## Delgado (25. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Also meine Mama hat immer gesagt:
> 
> Wenn Du nichts nettes zu sagen hast, kannst Du auch gerne den Mund halten.
> 
> ...




Deine Mama ist eine kluge Frau; Und das ist nur nett gemeint


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Also meine Mama hat immer gesagt:
> Wenn Du nichts nettes zu sagen hast, kannst Du auch gerne den Mund halten.
> Wer mag kann sich den Schuh jetzt gerne anziehen.
> LG
> Dieter


Ich nur übern größen Zeh.
Und Kröte sagt was sie denkt...das kann nicht verkehrt sein...also auch nur übern großen Zeh, vermute ich!


----------



## Giom (25. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Also meine Mama hat immer gesagt:
> 
> Wenn Du nichts nettes zu sagen hast, kannst Du auch gerne den Mund halten.
> 
> ...


 
sie wußte anscheinend schon wem Sie das sagt


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. September 2008)

Ohman da hab ich ja was losgetreten.  Ich wollte eigentlich nur auf die recht knapp bemessene Tischreservierung aufmerksam machen...


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ohman da hab ich ja was losgetreten.  Ich wollte eigentlich nur auf die recht knapp bemessene Tischreservierung aufmerksam machen...


Jepp, aber Du hast noch Welpenschutz

Ich arbeite daran...ich mach mal 25 Leute dann ist noch Spiel da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (25. September 2008)

Na was heißt denn hier was los getreteten  Wenn wir uns nicht alle  hätten, dann wären ja gar nicht immer so viele dabei 

@Kalinka: Ich weiß ja schon wie das alles abgelaufen ist und wie es für Dich ausgesehen haben muss und so...und Du weißt ja auch dass es mir gar nicht egal ist wenn es Dir oder anderen nicht so gut geht und was ich da damals zu gesagt habe. Das man dazu neigt z.T. auch öffentlich sarkastisch zu werden ist ja auch dem ein oder anderen zu eigen und auch nachvollziehbar und jedem selbst überlassen.
Nur mag ich sowas eben nicht gerne leiden, weil ich die anderen beiden ja auch sehr gern habe und auch gern mal wieder mit dabei hätte 
(Nein Kalinka da bist Du nicht schuldig, das machen sie ja selbst )

Ich hab halt öfter die besseren Erfahrungen damit gemacht manche Dinge eben so hinzunehmen wie sie sind (ändern kann man meist ja eh nicht so viel wenn es nicht nur um einen selbst geht) um dann selbst einen Abschluss für mich finden zu können. Was hat man denn davon sowas immer mitzuschleppen, ich für mich mag doch nicht immer wieder von den traurigen Dingen in meinem Leben begleitet werden, weil das blockiert mich ja dann irgendwie ständig in der Gegenwart glücklich zu sein... Oder??? 

Naja, ist auch nicht so doll einfach wie es sich liest, klappt aber schon, finde ich 

@daywalker: Hach es ist ja jeder anders...ich kann mich damit nicht so ganz so gut identifizieren. Situationen zu veralbern und Gesprächsstoff schaffen....hhhmmmm...da find ich anderes viel viel schöner...aber Dich und die Lache ist eigentlich immer prima, nur da geht´s um die Person, nicht um den Inhalt...

@prophet irgendwas: Wer bist Du denn überhaupt...?!

@delgado: Hach Liebelein wie schön dass es Dich noch gibt und ich weiter stets und ständig Deine volle Aufmerksamkeit im Forum genieße, gehen wir doch bald mal wieder nen Kaffee trinken  

Grüßlies und bis morgen 
Krötchen


----------



## sun909 (25. September 2008)

Kinners, 
für manche Dinge ist eine PN oder ein Telefonat der einfachere Weg...

Denke, hier im Forum bzw. ohne Gestik und Mimik kriegt man schnell was in den falschen Hals 

Und ob gekuschelt wird oder nicht, viel Spaß auf dem Stammtisch!

grüße
sun909


----------



## DieKatze (25. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Und Kröte sagt was sie denkt...



Was für ein Widerspruch


----------



## Merlin (26. September 2008)

> morgen gibt es den MTB Kuscheltisch Rhein Sieg!




Leute, macht keine Scherze, vier Tage vor der Hochzeit...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. September 2008)

Wir werden bissel später kommen, wollen uns zuvor noch die Klangwellen 2008 in Bonn anschauen.


----------



## Redking (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm gibt es diesen Monat denn am 31.10 um 19Uhr irgendwo einen Stammtisch????????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oder alle  auf Halloween! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (29. Oktober 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hmm gibt es diesen Monat denn am 31.10 um 19Uhr irgendwo einen Stammtisch????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Oktober 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hmm gibt es diesen Monat denn am 31.10 um 19Uhr irgendwo einen Stammtisch????????


 
Hier. Oder lieber, auf die Schnelle, Rheinbach-Pommesbude o. ä. ...?


----------



## Spooky (29. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs hiermit:

http://www.badhonnefcity.de/html/martini_markt.html


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBody (29. Oktober 2008)

Ups


----------



## Kalinka (29. Oktober 2008)

MiMaMeise wollte was in Endenich suchen...hat er wohl vergessen?!


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Eifelwolf,


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hier. Oder lieber, auf die Schnelle, Rheinbach-Pommesbude o. ä. ...?


es stimmt der findet am 31. statt.
Gruß aus Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> MiMaMeise wollte was in Endenich suchen...hat er wohl vergessen?!


Hatte das immer vor mich hergeschoben bis ich selbst keine Zeit mehr hatte  Bei mir wirds wohl erst im neuen Jahr was


----------



## Merlin (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte mit Frank schon drüber gesprochen...wir dachten, dass viele Leute Halloweentechnisch was machen und daher keine Zeit haben. Daher wollte ich für November erst wieder was ausschreiben.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Oktober 2008)

Marcos Vorschlag werden wir, wahrscheinlich am Wochenende, auch mal in Betracht ziehen.

Wie wäre es denn nochmal mit dem Spicher Poco Loco?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punktemonster (30. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es denn nochmal mit dem Spicher Poco Loco?

Das Poco Loco wäre cool. Aber mal ne andre Frage: wer von euch ist denn noch ohne Team oder unschlüssig, ob er einem beitreten soll??


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Oktober 2008)

Punktemonster schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn nochmal mit dem Spicher Poco Loco?
> 
> Das Poco Loco wäre cool. Aber mal ne andre Frage: wer von euch ist denn noch ohne Team oder unschlüssig, ob er einem beitreten soll??



Mal was anderes!

Für Hausrenovierung gibt es auch täglich 2 Punkte

moveo ergo sum:
"Ich renoviere (mich), also bin ich."


----------



## Punktemonster (30. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mal was anderes!
> 
> Für Hausrenovierung gibt es auch täglich 2 Punkte
> 
> ...




 wer renoviert?


----------



## RennKröte (30. Oktober 2008)

Punktemonster schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn nochmal mit dem Spicher Poco Loco?
> 
> Das Poco Loco wäre cool. Aber mal ne andre Frage: wer von euch ist denn noch ohne Team oder unschlüssig, ob er einem beitreten soll??



Naja also ich irgendwie...hab ich letztes Jahr auch nicht gehabt und jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das Sinn macht weil ich kaum fahren kann derzeit...


----------



## Punktemonster (30. Oktober 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Naja also ich irgendwie...hab ich letztes Jahr auch nicht gehabt und jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das Sinn macht weil ich kaum fahren kann derzeit...



Also, der hat euch alle auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt. Das Poco Loco ist ne Event-Kneipe in Troisdorf-Spich.  Und ich renovier kein Haus  ich bin mir unschlüssig, ob ich ein Team gründe, oder einem beitrete ...


----------



## Punktemonster (30. Oktober 2008)

weiß ich nicht ob das Sinn macht weil ich kaum fahren kann derzeit...[/QUOTE]


bist du verletzt?


----------



## RennKröte (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja ja...schon gesehen und Beitrag geändert, monsterchen hatte mal das gleiche Benutzerbild und ich hatte gedacht im Zuge des WP habe er seinen Namen geändert....

Hääääääääää den Rest des Postings versteh ich nicht, naja....ich bin als Kröte ja auch einer der niederen Lebensformen....und muss nicht denken können...

Nöööööööööö am Ende meines Studiums (5,5 Prüfungen im Januar und 1 im Dezember) mit wenig Zeit, weil ich ja auch noch arbeite....


----------



## Punktemonster (30. Oktober 2008)

Hääääääääää den Rest des Postings versteh ich nicht, naja....ich bin als Kröte ja auch einer der niederen Lebensformen....und muss nicht denken können...

Nöööööööööö am Ende meines Studiums (5,5 Prüfungen im Januar und 1 im Dezember) mit wenig Zeit, weil ich ja auch noch arbeite....[/QUOTE]

Okidoki, das geht natürlich vor. Sorry, das ich nicht der bin, für den du mich gehalten hast. Der lateinische Spruch im Profil ist net so wichtig. Nehm ich womöglich wieder raus


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Oktober 2008)

Punktemonster schrieb:


> wer renoviert?



ups - leichte Verwechslung!


----------



## RennKröte (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bewege mich also bin ich... müsste das heißen 

Schon gut alles verstanden jetzt, die Form wie Du Textpassagen zitierst hatte mcih ein wenig irritiert und was beim Stammtischfred aufeinmal der WP zu tun hat....
Egal...alles wieder gut jetzt bei meinem Verständnisproblem!!!

Du wolltest nur sagen dass das Poco Loco eine coole Idee ist....

Ja ja Artgenosse in grün, Du bist schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Oktober 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich bewege mich also bin ich... müsste das heißen
> 
> Schon gut alles verstanden jetzt, die Form wie Du Textpassagen zitierst hatte mcih ein wenig irritiert und was beim Stammtischfred aufeinmal der WP zu tun hat....
> Egal...alles wieder gut jetzt bei meinem Verständnisproblem!!!
> ...



Alles wird guuut 

Ich sach nur: Radfahren befreit (wenn es denn geht)


----------



## Kalinka (30. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sach nur: Radfahren befreit (wenn es denn geht)


Stimmt!


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2008)

Als Alternative zum November-Stammtisch schlage ich die TT Weihnachtsfeier vor:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7439


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. November 2008)

Gute Idee von Tom 

Wie wäre im Dezember denn ein vorgezogener vorweihnachtlicher Weihnachtsstammtisch, anstatt den kurz vor Jahresende? Ein glühweinlastiger Weihnachtsmarkt Besuch, z.B. Bonn, könnte auch eine Möglichkeit sein?!


----------



## Redking (7. November 2008)

Bevor wieder nicht stattfindet 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Lieben heißt riskieren, dass die Liebe nicht erwidert wird. Hoffen heißt Enttäuschung riskieren.Trotzdem muss man Risiken eingehen, denn das größte Risiko im Leben ist, nichts zu riskieren. Der Mensch, der nichts riskiert, tut nichts, sieht nichts, hat nichts und ist nichts. Er kann nicht lernen, fühlen, sich verändern, wachsen, lieben und leben



Kalenderblattsprüche werden traditionell überbewertet!


----------



## Merlin (13. Januar 2009)

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es gibt mal wieder einen Stammtisch:


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7754



Los, los, anmelden!


----------



## supasini (13. Januar 2009)

es ist nicht zu glauben - aber da habe ich endlich Freitags nicht mehr Chorprobe und da bin ich genau an diesem Fr. noch auf Skifahrt... vielleicht das nächste Mal?! Viel Spaß euch


----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es gibt mal wieder einen Stammtisch:
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7754
> ...



Du hast es ja nicht anders gewollt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (29. Januar 2009)

Wie schön,dass wird ja eine illustere Truppe!
Allerdings gibt der Name der Lokalität Aufschluß über das (quasi) Pflichtgetränk!
Bis morgen dann!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Tazz (29. Januar 2009)

.............. ob ich mir besser ein ,zwei Kölsch  mit bringen sollte 

Bis morgen


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Januar 2009)

Als ob das eine Verbesserung darstellen würde


----------



## Tazz (29. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Als ob das eine Verbesserung darstellen würde





*Auf jedenfall* 


​


----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Als ob das eine Verbesserung darstellen würde



Bist du nicht ein Imi


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Januar 2009)

Jup, aus diesem Grund weiß ich ja auch was geschmackvoller ist  Außerdem, dit mit dem imi globt mir doch eh keener mehr nach 3 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Jup, aus diesem Grund weiß ich ja auch was geschmackvoller ist  Außerdem, dit mit dem imi globt mir doch eh keener mehr nach 3 Jahren



Doch Aussagen wie die obige, outen dich immer wieder als Imi.

Anderes Thema, müßtet ihr Kottenförster nicht auf dem Rad sitzen und Punkte machen? Da war doch was zu Anfang des WP.


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Januar 2009)

Waren heute schon im Wald. Krankheitsbedingt sieht es jedoch tatsächlich nicht sooooooooo gut aus bei uns. Aber das was wir im Winter nicht fahren, sparen wir uns für den Sommer auf.


----------



## Merlin (30. Januar 2009)

> Du hast es ja nicht anders gewollt!




Na das scheint tatsächlich heiter zu werden heute abend! Falls ich mit dem Kopf auf die Tischplatte knallen sollte, macht mich bitte wieder wach...leide gerade unter akutem Schlafmangel (also für einen Studenten ).


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> leide gerade unter akutem Schlafmangel (also für einen Studenten ).



Wie, keine Vorlesungen zur Zeit?


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Januar 2009)

Ola Kollegas,

wünsche Euch viel Spaß und laßt es Euch schmecken

Bis demnächst.

Boris


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2009)

Kommt der Uwe denn in dem nette Hemdchen, das wir ihm besorgt haben?


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Kommt der Uwe denn in dem nette Hemdchen, das wir ihm besorgt haben?



Gute Idee

Ist zur Zeit zwar gerade im Besitz des anderen Wißkirchen....aber Einer von uns kommt bestimmt in dem Outfit. Obwohl ich zugeben muß, bei mir sitzt es ein wenig spack....meinem Bruder passt es besser...


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2009)

Tag,
komme wie immer etwas später, krieg ja eh nix zu Essen und trinke dafür mehr 

Bis nachher dann!


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2009)

Kinners Kinners,
an eurer Ausdauer in der Kneipe müssen wir noch arbeiten... 

Und wer aus der Kaffee-trinkenden Fraktion hat vergessen, seinen Milchkaffee zu Zahlen?

Die" Köbes" war ja ganz fertig mit der Welt, nächstes Mal Bestellen wir ein Fässchen, dann müssen wir nicht um Getränke betteln 

Schönes WE!


----------



## joscho (31. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt aber mal nachrechnen;
1 x Tomatensuppe 4,10
1 x Alkfr. Weizen 4,00
2 x Milchkaffee 4,60
= 12,70
Bezahlt 13 -> Ich war's nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (31. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn der Abend relativ früh zu Ende war, schön war´s!
Es wird gemunkelt, dass wir beim nächsten Stammtisch kegeln, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.Mensch sollte ja für alternative Sportarten offen sein.


----------



## ChaosRaven (31. Januar 2009)

Aber von der Rolle aus!
Gibt einmal Fahrrad- und einmal Alternative-Sportarten-Punkte fürn WP.


----------



## Cheetah (31. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Abend relativ früh zu Ende war, schön war´s!
> Es wird gemunkelt, dass wir beim nächsten Stammtisch kegeln, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.Mensch sollte ja für alternative Sportarten offen sein.


Ne ne,
es geht wieder in ein Brauhaus.


----------



## ultra2 (31. Januar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> Und wer aus der Kaffee-trinkenden Fraktion hat vergessen, seinen Milchkaffee zu Zahlen?
> ...



Ich hätte ja gerne einen genommen, wenn die freundliche Bedienung nicht vier (gefühlt sieben) Anläufe allein für mein Weizen gebraucht hätte.


----------



## Tazz (31. Januar 2009)

Ja ja .....da hab ich doch mal wieder viele nette Leute gestern auf dem Stammtisch wieder getroffen 



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Abend relativ früh zu Ende war, schön war´s!
> Es wird gemunkelt, dass wir beim nächsten Stammtisch kegeln, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.Mensch sollte ja für alternative Sportarten offen sein.



Ja Barbara  schön wars gestern  ,aber wegen Platzmangel in eurer Ecke leider wenig Gespräche 



sun909 schrieb:


> Und wer aus der Kaffee-trinkenden Fraktion hat vergessen, seinen Milchkaffee zu Zahlen?
> 
> Die" Köbes" war ja ganz fertig mit der Welt, nächstes Mal Bestellen wir ein Fässchen, dann müssen wir nicht um Getränke betteln
> 
> Schönes WE!



Die Gertänke .... na ja ........ und die zwei Milchkaffee´s hab auch ich vollständig bezahlt  ........  ob dem(r) Köbes  da ein Fehler unterlaufen sein könnte 



sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners Kinners,
> an eurer Ausdauer in der Kneipe müssen wir noch arbeiten...



Meinst Du die nächste Lokalität hat dann Kölsch ? 

Liebe grüße
Renate


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2009)

Liebe Tazz!
Wenn es deiner Heilung und deinem Stehvermögen hilfreich ist, bringe ich dir persönlich das Kölsch an den Tisch 

Aber wir haben gestimmt nicht wieder so ein Pech mit unserer Köbine...

Mit dem MK hat sie sich dann wohl verrechnet. Mmh, muss ich wieder einen Monat hungern, um das wieder reinzubringen 

Grüße

P.S. nein, wir haben ihn durch vier geteilt


----------



## Tazz (1. Februar 2009)

Na dann hoffe ich das ich beim nächsten mal Topfit bin  

Liebe Grüße
Tazz

P.S.: gut das ihr noch zu viert wart ......


----------



## RennKröte (2. Februar 2009)

Och jehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, dann war da tatsächlich mal Team III auffen Stammtisch und ich kriegs nicht mit

Sowas aber auch...

Aber ich hoffe doch dass Ihr häufiger mal kommen werdet; oder?!

Also wenn nicht dann....   

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## Tazz (7. Februar 2009)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Och jehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, dann war da tatsächlich mal Team III auffen Stammtisch und ich kriegs nicht mit
> 
> Sowas aber auch...
> 
> ...



Mir scheint als würde ich momentan nicht so richtig hier zu sein 

Du kleine Kröte wehe Du kommst mit  an 

Sorry, habe auch Deinen Eintrag eben erst gelesen ......



Freue mich auf den ein oder anderen Stammtisch 

Gruß Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (8. Februar 2009)

Hiho,

sollte das Brauhaus noch diskuttierbar sein, bringe ich als Location für den nächsten Stammtisch einfach mal den Mexikaner in Bad Honnef mit dem unaussprechlichen Namen 'Ayuntamiento' ins Spiel.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Merlin (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Marco, schreib doch mal Frank ne PM, der wollte den nächsten Stammtisch machen. Aber das Jahr ist noch lang und wir könnten z.B. im März den Mexikaner besuchen, wäre mal was neues...


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Februar 2009)

Mexikaner, sehr gute Idee!
Dann gibt´s statt Bönnsch den ein oder anderen Tequila( natürlich Braunen)


----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ist es das letzte WE im Februar (nach Karneval) ?

Meinst du, du verträgst dann wieder Alkohol  ???

Bin da leider im tiefsten Osten und kann nicht kommen, schade...

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Spooky (9. Februar 2009)

Ne, wenn Frank da schon was geplant hat ist ja gut. 

Wir können den Mexikaner ja für März vormerken.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist es das letzte WE im Februar (nach Karneval) ?
> 
> Meinst du, du verträgst dann wieder Alkohol  ???
> ...



...Training ist alles!Gilt beim Fahrradfahren wie beimsau...
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist es das letzte WE im Februar (nach Karneval) ?
> Meinst du, du verträgst dann wieder Alkohol  ???
> Bin da leider im tiefsten Osten und kann nicht kommen, schade...
> ...


Wieso leider, nimm einfach Dein Bike mit und pusche die Pensionsschläfer in die TOP 180, auch da gibt es gute Bikereviere und auch Stammtische.


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2009)

hm,
in Greifswald gibt es glaub ich keine Berge  

Außerdem bin ich zum Arbeiten da und das verträgt sich von den Zeiten her nicht, fürchte ich  Mal abgesehen von den schlappen 7h Fahrzeit, einziger Lichtblick ist die Tempolimit-freie A20.

Und das mit den Top180 wird im Zusammenhang mit den zu erwartenden Ausfällen an Karneval schwierig  ...

Tanzen und Kölsch trinken gehört glaub ich nicht zu den Alternativsportarten...

schöne grüße!


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...einziger Lichtblick ist die Tempolimit-freie A20.



Aber doch nur wenn du mit dem Rad dort fährst.

Oder hast du ein neues ...äh....Auto?


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber doch nur wenn du mit dem Rad dort fährst.
> 
> Oder hast du ein neues ...äh....Auto?



Hey,
Heckantrieb, Heckmotor und Turbo 

Ne, den Smart tausche ich an dem WE gegen irgend etwas größeres aus und das hat dann hoffentlich einen Tacho mit 200+ km/h.

Tanken zahle ich nicht selber, und diese Autobahn ist einfach göttlich, kaum Verkehr und ca. 150km freie Bahn 

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Heckantrieb, Heckmotor und Turbo



Sowas wie ein Hamster mit Blähungen?



sun909 schrieb:


> ....Tanken zahle ich nicht selber, und diese Autobahn ist einfach göttlich, kaum Verkehr und ca. 150km freie Bahn
> 
> grüße



Nun denn viel Spass, und wie sagte die Oma immer: "...fahr vorsichtig und verlier das Geld nicht!"


----------



## joscho (10. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ne, den Smart tausche ich an dem WE gegen irgend etwas größeres aus und das hat dann hoffentlich einen Tacho mit 200+ km/h.
> 
> Tanken zahle ich nicht selber, und diese Autobahn ist einfach göttlich, kaum Verkehr und ca. 150km freie Bahn



Als die noch sehr frisch war bin ich die gefahren. Nachdem ca. 50 km lang kein Auto auf meiner oder der Gegenspur zu sehen war, fragte ich mich doch, ob die überhaupt schon freigegeben ist  Ein etwas seltsames Gefühl.
Ein anderes mal machte bei plötzlich auftretendem Regen ein BMW, der mich zuvor bei ca. 220km/h zügig überholte den Abflug - zumindest sah ich ihn später neben der Piste parken Wenigstens damals neigte die Bahn zu Aquaplaning. Also, fahr vorsichtig - und hab Spaß dabei.


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2009)

Hi,
danke für die Warnung mit dem Aquaplaning!

Als die gaaanz frisch war, hat man da lange Zeit gar kein Auto gesehen, und auch keine Tankstelle... War nachher im Schnee eine unangenehme Erfahrung, weil, was wäre wenn??? 

Mittlerweile fahren auch ein paar Autos drauf, war letztes Jahr in Rügen und mußte zwischendrin ein paar Mal bremsen, weil doch glatt ein Auto im Weg war... 

Trotzdem eine meiner Lieblingsautobahnen, ohne Schäden, ein roter Belag, den man nicht so oft sieht und die Küste als Ziel vor Augen. Schade, dass Rügen etc. von hier aus so weit weg ist... 

grüße


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2009)

...hochhol..

Der Termin wurde eingetragen, also anmelden, marsch marsch 

Wer zu spät kommt, kriegt wie immer nix 

Grüße


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Februar 2009)

off topic:

Hi Cartsen,

heute bin ich mit meinem Kleinen auch über die Bahn gefahren, hatte im 5ten Gang 7.100 Touren auf dem Drehzahlmesser. Leider waren es keine 150km freie Bahn, sondern höchstens mal 5 Minuten. Naja, Du kennst das ja

Grüße


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2009)

Also bei diesen vielen netten  Leuten bleibt mir einfach nichts anders übrig wie mich auch anzumelden 

Bleibt die Frage: Wo in aller Welt ist _Heisterbacherdingsbum_s  

... finde ich natürlich heraus und ich weiß natürlich auch ungefähr wo ich suchen muss ... 

Bis Freitag

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerSven (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in der Gegend und würde mich gern Eurem Stammtisch anschließen um hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte kennen zu lernen.

Wann findet Euer Stammtisch denn wo statt?

Würde mich über eine kurze "Einladung" freuen... ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## Merlin (25. Februar 2009)

Stammtisch: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7905


----------



## DerSven (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Merlin, 
Danke für die Info.

Dumme Frage: Gehts von da aus mit dem Rad weiter, oder gehts an den Tresen?

Ich hoffe, das liest noch jemand, bevor es los geht...

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## Montana (27. Februar 2009)

DerSven schrieb:


> Hi Merlin,
> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Dumme Frage: Gehts von da aus mit dem Rad weiter, oder gehts an den Tresen?
> ...



Hallo Sven,

*kein* radeln ... nur  und und 

Gruß Guido


----------



## DerSven (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Guido,

Danke. Das klingt sehr verlockend


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2009)

Danke schön für die nette Gesellschaft gestern Abend 

Mir hat's mal wieder prima gefallen, die Speisen waren trotz der einen oder anderen Wartezeit sehr lecker und sehr preiswert. Der Grillteller war ja z.B. eher  eine Grillplatte  aber die sehr geduldigen gestandenen Kerle haben sie ja auch nahezu restlos verputzt 

Durch meine zentrale Position konnte ich leider natürlich nicht mit jedem reden, aber mir reicht es auch aus zu wissen das ihr alle da wart. 

Für einen der nächsten Termine biete ich gerne mal wieder eine Location in meiner alten oder neuen Heimat an. 

Gruß _Guido_

P.S. Sieglinde Sonntag 11:00 Uhr sieht für mich durch Terminverschiebung gar nicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## Kalinka (19. März 2009)

Weil es so schön war, am 27.03.09 steht wieder ein Stammtisch an, oder?
Haben wir schon eine Lokation?
Wie wäre es mal wieder mit Chinesisch in Königswinter, oder Thailändisch in Plittersdorf(sehr lecker)?


----------



## Cheetah (19. März 2009)

Wer jetzt zuerst "*hier!*" schreit hat die Ehre des Ausrichtens


----------



## Merlin (20. März 2009)

Beide Vorschläge finde ich gut, Karin. Mach doch einfach was fest und stell den Termin ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. März 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Beide Vorschläge finde ich gut, Karin. Mach doch einfach was fest und stell den Termin ein...



Mach ich!


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8052

Bin dabei, danke Karin!


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2009)

tja,
ich muß leider wieder absagen, bin beim Umzug verplant und das dauert-fürchte ich- länger... 

Wenn ich dazustoße, dann spontan und spät (also fast wie immer  ).

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2009)

Tisch ist bestellt...erstmal für 12 Personen.
Wer sich bis Freitag Mittag anmeldet, bekommt einen Sitzplatz, da ich dann die tatsächliche Zahl bestätigen werde.


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tisch ist bestellt...erstmal für 12 Personen.
> Wer sich bis Freitag Mittag anmeldet, bekommt einen Sitzplatz, da ich dann die tatsächliche Zahl bestätigen werde.



Angemeldet !

 Bin seit Sonntag erkältet - falls ich mich am Freitag noch so fühle wie jetzt, melde ich mich bei Dir.

Hoffentlich bin ich bis Sonntag wieder fit


----------



## Prophet07 (25. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Angemeldet !
> 
> Bin seit Sonntag erkältet......



Gute Besserung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerSven (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin diesmal leider nicht mit dabei, bin in meiner alten Heimat.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und freue mich aufs nächste Mal...

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. März 2009)

tach zusammen!

werde leider auch net kommen. mein arbeitgeber hat was dagegen. wünsche euch allen viel spaß!

gruß thomas


----------



## Merlin (20. April 2009)

Moin moin,

wer richtet eigentlich den April Stammtisch aus? Wäre schön, wenn das nicht immer die zwei oder drei gleichen Nasen machen müssten...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. April 2009)

Es bestünde die Möglichkeit, am Freitag in der Sieglinde (Hennef) einzukehren. Aber ... meckert nicht wenn da keine Sitzplätze mehr frei sind. Freitag abend bei 22°  Tagestemperatur und feinstem Wetter -  ich gehe mal von absolut regem Andrang aus! Biergarten halt!  Wenn jemand meint, eine sicherere Alternative zu kennen, soll er sich damit nicht zurück halten .


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2009)

Reservierung möglich?

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2009)

Ich würde auch versuchen anzurufen und einen Tisch für ca. 15 Personen zu reservieren.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. April 2009)

Zum LMB Eintrag


----------



## DerSven (22. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, richtig gesehen, mich gibts auch noch... 
Kann am Stammtisch leider mal wieder nicht teilnehmen da ich im im nächsten Monat endlich meinen Hausstand nach Köln hole. Und deshalb muss ich leider zum Packen in die alte Heimat.

Lasst es euch also gut gehen und bis spätestens zum nächsten Stammtisch,

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## Kalinka (24. April 2009)

Schöne Idee bei dem Wetter an der Sieglinde!
Ich werde an der Nordsee an Euch denken!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Stammtischler,

mag irgendwer das Event für diesen Monat organisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (15. Mai 2009)

Wollten Daniel und Helge nicht mal ne Kegelbahn klarmachen?
Na Jungs, wie schaut´s denn aus?


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Mai 2009)

Sry hab aktuell kaum Zeit. Ist aber nicht vergessen, versprochen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Sry hab aktuell kaum Zeit. Ist aber nicht vergessen, versprochen.



Genau - Prüfung geht vor. Du kannst ja Ende Juni machen, dann haben wir noch einen Grund zum anstoßen...



So - dann mach ich mal den nächsten   http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8395


----------



## Izual (15. Mai 2009)

Interessante Location für einen Stammtisch... aber bin da bei


----------



## Merlin (16. Mai 2009)

Sehr löblich, Lissy! Bin schon eingetragen...


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sehr löblich, Lissy! Bin schon eingetragen...


Jepp!


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2009)

...kann leider nicht, Pfingstwochenende 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...kann leider nicht, Pfingstwochenende
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Oh man, stimmt!Das hab ich ja total verpeilt, da wollt ich doch nach 
Berlin!


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juni 2009)

Wie schaut es eigentlich nächste Woche mit ´nem Stammtisch aus?
Wie wär´s denn mit der Strandbar in Oberkassel bei schönem Wetter?
Grüße Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (18. Juni 2009)

Von mir aus


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee


----------



## Merlin (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin nächste Woche leider nicht da, aber Strandbar klingt verlockend...


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juni 2009)

Dann machen wir das doch mal fest.
Da keine Reservierung möglich, denke ich jedenfalls, kommt der kommt
und wer nicht verpasst sicher was!
Stelle es mal ins LMB.
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juni 2009)

Hier der Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8594


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2009)

Na, was ist denn hier los...wo sind denn all die Stammtischler???


Alle in Urlaub???

Keiner Lust auf Strandbar???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi,
Lust schon...muss aber zu meiner Mum am Freitag für Garten und Co...

Und dann wieder nach Bonn zurück,dafür ist die Sause dann meist zu früh zu Ende für meinen Geschmack 

Sehn uns ja Samstag oder zum TT-Sommerfest  !

Schönen Gruss
sun909


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. August 2009)

Der Stammtisch, verd***t, ich glaube wir haben den Stammtisch vergangenen Monat vergessen! Oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen? 


Wenn ja, wie wäre es dann, wenn wir das am kommenden Freitag nachholen mit einem weiteren gemütlichen Grillevent, oder in irgendeinem Biergarten? Ich finde, das Wetter sollten wir ausnutzen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Der Stammtisch, verd***t, ich glaube wir haben den Stammtisch vergangenen Monat vergessen! Oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?
> 
> 
> Wenn ja, wie wäre es dann, wenn wir das am kommenden Freitag nachholen mit einem weiteren gemütlichen Grillevent, oder in irgendeinem Biergarten? Ich finde, das Wetter sollten wir ausnutzen!



Habe Spätschicht , würde wenn nachkommen wenn ich um 22:00 Uhr noch was bekomme


----------



## Redfraggle (6. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Der Stammtisch, verd***t, ich glaube wir haben den Stammtisch vergangenen Monat vergessen! Oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?
> 
> 
> Wenn ja, wie wäre es dann, wenn wir das am kommenden Freitag nachholen mit einem weiteren gemütlichen Grillevent, oder in irgendeinem Biergarten? Ich finde, das Wetter sollten wir ausnutzen!



Gute Idee, aber der müßte wohl später starten, da ne ganze Menge 
auf´s Rad wollen und daher auf Touren unterwegs sind.
Aber man sollte schon zusammenkommen!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2009)

Freitag ginge bei mir auch, ich wäre für Biergarten...


----------



## Cheetah (6. August 2009)

Wie wÃ¤râs mit der Sieglinde?


----------



## Kalinka (6. August 2009)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Sieglinde?


Gute Idee, feines Wetterchen für die Sieglinde!


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2009)

Fehlt nur noch ein Freiwilliger, der anruft, reserviert und einen Termin einträgt...


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2009)

Wie wäre es denn den Stammtisch mal Samstags zu machen, dann könnte ich auch kommen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2009)

Hey Micha, möglich ist alles! An mir solls nicht liegen. Bisher wurden nur Vorschläge gemacht, aber nichts fakt, daher ... wer zuerst kommt, der malt auch zuerst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. August 2009)

Hm,
ich könnte leider an beiden Tagen nicht. 

Für morgen ist das Wetter ja nicht sooo pralle angesagt, insofern solltet ihr das mit Sieglinde vielleicht noch einmal überdenken....

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn den Stammtisch mal Samstags zu machen, dann könnte ich auch kommen.



Leider gibt es keinen Tag an dem alle können!
Samstags muß Thomas ja eigentlich arbeiten, also trifft wohl das zu, was 
Andreas greschrieben hat!
Eigentlich war ja auch eher ein Grillen angedacht, aber wer die Orga übernimmt, bestimmt!( Oh das reimt sich und was sich reimt ist immer gut!)


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keinen Tag an dem alle können!
> Samstags muß Thomas ja eigentlich arbeiten, also trifft wohl das zu, was
> Andreas greschrieben hat!
> Eigentlich war ja auch eher ein Grillen angedacht, aber wer die Orga übernimmt, bestimmt!( Oh das reimt sich und was sich reimt ist immer gut!)



Es war auch nicht als Kritik sondern nur als Anregung gedacht. Thomas muß doch Freitags auch arbeiten oder? Aber ist ok, werde dann auch mal was posten für einen Stammtisch vielleicht kann ich ja auch noch einmal in unseren Garten und wir könnten dort grillen. 

Du weißt doch kommt Rat, kommt Tat, kommt Attentat.


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Es war auch nicht als Kritik sondern nur als Anregung gedacht.
> Du weißt doch kommt Rat, kommt Tat, kommt Attentat.



Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefaßt!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf entspanntes RR´deln am Rhein heute abend, sofern es nicht gewittert?


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf entspanntes RR´deln am Rhein heute abend, sofern es nicht gewittert?



ich ich ich ich!


----------



## joscho (7. August 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ich ich ich ich!



Na, Du hast es aber nötig


----------



## Redfraggle (13. August 2009)

Wie schaut´s Leute?!
Samstag/ Freitag spontanes Grillen in der Rheinaue als Stammtischersatz ( letzte Woche hat ja nicht geklappt)?
Bitte um Feedback!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2009)

Hallo Schönwetterfahrerin 

Samstag ist Rheinauenflohmarkt, also zumindest die "richtige" Seite fällt dafür aus 

Bin abends schon verplant, wird leider nix bei mir... Merlin dito. 

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s Leute?!
> Samstag/ Freitag spontanes Grillen in der Rheinaue als Stammtischersatz ( letzte Woche hat ja nicht geklappt)?
> Bitte um Feedback!
> Lg. Barbara



Kommt drauf an wer bei meiner Tour mit fährt und wann wir den Ritter Roland wieder verlassen. Man könnte das natürlich auch als Stammtisch nehmen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. August 2009)

Da hier schon so einiges zu Samstag gepostet wird ... hat einer eine Idee für eine Samstags Ganztagestour? Möglicherweise würden wir uns nach der Tour dem Stammtisch/Treffen/Grillen oder was auch immer noch anschließen. Wetter soll Samstag ja spitze werden (bis jetzt)!


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2009)

hm,
die Tour an der Ahr von Wolfgang wird zu heftig für euch sein; langsam sind die Jungs nicht unterwegs 

GPS vorhanden wg. nachfahren einer Tour?

grüße
sun909


----------



## wollschwein (13. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> die Tour an der Ahr von Wolfgang wird zu heftig für euch sein; langsam sind die Jungs nicht unterwegs
> 
> GPS vorhanden wg. nachfahren einer Tour?
> ...



GPS ist vorhanden 
freue mich immer über neue routen zum fahren


----------



## RennKröte (13. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s Leute?!
> Samstag/ Freitag spontanes Grillen in der Rheinaue als Stammtischersatz ( letzte Woche hat ja nicht geklappt)?
> Bitte um Feedback!
> Lg. Barbara




Huhu 

Also wir können Freitag nicht. 
Samstag nur ich nicht, weil ich Spätdienst habe  Naja, aber wenn dann da eh Flohmarkt ist, dann ist ja nicht so günstig...

Wie wäre es mit Sonntag??? So ab 18/19h???? 

LG 
Kröte


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> die Tour an der Ahr von Wolfgang wird zu heftig für euch sein; langsam sind die Jungs nicht unterwegs
> 
> GPS vorhanden wg. nachfahren einer Tour?
> ...



Ja richtig. Sieghtseeing Tempo ist angesagt mit schönen Örtichkeiten wo man auch mal ein Stündchen verweilen kann. Navi ist auch dabei. Liserpfad steht zur engeren Wahl, bin mir nur nicht sicher wegen dem Wochenende und dem Besucherandrang (wenn vorhanden).

Bzgl. dem Stammtisch. Wie schon jemand schrieb, alle kriegt man nie unter einen Hut. Aber die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit es den meißten recht zu machen liegt wohl bei Freitag oder Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. August 2009)

Stammtisch: 
Entweder stellt es jemand ein und dann ist der Termin halt da oder es wird nix werden 

Wem es wichtig genug ist, der wird sich danach richten und die anderen haben halt Pech gehabt, oder?

grüße
sun909

@Andreas: Schreib mal den Konfuse an, der hat einiges an Tracks und war vor kurzem mit seinem Team da.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Mir wäre Samstag oder Sonntag recht. Oder noch besser an beiden Tagen. Muß sich jetzt nur noch geeinigt werden wo es stattfinden soll.
Mein Vorschlag steht noch immer auf dem Rolandsbogen. Bei schönem Wetter ist das ein Traum dort oben.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. August 2009)

Mensch Michaaaa, dann trag es doch ein!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Habe ich, habe eine Tour reingesetzt und anschließend auf dem Rolandsbogen. Kann aber auch noch einmal den Stammtisch posten.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Nun gut Andreas dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl, er ist drin

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail?t=8939


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Mensch Michaaaa, dann trag es doch ein!!!



Dann trag dich jetzt auch eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## RennKröte (19. August 2009)

N`Abend zusammen 

Der Franzi und ich waren nach dem radeln im Rheingarten was futtern und trinken.

Schööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööön oh wie schööööööööööööööööön  fand die Kröte, so dass sie gleich mal dachte dass wäre ja was für einen unserer Stammtische.

Fix mal gefragt wie das so ist bei denen und jetzt so:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8982

Ich selbst kann zwar erst ab 21.30h weil ich Spätdienst hab.... aber ich glaub allen andern macht das nicht viel...
Weil dann kann man sich ja besser unterhalten, wenn keiner immer dazwischen quatscht....

Grüßlies 

Krötchen


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2009)

Hallo Krötchen,

gute Idee, da waren wir auch noch nicht. 

Ich selbst komme am Freitag von einem Meeting zurück, weis also noch nicht genau, ob und wann ich da aufschlagen kann. Werde mir aber Mühe geben, dass es klappt!


----------



## RennKröte (20. August 2009)

Tja ja, wenn man auf der Suche nach ner Polterlocation ist 
Da kommen paar Sachen die richtig nett, aber nicht bezahlbar sind, dafür kann man sie dann anderweitig nutzen...

Grüßlies 
Kröte


----------



## RennKröte (23. August 2009)

Huhu

Da ruf ich da heute Morgen im Rheingarten an und muss mir anhören dass er am 28.08. vermietet ist.....

Sowas aber auch 

Sie sagten sie könnten uns draußen unterbringen, aber wetter.com sagt derzeit 60% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Da hab ich keine Lust zu...

Ergo: Erst was neues suchen, dann LMB ändern!!!

*Deshalb gibt´s ne neue Location für Freitag:
*

*Café Spitz
*
Sterntorbrücke 10
53111 Bonn-Zentrum
(Nähe Stadthaus/neben dem bönnsch)

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (28. August 2009)

Für die, die mal vergessen hatten... hier geht's zur Anmeldung


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. August 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> Für die, die mal vergessen hatten... hier geht's zur Anmeldung



moin!

schaffe das heute abend nicht. habe noch einiges zu. morgen gehts dann für 2 wochen in die alpen juhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuu

viel spaß heute abend.

gruß thomas


----------



## Tazz (28. August 2009)

Liebes Krötchen 

Vielen dank für die extra Einladung  aber leider kann ich heute Abend nicht , da ich Kindwochenende habe 

Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß, Alkohol und gutes Essen für heute Abend 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. August 2009)

Tja und ich muß arbeiten, Glück des selbständigen Bäcker. Hoffe ihr habt alle viel Spass.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Merlin (12. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie siehts aus, hat jemand Lust den September Stammtisch auszurichten?

Sonst würde ich was rauskramen, wäre aber dann wohl nochmal in Bonn. Oder mal wieder Siegburg?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. September 2009)

Wir empfehlen das *hier* für Siegburg. Essen bis man rauskugelt, und das wirklich gut bei unglaublicher Vielfalt und Auswahl. Auf der Höhe des stättischen Schwimmbades und direkt neben Hakvoort BMW auf der Zeitstraße.


----------



## Merlin (13. September 2009)

Das klingt schonmal nicht schlecht, mal sehen. Chinesisch hatten wir auch länger nicht mehr.


----------



## sun909 (2. Oktober 2009)

So,
wie schaut es denn aus? Der September ist ausgefallen?

Schlage vor, den am 09.10. nachzuholen. 

Ort: Bonn oder Köln

Meinungen? Interesse?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Kalinka (2. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ort: Bonn oder Köln
> Meinungen? Interesse?


Interesse ja! Bonn bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. Oktober 2009)

Nachholen würde ich ihn nicht unbedingt, aber Ende Oktober ist wieder einer fällig...


----------



## TriggerLH (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kennen werdet Ihr mich wohl eher nicht. Bin erst 2 mal mitgefahren, da ich am WE immer arbeiten muss. 
Aber ich bin immer fleißig am lesen und würde gerne mal zu einem Stammtisch dazustoßen. Wenn der nächste erst Ende Oktober stattfindet, wäre ich dabei.
Da im Herbst/Winter die Arbeit am WE nachlässt, werde ich Euch hoffentlich auch mal persönlich (nicht nur durch lesen) kennenlernen und öfters mit Euch fahren. 

Beste Grüße

Lars


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Oktober 2009)

TriggerLH schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennen werdet Ihr mich wohl eher nicht. Bin erst 2 mal mitgefahren, da ich am WE immer arbeiten muss.
> Aber ich bin immer fleißig am lesen und würde gerne mal zu einem Stammtisch dazustoßen. Wenn der nächste erst Ende Oktober stattfindet, wäre ich dabei.
> ...



Ich kenne Dich !


----------



## TriggerLH (3. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, wir fuhren zusammen mit Ines, Andreas, Michael und seinem kleinen unter Deiner Führung im KoFo (ein SOnntag an dem ich mal konnte, leider auch der einzige bisher!).
Aber wie bereits angedroht, werde ich in der nächsten Zeit gerne öfters mal mitfahren .

Grüße, Lars


----------



## sun909 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok,
der 09.10. ist damit dann tot 

Hieße, der nächste Stammtisch wäre am 30.10.09

Halloween, falls es noch jemand feiert, ist am 31.10., sollte also nicht kollidieren...

Fehlt nur noch einer, des es ausschreibt!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok,
> der 09.10. ist damit dann tot
> 
> Hieße, der nächste Stammtisch wäre am 30.10.09
> ...



Ja dann mach mal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (6. Oktober 2009)

Hier!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9266


----------



## sun909 (6. Oktober 2009)

Fein!

Komme zwar wie immer nicht pünktlich, aber bin da 

grüße
sun909


----------



## TriggerLH (7. Oktober 2009)

Hhm, am 30.10. betreibe ich ein andere Art des Trailsurfens, nämlich mit dem Jeep auf der Offroadstrecke am Nürburgring. 
Weiß noch nicht genau wie lange das geht. Daher melde ich mich nicht fix über den LMB an, aber schonmal locker hiermit. Sozusagen als Nachzügler.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand da, dessen Handynummer ich bereits habe (Micha?, Andreas?) dann würde ich auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig nochmal durchrufen!

Beste Grüße,
Lars


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

TriggerLH schrieb:


> Hhm, am 30.10. betreibe ich ein andere Art des Trailsurfens, nämlich mit dem Jeep auf der Offroadstrecke am Nürburgring.
> Weiß noch nicht genau wie lange das geht. Daher melde ich mich nicht fix über den LMB an, aber schonmal locker hiermit. Sozusagen als Nachzügler.
> Vielleicht ist ja jemand da, dessen Handynummer ich bereits habe (Micha?, Andreas?) dann würde ich auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig nochmal durchrufen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars, da ich zu den Leuten gehöre die Freitagabend immer arbeiten bin ich leider nicht da. wünsche aber allen viel Spass.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Oktober 2009)

Sorry Lars, werde den Freitag Abend auch arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Oktober 2009)

TriggerLH schrieb:


> Hhm, am 30.10. betreibe ich ein andere Art des Trailsurfens, nämlich mit dem Jeep auf der Offroadstrecke am Nürburgring.
> Weiß noch nicht genau wie lange das geht. Daher melde ich mich nicht fix über den LMB an, aber schonmal locker hiermit. Sozusagen als Nachzügler.
> Vielleicht ist ja jemand da, dessen Handynummer ich bereits habe (Micha?, Andreas?) dann würde ich auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig nochmal durchrufen!
> 
> ...



Schick mir mal Deine Handynummer per PM.
Ich bin ja schon angemeldet.
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Oktober 2009)

Oh frau, langsam verliere ich den Überblick!
Soviele Geburtstage im Oktober, da habe ich doch glatt übersehen,
daß der 30. schon verplant war.
Sorry, aber ich mußte mich leider wieder abmelden.
Euch viel Spaß und bis zum nächstemal!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## TriggerLH (17. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Oh frau, langsam verliere ich den Überblick!
> Soviele Geburtstage im Oktober, da habe ich doch glatt übersehen,
> daß der 30. schon verplant war.
> Sorry, aber ich mußte mich leider wieder abmelden.
> ...



Hi Barbara, sorry ich war länger schon nicht mehr online daher hatte ich dir noch keine pn geschickt. Aber jetzt kommst du ja gar nicht. Na dann sehen wir uns vielleicht ja bald auf dem Rad!
Gruß, Lars


----------



## sun909 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
bin leider auch raus, da wir an dem WE Besuch aus England bekommen, der bespaßt werden will 

Vielleicht komme ich auf ein Bierchen vorbei, sieht aber eher schlecht aus, sorry!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Spooky (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Alternative zum Stammtisch im Dezember:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9358


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey, bin auch raus!
Bin Di bis Fr auf Fortbildung in Darmstadt und werde am Freitag Abend deshalb lieber privatisieren.
Außerdem ist das ja ein MTB-Stammtisch...ich hatte mal ein MTB...früher...ich glaube es steht noch mit dem Alpen-X-Staub bedeckt im Keller...unbenutzt.


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2009)

So, einmal mehr nähert sich das Monatsende und damit der Termin für den Stammtisch. Dieses mal werden Carsten und ich was anbieten, es geht nach Hennef auf den Weihnachtsmarkt. Treffpunkt dort müssten wir ausmachen, ich peile 19 Uhr an. Wer Lust hat, kann schon eine Stunde früher in Bonn mit dem Rad starten, dann sind auch ein paar Glühwein drin. 

Alles weitere hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9544


Ich hoffe, es finden sich ein paar Leutchen zusammen....


----------



## sun909 (25. November 2009)

Wow,
wo sind denn all die Stammtischler hin?

Die Hennefer Ecke scheint ganz im Winterschlaf versunken zu sein, oder wo sind Sonja, Frank, Renate, Jens, Ines und Konsorten verblieben... 

Nun denn, Wetter für Freitag Abend ist trocken angesagt, wir fahren dann halt mit einer kleinen Gruppe 

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2009)

Hm,
lahmer Haufen hier, in den guten alten Zeiten haben die Leute wenigstens noch gepostet, dass sie nicht kommen...

Trinken wir halt ein oder zwei mehr, Bätsch 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> lahmer Haufen hier, in den guten alten Zeiten haben die Leute wenigstens noch gepostet, dass sie nicht kommen...
> 
> Trinken wir halt ein oder zwei mehr, Bätsch
> ...



Freitags ist aber auch immer sowas von ungünstig.


----------



## Handlampe (26. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> lahmer Haufen hier, in den guten alten Zeiten haben die Leute wenigstens noch gepostet, dass sie nicht kommen...
> 
> Trinken wir halt ein oder zwei mehr, Bätsch
> ...




...bin leider auch wieder raus. Werde wohl in Berlin einen Glühwein auf euch trinken.


----------



## Redfraggle (26. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> lahmer Haufen hier, in den guten alten Zeiten haben die Leute wenigstens noch gepostet, dass sie nicht kommen...
> 
> Trinken wir halt ein oder zwei mehr, Bätsch
> ...



Glaub mir, uns wäre es so was von lieber morgen Rad zu fahren und Glühwein zu trinken,
aber manche Dinge lassen sich einfach nicht verschieben.
Wollte es nicht nach fauler Ausrede klingen lassen, daher kein posting.
Euch ganz viel Spaß
bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wow,
> wo sind denn all die Stammtischler hin?...


 
Ab Freitagnachmittag: Taunus, Feldberg rocken. Sonst wäre ich ja gerne mitgekommen. Na ja, das neue Lämpchen hat eh Lieferverzug .


----------



## soka70 (26. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wow,
> wo sind denn all die Stammtischler hin?
> 
> Die Hennefer Ecke scheint ganz im Winterschlaf versunken zu sein, oder wo sind Sonja, Frank, Renate, Jens, Ines und Konsorten verblieben...



Hallo, hier bin ich!!!!  

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen Abend kann, melde mich, falls ich in Hennef bin! 

P.S. so ganz im Winterschlaf versunken sind wir Hennefer nicht, schau mal unter WP:TendenziellBergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (26. November 2009)

Ich hoffe noch darauf 



			
				merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter: Bei schlechtem Wetter fahren wir nicht, dann findet der Stammtisch kurzfristig woanders statt. Entscheidung spätestens Freitag mittag!


----------



## Merlin (27. November 2009)

> Glaub mir, uns wäre es so was von lieber morgen Rad zu fahren und Glühwein zu trinken,
> aber manche Dinge lassen sich einfach nicht verschieben.


Barbara, das hast du ja zuletzt schon angedeutet. Du brauchst dich sicherlich nicht zu entschuldigen (und jetzt verstehe ich auch Uwe's Abmeldung).



> Ich hoffe noch darauf



Marco, alter Faulpelz. Setzt dich aufs Rad und komm mit!


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier bin ich!!!!
> 
> Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen Abend kann, melde mich, falls ich in Hennef bin!
> 
> P.S. so ganz im Winterschlaf versunken sind wir Hennefer nicht, schau mal unter WP:TendenziellBergab



Hi Sonja,
na ja, alles Indoor, Spinning und so ein Gedöns 

Welche Bude hat den besten Glühwein? Du hast doch äh Kontakte in der Richtung oder den ein oder anderen die letzten Jahre getestet 

schönen gruß, meld dich via mobil, wenn du heute abend dort bist, ok?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. November 2009)

Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit ...


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2010)

Ola Gemeinde 

Wassen hier los  ????
Nix mehr????? 

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Februar 2010)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ola Gemeinde
> 
> Wassen hier los  ????
> Nix mehr?????
> ...



Alle im WP- Fieber!
Frau könnte ja spontan für nächsten Freitag ´nen Stammtisch klarmachen.
Wie sieht denn das Interesse aus?!
In der Bonner Südstadt gibt´s ein paar nette Lokale!
Grüße Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, den Stammtisch nochmal zu beleben. Allerdings war das Interesse Ende letzten Jahres mehr als dürftig, trotz ausgeschriebener Termine. 

Daher erstmal die Frage, wer überhaupt wieder Interesse an einem Stammtisch hätte?


----------



## GreyWolf (21. Februar 2010)

stammtisch gerne, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr in bonn wohne


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2010)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhm Lust und Interesse für Freitag schon dolle 
.....nur hat meine Mama Geburtstag, so dass wir erst ab 20.00 Uhr kommen könnten....


----------



## -Ines- (21. Februar 2010)

Grundsätzlich besteht auch bei uns Interesse, wenngleich sich nicht jeder Termin für uns verwirklichen läßt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Februar 2010)

Ich würde für einen Samstag stimmen, dann könnte man auch direkt die Sonntagstour besprechen.


----------



## AnjaR (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
auch Dart und ich hätten grundsätzlich Interesse am MTB Stammtisch, da wir gerne auch mal andere Forumsteilnehmer kennenlernen würden.
Diesen Freitag können wir jedoch leider nicht.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> stammtisch gerne, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr in bonn wohne




...scheinbar jetzt zu weit weg um den Kalender abzuholen...


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Februar 2010)

So Stammtischtermin ist im LMB!
Ab zur Anmeldung!


----------



## RennKröte (22. Februar 2010)

Soooo wir sind angemeldet 

Freu mich, lange nicht gesehen nämmich 

Aber vieleicht können wir ja echt irgendwann mal zu nem Samstag wechseln, dann kann der Stuntbeck auch mal kommen, ist schon echt ******* wenn man so unmenschliche Arbeitszeiten hat....ist ja bei mir auch oft übel....das kann ganz schön isolieren.....


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Februar 2010)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Soooo wir sind angemeldet
> 
> Freu mich, lange nicht gesehen nämmich
> 
> Aber vieleicht können wir ja echt irgendwann mal zu nem Samstag wechseln, dann kann der Stuntbeck auch mal kommen, ist schon echt ******* wenn man so unmenschliche Arbeitszeiten hat....ist ja bei mir auch oft übel....das kann ganz schön isolieren.....



arbeitszeiten, gutes thema
seit wochen habe ich freitagsnachmittag frei. und jetzt, wo der stammtisch wieder zum leben erweckt wurde, muß ich bis 22 uhr arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Februar 2010)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Soooo wir sind angemeldet
> 
> Freu mich, lange nicht gesehen nämmich
> 
> Aber vieleicht können wir ja echt irgendwann mal zu nem Samstag wechseln, dann kann der Stuntbeck auch mal kommen, ist schon echt ******* wenn man so unmenschliche Arbeitszeiten hat....ist ja bei mir auch oft übel....das kann ganz schön isolieren.....



Ich dank dir für dein Mitgefühl


----------



## RennKröte (23. Februar 2010)

Ja somma dann nicht einfach schnell noch zum samstach wexeln  ??????

Außer merlin ist grad eh noch keiner außer giom und mir.....
Oder muss der Daywalker Samstag auch wieder bis 22.00 h?????


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Februar 2010)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ja somma dann nicht einfach schnell noch zum samstach wexeln  ??????
> 
> Außer merlin ist grad eh noch keiner außer giom und mir.....
> Oder muss der Daywalker Samstag auch wieder bis 22.00 h?????



Von mir aus.Wenn der Tom nichts dagegen hat, ansonsten wird´s ja eh eine sehr überschaubare Truppe. Aber egal, freu mich auf jeden Fall euch zu sehen!

Ah, halt! Siehste ich wußte doch da war doch was, warum ich Samstag nicht kann.
Mein Bruder hat Geburtstag, deswegen habe ich den Termin für Freitag ´reingesetzt!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Von mir aus.Wenn der Tom nichts dagegen hat, ansonsten wird´s ja eh eine sehr überschaubare Truppe. Aber egal, freu mich auf jeden Fall euch zu sehen!
> 
> Ah, halt! Siehste ich wußte doch da war doch was, warum ich Samstag nicht kann.
> Mein Bruder hat Geburtstag, deswegen habe ich den Termin für Freitag ´reingesetzt!



Ist doch nicht schlimm trefft ihr euch ruhig am Freitag. Würde allerdings am Samstag Nachmittag ne Runde fahren hat wer Lust? Wie sieht es denn mit euch Petra und Giom aus?


----------



## RennKröte (23. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schlimm trefft ihr euch ruhig am Freitag. Würde allerdings am Samstag Nachmittag ne Runde fahren hat wer Lust? Wie sieht es denn mit euch Petra und Giom aus?



Ja geilomat... ich und mit jemandem fahren im Moment.... 
Wenn meine Räder nicht aus Alu wären, wären die schon durch gerostet...

Irgendwas mit 0hm im Angebot...  

Ja ja, finden alle albern, man fährt aus Spaß und nicht wegen Leistung und so, aber vieleicht gehen Mitfahrer dann lieber neben mir her joggen.

Wassen mit Wetter für Samstag?????


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schlimm trefft ihr euch ruhig am Freitag. Würde allerdings am Samstag Nachmittag ne Runde fahren hat wer Lust? Wie sieht es denn mit euch Petra und Giom aus?



Klingt gut und die Petra hat eigentlich keine Ausrede mehr ( so von wegen Diplomarbeit und so )nicht mitzufahren!
Irgendwann muss es ja mal wieder sein und tut auch gar nicht weh( meistens jedenfalls )!


----------



## surftigresa (23. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Ich werde versuchen, am Freitag auch dabei zu sein. Kann ich aber erst spontan entscheiden. Kommt ganz darauf an, wann ich von der Arbeit zurück bin.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## RennKröte (23. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Klingt gut und die Petra hat eigentlich keine Ausrede mehr ( so von wegen Diplomarbeit und so )nicht mitzufahren!
> Irgendwann muss es ja mal wieder sein und tut auch gar nicht weh( meistens jedenfalls )!



Doch hab ich wohl, erstens bin ich noch bißchen erkältet, zweitens hab ich am Mittwoch Nachtdienst und drittens ab Montag nen neuen Job!!!

Ausreden findet man immer.....

Naja gut......wenn ihr alle ganz lieb seid und das Wetter ohne Regen dann fahr ich mal wieder....aber nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur dann!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (24. Februar 2010)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Naja gut......wenn ihr alle ganz lieb seid und das Wetter ohne Regen dann fahr ich mal wieder....aber nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur dann!!!!



...wir sind nicht lieb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (24. Februar 2010)

> Würde allerdings am Samstag Nachmittag ne Runde fahren hat wer Lust?


Hätte auch Interesse! Lass uns das im Dienstags-Fred bequatschen.


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hätte auch Interesse! Lass uns das im Dienstags-Fred bequatschen.



Ähm,noch ist der Micha ein Tomburger und in den Fred gehört so eine Absprache auch hin !


----------



## Merlin (25. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ähm,noch ist der Micha ein Tomburger und in den Fred gehört so eine Absprache auch hin !


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ähm,noch ist der Micha ein Tomburger und in den Fred gehört so eine Absprache auch hin !



Jawollllllllll Chefin ich gelobe Besserung. Kann aber auch nicht am Samstag muß umziehen


----------



## AnjaR (14. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
findet der Stammtisch noch regelmäßig statt?
Ich würde dann gerne mal vorbei schauen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (14. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> findet der Stammtisch noch regelmäßig statt?
> Ich würde dann gerne mal vorbei schauen.
> 
> Gruß Anja



Hallo Anja,

wenn es noch keiner getan hat, einfach für den letzten Freitag des Monats eine passende Lokalität dafür ins LMB setzen und schauen, wer sich anmeldet. 1-2 Tage vorher dann einen ausreichenden Tisch dort reservieren. Das wäre dann wohl der 30.04.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. April 2010)

Tja,
30.04.=Maifeiern wird schwierig...

Vielleicht einfach eine Woche vorziehn?

Gruesse


----------



## AnjaR (16. April 2010)

Da wir bisher noch nicht dabei waren, wäre es nett, wenn jemand anders den Termin machen würde. Wir kennen ja nicht die Anforderungen an die Location.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. April 2010)

Macht doch eine Location am Rhein => Allgemeines Grillen zu 'Rhein in Flammen' am 1.05.  Outdoorstammtisch


----------



## AnjaR (16. April 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Macht doch eine Location am Rhein => Allgemeines Grillen zu 'Rhein in Flammen' am 1.05. Outdoorstammtisch


 
Klingt gut. Aber wo und wann am Rhein?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Macht doch eine Location am Rhein => Allgemeines Grillen zu 'Rhein in Flammen' am 1.05.  Outdoorstammtisch



Gute Idee,Andreas!!!!!!!!!!
Nun bist du dran, dann mach mal.


----------



## -Ines- (16. April 2010)

@ Micha: Ich werde sicherlich einen Grillabend am Rhein noch organisieren dieses Jahr, nachdem es vergangenes nicht geklappt hat. Aber den kommenden  Stammtisch dieses mal nicht, denn ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich bis Mitternacht arbeiten müssen . 

@ Anja: Das Oberkasseler Rheinufer eignet sich ganz gut dazu und man ist mitten im Geschehen incl. Bierwagen usw.  Fressalien kann jeder für sich selber mitbringen, bleibt nur der Grill, der zu organisieren bleibt.

Oops, falscher Account 

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Juli 2010)

Reanimationsversuch des Stammtisches.
Zur Anmeldung geht es hier


----------



## AnjaR (1. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Reanimationsversuch des Stammtisches.
> Zur Anmeldung geht es hier


Schade, zu der Zeit müssen wir uns leider die Trails von Finale Ligure runterquälen. Würden sonst gerne teilnehmen.


----------



## Merlin (2. Juli 2010)

Sehr löblich, da simma doch dabei...


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schade, zu der Zeit müssen wir uns leider die Trails von Finale Ligure runterquälen. Würden sonst gerne teilnehmen.



und ich muß Brötchen backen, damit ihr dann auch was zum Frühstück habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juli 2010)

@ Anja, ich glaube Finale ist eine wunderbare Alternative zum Stammtisch,
da hat es der Micha nicht so gut!
Sorry Micha, hab nicht d´ran gedacht, aber wenn die anderen nichts dagegen haben, können wir auch auf Samstag verschieben.


----------



## AnjaR (2. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @ Anja, ich glaube Finale ist eine wunderbare Alternative zum Stammtisch,
> da hat es der Micha nicht so gut!


 
Ja, ich glaube auch, dass ich die bessere Alternative habe. Was man so liest über Finale klingt schon irre. Könnt Ihr mir bestimmte Touren mit schönen Trails besonders empfehlen?


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube auch, dass ich die bessere Alternative habe. Was man so liest über Finale klingt schon irre. Könnt Ihr mir bestimmte Touren mit schönen Trails besonders empfehlen?



Da ist alles geil, aber besonders beeindruckt hat mich die Strecke vom 24 Stunden Rennen.Alles d´rin was das Bikerherz begehrt:Tolle Aussicht, steile Rampen  und schicke Trails mit Flow und Gaudi pur!
Wir sind im September wieder dort!


----------



## Freckles (25. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> und ich muß Brötchen backen, damit ihr dann auch was zum Frühstück habt



Und ich muss meinem Opa zum 85sten gratulieren. Hatte ich ganz vergessen .... Viel Spaß euch allen!!

Tschöö,
Angela


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juli 2010)

Ich musste mich leider auch wieder austragen. Der Berg ruft 
Das Ihr aber auch immer ausgerechnet das WE nehmen müsst, das ich nicht da bin.....

Ich hoffe, der Sommer kommt bis Freitag zurück!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juli 2010)

Ich denke ein gelungener Abend.
Nette Location, tolle Truppe und lecka Essen!
Was will das Stammtischherz mehr?
Schön das wir noch soviele geworden sind und schade das einige
nicht dabei sein konnten.
Auf der Heimfahrt am Rhein entlang, haben wir noch den fantastischen
Mond und in Bad Honnef ein Feuerwerk bewundert.
Gute Nacht
Barbara


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Juli 2010)

Schön, daß es für uns so kurzfristig möglich war, dabei zu sein. Danke für einen geselligen netten Abend.


----------



## AnjaR (5. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da ist alles geil, aber besonders beeindruckt hat mich die Strecke vom 24 Stunden Rennen.Alles d´rin was das Bikerherz begehrt:Tolle Aussicht, steile Rampen  und schicke Trails mit Flow und Gaudi pur!
> Wir sind im September wieder dort!


 
So, wir sind zurück aus Finale
Die Strecke vom 24h Rennen ist ja wohl nur geil. Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass im 4er Team im Rennen zu fahren? Nein danke.
Supergeil ist auch die Strecke vom Finalenduro. Man hat teils das Gefühl, durch Urwald zufahren.
Ich wünsche Euch im September viel Spaß. Auf jeden Fall sind die Temperaturen dann besser zum Biken. Bei über 30° im Schatten war es jetzt zeitweise echt zu heiß.


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2010)

Ich finde, wir könnten mal wieder einen Stammtisch machen.

Terminvorschlag wäre entweder Fr. 1.10. oder Samstag 2.10. Wer hätte Lust?

Und wer hat ne Idee, wo wir hingehen könnten? Irgendwas neues wäre mal fein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (21. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir könnten mal wieder einen Stammtisch machen.
> 
> Terminvorschlag wäre entweder Fr. 1.10. oder Samstag 2.10. Wer hätte Lust?
> 
> Und wer hat ne Idee, wo wir hingehen könnten? Irgendwas neues wäre mal fein...



Das hört sich sehr gut an .

Der Chris hatte vom "Pinxto" in der Brüdergasse geschwärmt, mehr Info hier: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/restaurant/Pinxto--/535

Terminlich ist beides gut.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2010)

Also ich wäre für den 02.10. wie wäre es denn mit dem Limao in Godesberg


----------



## asphaltjunkie (21. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir könnten mal wieder einen Stammtisch machen.
> 
> Terminvorschlag wäre entweder Fr. 1.10. oder Samstag 2.10. Wer hätte Lust?
> 
> Und wer hat ne Idee, wo wir hingehen könnten? Irgendwas neues wäre mal fein...



Poko Loko in Troisdorf-Spich oder das Brauhaus Troisdorf-Mitte.
Termin sind beide gut.


----------



## AnjaR (21. September 2010)

Am 2.10. könnte ich auch. Location ist egal. Hoffentlich klappt´s diesmal Euch kennenzulernen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Redfraggle (21. September 2010)

Na dann los, setz mal einer einen Termin ins LMB.
Den letzten hab ich gemacht, jetzt sind andere d´ran!


----------



## Merlin (22. September 2010)

Limao fände ich o.k. und Poco Loco ebenfalls. Mag einer der Ideengeber (Wolfgang, Micha) was reinstellen? 

Termin wäre mir egal....am Sa. 2.10. kann ich aber leider nicht, hab'sch verpeilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Limao fände ich o.k. und Poco Loco ebenfalls. Mag einer der Ideengeber (Wolfgang, Micha) was reinstellen?
> 
> Termin wäre mir egal....am Sa. 2.10. kann ich aber leider nicht, hab'sch verpeilt.



Wie wäre es denn wenn wir das ganze um einen Sa. verschieben?


----------



## surftigresa (22. September 2010)

Da wäre ich auch für 
Am 02.10 bin ich doch Brocken Rocken


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2010)

So habe nun einen Termin ins LMB gesetzt. Ist der 09.10. im Limao in Godesberg

Hier der Link :www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10849


----------



## Merlin (23. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So habe nun einen Termin ins LMB gesetzt. Ist der 09.10. im Limao in Godesberg
> 
> Hier der Link :www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10849



Bin am 9. leider auch gebunden, schade.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2010)

So da ja kein besonderes Interess besteht am Samstag einen Stammtisch zu veranstalten. Werde ich wenn bis morgen nicht noch mehr Leute sich angemeldet haben die ganze Sache wieder canceln.
Ps. : Werner tut mir Leid aber so ist es halt, nur zu dritt hat das ganze auch keinen Sinn.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ps. : Werner tut mir Leid aber so ist es halt, nur zu dritt hat das ganze auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Das ist relativ.
Haben in der oberkasseler Strandbar einen zu viert abgehalten!
Vielleicht ist aber das übliche Datum, letzter Freitag bzw. Samstag im Monat, für einen Stammtisch doch besser!


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das ist relativ.
> Haben in der oberkasseler Strandbar einen zu viert abgehalten!



Ja da hast du Recht aber da john mer doch leve in Baachem op de Kirmes


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein Alternativ-Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10926


----------



## AnjaR (6. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So da ja kein besonderes Interess besteht am Samstag einen Stammtisch zu veranstalten. Werde ich wenn bis morgen nicht noch mehr Leute sich angemeldet haben die ganze Sache wieder canceln.
> Ps. : Werner tut mir Leid aber so ist es halt, nur zu dritt hat das ganze auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Sorry Micha,
da wir schon länger für Samstag eine Tour in Rodalben geplant haben, haben wir uns nicht eingetragen. Wir wissen ja nicht, wann wir zurück sind. Interesse besteht aber generell schon. Sich eintragen und dann nicht kommen ist aber doof. 
Vielleicht klappt´s ja doch oder ein anderes Mal.

Gruß Anja + Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2010)

Dann werde ich den Stammtisch nun canceln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. Oktober 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Sorry Micha,
> da wir schon länger für Samstag eine Tour in Rodalben geplant haben, ......


 
Echt??


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann werde ich den Stammtisch nun canceln.



Schade

jetzt konnte ich endlich mal an einem Stammtisch teilnehmen


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. November 2010)

Wie sieht es aus mit einem Stammtisch nächsten Freitag? Interesse? 

Soll ich mal was suchen?


----------



## sun909 (18. November 2010)

Freitag=Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef 

Schönen Gruß
Sun909


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Freitag=Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Sun909



Gute Idee - reservierst Du uns schon mal eine Glühweinbude


----------



## sun909 (18. November 2010)

Da gibt es nur eine, die länger offen hatte... ;(

Aber diesmal packen wir einfach die Thermoskanne ein 

Termin wer mag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11095

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2010)

Schade, schade...ich kann nicht. Bin das WE mal wieder ist Bad Urach.

Euch viel Spaß! Hicks.


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schade, schade...ich kann nicht. Bin das WE mal wieder ist Bad Urach.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß! Hicks.



Schade, wird das mal wieder nix...

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schade, wird das mal wieder nix...
> 
> Gruesse



Nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (9. Juli 2011)

So, ich denke es ist wieder mal an der Zeit für einen Stammtisch.
Als Location schlage ich das Tuscolo in Bonn vor.
Falls jemand ´ne andere Idee hat, nur zu, bitte melden!
Zügig eintragen damit ich die Reservierung klar machen kann!

P.S.:Treffpunkt ist das neue Tuscolo in der Bonner City,ehemaliges Aktuell!
       Falls Mann bzw. Frau noch weiterziehen wollen, ist man dort zentraler!


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2011)

Klingt gut...

Termin?


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Klingt gut...
> 
> Termin?



Guckst Du hier!


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier!



da machen wir unseren eigenen Stammtisch bei den Ösis.

Schade wären gerne gekommen.


----------



## AnjaR (11. Juli 2011)

Schade, 
kann der Termin nicht auf den 29.7. gelegt werden? Wären dann auch dabei.
Am 30. sind wir auf einer Hochzeit.

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Freckles (11. Juli 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> da machen wir unseren eigenen Stammtisch bei den Ösis.
> 
> Schade wären gerne gekommen.



Ja, das stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,
wäre unter Vorbehalt dabei, kann sein, dass ich das WE noch weg bin, also nicht wundern, wenn ich von der Liste wieder "entschwinde" 

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wäre unter Vorbehalt dabei, kann sein, dass ich das WE noch weg bin, also nicht wundern, wenn ich von der Liste wieder "entschwinde




von Listen zu entschwinden, scheint ein Hobby zu werden !


@ all: es wurde halt mal der letzte Freitag im Monat festgelegt und als
         ich den Termin gesetzt habe, habe ich mich an diese Regel gehalten.
         Außerdem bin ich Samstag auch schon verplant!


----------



## AnjaR (11. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @ all: es wurde halt mal der *letzte Freitag* im Monat festgelegt und als
> ich den Termin gesetzt habe, habe ich mich an diese Regel gehalten.
> *Außerdem bin ich Samstag auch schon verplant*!


 

Sorry Barbara,
aber ist der 30.7. nicht der Samstag? Hab ich irgendwie einen falschen Kalender?

Gruß
Anja


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2011)

Jup,
aktuell ist das ein Samstag im LMB 

Aber vielleicht gehen die Uhren anders dort drüben?

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jup,
> aktuell ist das ein Samstag im LMB
> 
> Aber vielleicht gehen die Uhren anders dort drüben?
> ...



Aber auch nur in Alfter.
Und ich hatte schon gedacht die Barbara wollte das ich auch komme


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2011)

Tja,
so sind sie, die Frauen 

Du hast einfach zuviel Urlaub würd ich mal sagen...

Bis später!


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juli 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Sorry Barbara,
> aber ist der 30.7. nicht der Samstag? Hab ich irgendwie einen falschen Kalender?
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Uups, da ist mir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen, Tag soll Freitag sein, Datum ein anderes!Wird sofort geändert!

@Micha, sorry mußte aber Freitag sein, da wir Samstag auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen sind,aber ihr seid ja eh im Urlaub.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> so sind sie, die Frauen
> 
> Du hast einfach zuviel Urlaub würd ich mal sagen...
> ...



Das sagt ja wohl der Richtige


----------



## AnjaR (12. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ..... Tag soll Freitag sein, Datum ein anderes!Wird sofort geändert!


 
Super, dann sind wir dabei.


----------



## Giom (12. Juli 2011)

ist ja schade, wir sind da in Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Juli 2011)

Giom schrieb:


> ist ja schade, wir sind da in Urlaub.



Ihr auch, wir auch. Wo fahrt ihr denn hin?


----------



## Giom (13. Juli 2011)

Erzgebirg. Radausflug in der sächsische Schweiz inklusiv.


----------



## sun909 (25. Juli 2011)

up, wer ist denn noch dabei?

Fehlen ja viele der üblichen Verdächtigen....

Keine Lust? Keine Zeit?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> up, wer ist denn noch dabei?
> 
> Fehlen ja viele der üblichen Verdächtigen....
> 
> ...



Ist wohl Urlaubszeit?!


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2011)

ne ne, das waren noch Zeiten mit 20 Leuten am Stammtisch...

Nix mehr los mit den alten Säcken hier 

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juli 2011)

Ich war leider schon vorher anderweitig vergeben....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## AnjaR (27. Juli 2011)

Und ich muss leider doch noch absagen, da mein Bruder in seinen Geburtstag reinfeiert. Das hat er noch nie gemacht.
Euch trotzdem viel Spaß.

LG Anja


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2011)

Hab mich wieder ausgetragen. Feiere mit Muttern Geburtstag.


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe es war gestern eine lustige Runde, trotz zahlreicher Abmeldungen.
Mich hat leider ein Virus erwischt, der mich mit Fieber ans Bett fesselt.
Danke Helge, daß Du übernommen hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (30. Juli 2011)

War es ! Zudem gab es mit Badehose und Manni noch zwei Überraschungsgäste aus der Ferne . Helge hat aber nichts übernommen... wir haben alle selber gezahlt .


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es war gestern eine lustige Runde, trotz zahlreicher Abmeldungen.
> Mich hat leider ein Virus erwischt, der mich mit Fieber ans Bett fesselt.
> Danke Helge, daß Du übernommen hast!



Er hat sich auf jeden Fall nicht übernommen, war ja top vorbereitet. Für Lacher hat er auch gesorgt. Tuscolo war eine sehr gute Wahl. 

Gute Besserung und vielleicht sieht man sich beim Stammtisch im September


----------



## soka70 (30. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Er hat sich auf jeden Fall nicht übernommen, war ja top vorbereitet. Für Lacher hat er auch gesorgt. Tuscolo war eine sehr gute Wahl.
> 
> Gute Besserung und vielleicht sieht man sich beim Stammtisch im September




Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen!!!

Umbau-Virus???


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Umbau-Virus???



Ne, stinknormale Sommergrippe!
Schade, daß ich nicht dabei war, klingt nach viel Spaß!


----------



## sun909 (28. Oktober 2011)

So,
dann noch mal ein Versuch...

In guter alter Tradition des Vorjahres machen wir den Hennefer-Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher...

Ist das letzte WE im November, Freitag abend. Quasi Vorglühen zu der Seelscheid Tour am nächsten Tag... 

Termin und alle Infos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12345

Schönen Gruß und sonniges WE!
sun909


----------



## Merlin (29. Oktober 2011)

Ein Jammer, genau wie letztes Jahr bin ich an diesem Tag wieder nicht im Lande...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2011)

Jammer nicht Tom, ich kann auch nicht. Sollen wir den darauffolgenden Freitag gehen?


----------



## sun909 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ach Jungs,
Ihr muesst mal die richtigen Prioritäten setzen...

Ihr verpasst die Creme de La Creme 

Freitag Woche später ist kein Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef...

Gruesse!


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2011)

Soderle,
mal wieder als kleine Erinnerung den Thread aus der Versenkung holen...

In guter alter Tradition des Vorjahres machen wir als Stammtisch des Monats November den Hennefer-Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher...

Ist das letzte WE im November, Freitag abend. Quasi Vorglühen zu der Seelscheid Tour am nächsten Tag... 

Termin und alle Infos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12345

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere der länger verschollenen auch nochmal Zeit und Lust?

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

So, 
letzter Aufruf für den Flug äh für die Fahrt zum Stammtisch...

Wer fährt ab Bonn mit dem Radel?

grüße


----------



## asphaltjunkie (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> letzter Aufruf für den Flug äh für die Fahrt zum Stammtisch...
> 
> Wer fährt ab Bonn mit dem Radel?
> ...



Und wer von Köln, bringt mehr Punkte.


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

...an dem Tag wird in Glühwein/Eierpunsch-Einheiten gerechnet, nicht in schnöden Punkten, pah


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2011)

Und ich kann immer noch nicht.


----------



## Kalinka (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> letzter Aufruf für den Flug äh für die Fahrt zum Stammtisch...
> 
> Wer fährt ab Bonn mit dem Radel?
> ...


Ich, aber ich denke es wird der Dackelschneider...


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. November 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und ich kann immer noch nicht.



Warum soll es dir besser gehen als mir


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Warum soll es dir besser gehen als mir



Warum denn nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. November 2011)

Warum man sowas nicht Samstags macht, um den Teilnehmerkreis zu erweitern, ist mir auch schleierhaft


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

Hi Andreas,
Freitag, weil "gute alte Tradition", sprich letztes Jahr waren wir halt Freitags da. 

Und Samstag könnte ich z.B. auch nicht, ist leider immer das selbe Spiel, egal ob Freitags oder Samstags, "irgendwen" erwischst du immer, der nicht kann... 

Schönen Gruß und bis die Tage dann (Samstag bei Dart?)


----------



## joscho (21. November 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Warum man sowas nicht Samstags macht, um den Teilnehmerkreis zu erweitern, ist mir auch schleierhaft



Weil ein Tag zum ausnüchtern zu wenig ist


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ....Und Samstag könnte ich z.B. auch nicht, ist leider immer das selbe Spiel, egal ob Freitags oder Samstags, "irgendwen" erwischst du immer, der nicht kann...



Wobei ich aus Erfahrung sagen kann, daß das "Dabeisein" die härtere Strafe sein kann.


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

...eher wohl der nächste Tag


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> letzter Aufruf für den Flug äh für die Fahrt zum Stammtisch...
> 
> Wer fährt ab Bonn mit dem Radel?
> ...


 
Ich. Punkte sammele ich allerdings allenfalls vorher auf der Autobahn - da hat man auch etwas länger davon . Darf geländeuntaugliche Bereifung (hat nix mit Frost zu tun) aufgezogen sein..?


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

Hallo Helmut,
Straßenräder sind erlaubt 

Denke, wir werden uns an der Sieg entlang verfahren. Hat letztes Jahr super funktioniert 

Treffen am China-Schiff für dich ok? 

Wetter sagt ja geschmeidige 7° an, fast zu warm für Glühwein...

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> Straßenräder sind erlaubt
> 
> Denke, wir werden uns an der Sieg entlang verfahren. Hat letztes Jahr super funktioniert



Ja war wirklich ein Erlebnis!Ich mim Trekkingrad und bei "besten" vereisten
Verhältnissen .Hab Uwe heute noch von unseren Verfahrern erzählt, aber ich werde trotzdem Wiederholungstäterin und meine Lampe kommt auch ab Beuel mit!


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. November 2011)

Nix "Straßenrad", dafür allerdings den furiousen Fred auf dem roten Wilden. Btw: Das Radio munkelt, von Freitag auf Samstag würde sich das Wetter auf "Niederschlag" einpendeln. Also tatsächlich einmal etwas jahreszeitlich angepasster. Ich höre schon im Geiste das Surren der Fahrradketten, das Knirschen des Schnees unter den Reifen, das Klappern der Zähne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> Straßenräder sind erlaubt
> 
> Denke, wir werden uns an der Sieg entlang verfahren. Hat letztes Jahr super funktioniert
> ...



Wann ist denn Abfahrt ab Chinaschiff?


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. November 2011)

LMB schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativer Stammtisch bzw. Treffen auf ein oder zwei Glühwein...
> 
> Wer mag und noch ein paar Punkte für den WP sammeln mag, mit Anfahrt von Bonn aus ab Beuel, *China-Schiff 17.00 Uhr.*
> 
> Alle anderen ohne Punkte Ambitionen dürfen trotz aller Lästerei sich trotzdem anschließen


----------



## Freckles (21. November 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


>



Ups, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil . Und dabei habe ich noch nix getrunken!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß und bis die Tage dann (Samstag bei Dart?)



(Unmöglich ist das nicht) 
Schönen Gruß zurück


----------



## asphaltjunkie (24. November 2011)

Am Freitag fahre ich um ca.16Uhr von Brauweiler über Köln - Schmitzebud dann durch die Wahner Heide Siegburger Wald nach Hennef.  Schmitzebud ca.17Uhr Lohmar 18Uhr bis 18,15Uhr Hennef 19Uhr. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## surftigresa (25. November 2011)

Ich fahre etwas später mit dem Team III in der Hoffnung, mein Rad dann vorher noch fertig zu bekommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (25. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ....
> Straßenräder sind erlaubt
> 
> Denke, wir werden uns an der Sieg entlang verfahren. .....



Also ich BIN mit dem Trekkingrad auffe Maloche, wir fahren immer noch über recht wegsame Strecken, ja?


----------



## Redfraggle (25. November 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Also ich BIN mit dem Trekkingrad auffe Maloche, wir fahren immer noch über recht wegsame Strecken, ja?



Wir auch, immer schön an der Sieg entlang!


----------



## sun909 (25. November 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wir auch, immer schön an der Sieg entlang!



Theoretisch


----------



## Redfraggle (26. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Theoretisch



Und dann auch praktisch.Ziemlich flott, dank der fantastischen Straßenbedingungen, waren wir in Hennef und es war wie letztes Jahr
wieder feucht fröhlich.Dank der Concertanten lecka Waffeln und Kuchen, die männliche Chorfraktion sorgte für Glühwein und bis zum bitteren Ende
wieder bei der Feuerwehr gesoffen.
Ich finde dieses Event sollte zur Tradition werden!

P.S.:der Rückweg war diesmal sturzfrei !​


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2011)

Tja,
was soll ich sagen... Bei den Concertanten Sitze ich grad, nachdem ich heute morgen Kondition über und Weg nach Seelscheid unterschätzt habe und mit 30min Verspätung am falschen Parkplatz (Kriegsdenkmal?) auflief. Sorry Anja und Dart, hoffe die SMS war rechtzeitig.

Die Damen erzählten grad untereinander von der Radler-Truppe gestern, großes Gelächter, als dann einer von denen schon wieder da stand 

Gestern war sehr lustig, wenn auch nicht so exzessiv wie letztes Jahr, da hatten einige doch ein wenig Schiss vor Wiederholung... 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr dann!

Gruesse


----------



## AnjaR (26. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> was soll ich sagen... Bei den Concertanten Sitze ich grad, nachdem ich heute morgen Kondition über und* Weg nach Seelscheid unterschätzt habe und mit 30min Verspätung am falschen Parkplatz (Kriegsdenkmal?) auflief. Sorry Anja und Dart, hoffe die SMS war rechtzeitig.*
> 
> Die Damen erzählten grad untereinander von der Radler-Truppe gestern, großes Gelächter, als dann einer von denen schon wieder da stand
> ...


 

Hi Carsten,

die SMS war rechtzeitig. Haben dann noch mehrfach versucht, dich anzurufen, aber es ging nur deine Mailbox an. Ich hätte gut auf dich warten und wir dann gemeinsam an einer späteren Stelle auf die Gruppe stoßen können. Schade, dass wir uns verpasst haben. Du bist auf dem Parkplatz am Ehrenmal ca. 600 m vom geplanten Treffpunkt gelandet. Sorry, aber wir wussten nicht ob du noch bis Seelscheid kommst. Gerne fahren wir die Runde (evtl. etwas ausgedehnter) nochmal mit dir.

Bis bald im Wald

Anja


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2011)

Moin Anja,
das Angebot nehme ich (bei Trockenheit  ) gerne an.

Bis die Tage dann und ein wenig mehr Sorgfalt mit deinem neuen Radel, bitte!

grüße


----------



## Freckles (28. November 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> Gerne fahren wir die Runde (evtl. etwas ausgedehnter) nochmal mit dir.
> 
> ...



Da würden wir uns auch gern anschließen, wenn es geht, da wir es ja leider am Samstag terminlich nicht geschafft haben, bei euch mitzufahren. Aber ich habe schon gehört, dass es eine super Tour gewesen ist!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## AnjaR (28. November 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Da würden wir uns auch gern anschließen, wenn es geht, ......
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela


 

Wäre uns eine Ehre Meldet Euch, wenn's passt.

Bis bald 
Anja


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. November 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wäre uns eine Ehre Meldet Euch, wenn's passt.
> 
> Bis bald
> Anja



machen wir, wäre schön wenn ihr auch nochmal bei uns vorbei kommt
wie wäre es denn hiermt?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12370

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (28. November 2011)

Hi Michael,

die Bachemer Weihnacht haben wir schon länger im Blick, Anja ist leider nur Dienstags immer bis um 18:00 Uhr in der Sporthalle. Vielleicht kommt mal unsere Tochter, um sie zu vertreten, dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## ultra2 (29. November 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> ...Anja ist leider nur Dienstags immer bis um 18:00 Uhr in der Sporthalle...



Das heißt, täglich wäre dir lieber?

Nicht das sie das hier liest.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2012)

So ich versuche es dann noch einmal. Habe für den 28.04. einen Stammtisch angesetzt.

Wäre schön wenn sich einge finden würden die Lust haben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12878

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (17. April 2012)

Moin Micha,
habe da Besuch aus der CH, von daher bei mir leider eher unsicher...

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> habe da Besuch aus der CH, von daher bei mir leider eher unsicher...
> 
> schönen gruß
> C.



Bring den Besuch doch einfach mit. Sind doch auch Biker oder?

Grüsse


----------



## AnjaR (17. April 2012)

Wir sind leider nicht da. Wir sind das lange WE in Maastricht.

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Merlin (18. April 2012)

Bei mir leider auch Fehlanzeige, das kleine Brüderchen feiert Hochzeit...


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2012)

Oje,
der Thread hier ist ja fast so eingerostet wie TeamIII 

Um mal wieder ein wenig Leben in die Sache zu bringen und da ich wohl doch nicht an dem WE arbeiten muß, hier dann offiziell und

In guter alter Tradition (beim dritten Mal ist es das doch, oder?) freuen wir uns, euch DEN Termin zu präsentieren

Kleiner Ausflug zum Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt als alternativer Stammtisch November 2012

Ob mit oder ohne Rad, mit oder ohne Trikot, den Flachmann gut versteckt aber gut gefüllt (Sonja?!), wer kommt ist herzlich willkommen 

Würde mich freuen, das ein oder andere vertraute Gesicht zu sehen, einfach oder doppelt ist an dem Abend ja auch egal...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Tazz (7. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Oje,
> Kleiner Ausflug zum Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt als alternativer Stammtisch November 2012



Der tuts nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (8. November 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, ist geändert!

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Oje,
> der Thread hier ist ja fast so eingerostet wie TeamIII
> 
> Um mal wieder ein wenig Leben in die Sache zu bringen und da ich wohl doch nicht an dem WE arbeiten muß, hier dann offiziell und
> ...



Muß Samstag arbeiten, aber für einen Glühwein wird´s wohl gehen!


----------



## sun909 (12. November 2012)

oha,
EIN Glühwein geht immer 

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2012)

Mal wieder hochholen, wer will nochmal, wer war noch nicht...?!

Stammtisch Hennef

auch ohne Rad ist man willkommen, lecker Getränke, Kuchen und Plätzchen gibt es auf jeden Fall trotzdem!

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (29. November 2012)

Tach,
wer von euch

asphaltjunkie
AnjaR
Freckles
Dart
soka70
der.anderehelge
wingover
Merlin

startet denn morgen ab Bonn?

Der Merlin kommt unter der Brücke zu uns, Wingover vermute ich nach Hennef, Soka dito, Dart+Anja dito.

Freckles? Asphaltjunkie? Ab Beuel oder wie?

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Freckles (29. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach,
> wer von euch
> 
> asphaltjunkie
> ...



Ich würde auch unter die Brücke kommen, was ist denn mit Helge? 

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. November 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich würde auch unter die Brücke kommen, was ist denn mit Helge?
> 
> Bis morgen!



Welche Brücke meinst du jetzt genau? Ich meinte nicht die Südbrücke...

Helge, wo ist der Helge, merde, den hab ich doch glatt übersehen. Ich sollte nicht soviel arbeiten beim posten 

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (29. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Welche Brücke meinst du jetzt genau? Ich meinte nicht die Südbrücke...
> 
> Helge, wo ist der Helge, merde, den hab ich doch glatt übersehen. Ich sollte nicht soviel arbeiten beim posten
> 
> ...



Also ich meinte die Kennedybrücke .....


----------



## sun909 (29. November 2012)

falsche Richtung... wir fahren an der Sieg entlang.

China-Schiff für dich ok?

grüße
c.


----------



## Freckles (29. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> falsche Richtung... wir fahren an der Sieg entlang.
> 
> China-Schiff für dich ok?
> 
> ...



Nur für's Protokoll: das Chinaschiff hat bislang immer an der Kennedybrücke gelegen oder hat sich das geändert?


----------



## Dart (29. November 2012)

Die Bonn-Unkundigen sollten sich mal an die Bonner Touristeninformation wenden .

BTW: wo (an welchem Stand) trifft man sich denn in Hennef . Oder spontanes Telefonmeeting


----------



## Freckles (29. November 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Die Bonn-Unkundigen sollten sich mal an die Bonner Touristeninformation wenden .
> 
> BTW: wo (an welchem Stand) trifft man sich denn in Hennef . Oder spontanes Telefonmeeting



Na, bei den Kuchen und Lumumba-Tanten von letztem Jahr! 

Was ist eigentlich mit Barbara, die hatte doch gesagt, ein Glühwein geht! Und Uwe?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (29. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach,
> wer von euch
> 
> asphaltjunkie
> ...



Biste Jeck. Ich fahre doch nicht mit der Melanie zuerst nach Bonn, um dann nach Hennef zu fahren. Das schaft sie doch niemals.
Wir fahren durch die Felder und ab Troisdorf an der Sieg entlang. Vermute ich mahl.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## surftigresa (29. November 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Biste Jeck. Ich fahre doch nicht mit der Melanie zuerst nach Bonn, um dann nach Hennef zu fahren. Das schaft sie doch niemals.
> Wir fahren durch die Felder und ab Troisdorf an der Sieg entlang. Vermute ich mahl.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Fahr Du mal ruhig über Bonn nach Hennef.... Ohne mich kannst Du es schaffen!!!

Ich bin bis jetzt meinen Termin am Nachmittag noch nicht losgeworden. Und dann wird mir das wohl zu stressig, bzw. das Tempo wäre mir zur hoch, um es noch zeitig nach Hennef zu schaffen.


----------



## sun909 (29. November 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Nur für's Protokoll: das Chinaschiff hat bislang immer an der Kennedybrücke gelegen oder hat sich das geändert?



isch dreh doch immer paar Kreise mit meiner Gruppe 

Also für die Bonner mit oder ohne Orientierungsprobleme ist dann 17.00 Uhr China-Schiff der Treffpunkt.

Treffpunkt Hennef die netten Damen vom letzten Jahr (Platz vor´m Hit).

Wenn wir uns da aufgewärmt haben, geht es zur Sonja bzw. ihren Favoriten. 

Wolfgang/Melanie stoßen in Bonn oder Hennef oder wo auch immer dazu. 
Helge gabeln wir auch irgendwie auf.
Barbara? Träumt noch von alten Burgruinen?  

grüße
c.


----------



## surftigresa (29. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Melanie stoßen in Bonn oder Hennef oder wo auch immer dazu.
> ....


 
Nenene, Melanie geht alleine irgendwo trainieren, damit sie es irgendwann dann auch mal schafft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (29. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Hennef die netten Damen vom letzten Jahr (Platz vor´m Hit).
> 
> Wenn wir uns da aufgewärmt haben, geht es zur Sonja bzw. ihren Favoriten.
> 
> ...




Werde da sein, zur Not gibbet ja auch Händies....
Team III rollt dann später auch dazu, so zumindest der Plan!

@ Melanie: sehr schade!!!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... 17.00 Uhr China-Schiff der Treffpunkt...



Wenn ichs zeitlich getimet bekomme, dann finde ich mich dort auch ein und reise mit Euch "zurück". Will mir jetzt mal den Glasbau auf dem Brachenfels anschauen. Ansonsten vllt. später auch auf dem WM.


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2012)

Hi Andreas,
wäre schön,wenn du auftauchst!

Ist ja schon ein Weilchen her das letzte Mal (offenes Siegtal?)

grüße
C.


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. November 2012)

Mit kleiner Denkstütze habe ich jetzt auch den richtigen Ort für meine Fragen gefunden. 

17:00 Chinaschiff werd ich nicht schaffen. Wenn ich 17:00 hier aus der Bude komme bin ich schon sehr gut weggekommen.

Ich denke wir sehen uns auf dem Markt. Ich werde wohl zu spät sein.

Helge


----------



## Tazz (1. Dezember 2012)

Das war mal wieder so schön mit euch  das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen


----------



## Dart (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie lange habt Ihr denn zurück gebraucht? Wir haben nur 1:15 h gebraucht, bei langsamer wäre uns wieder kalt geworden.

Bis bald 
Anja


Ups, falscher Account


----------



## Tazz (1. Dezember 2012)

Der Rückweg ist doch immer kurz  ...knappe 2 Stunden  

Ich glaub ihr habt doch gutes Wetter für die heutige Tour


----------



## asphaltjunkie (20. Januar 2013)

Neuer Termin.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13696


----------



## AnjaR (30. Januar 2013)

Angemeldet. Mal sehen, ob unser Sohn (18) auch mitkommt. Der kann im Gegensatz zu mir klettern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. Februar 2013)

Nur noch eine Woche.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13696


----------



## AnjaR (18. Februar 2013)

Leute, was ist los? 
Sind alle ausgeflogen, oder warum sind nur so wenige angemeldet?


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Februar 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Leute, was ist los?
> Sind alle ausgeflogen, oder warum sind nur so wenige angemeldet?



Weil Freitag ist


----------



## asphaltjunkie (20. Februar 2013)

Am Freitag der Termin hat sich auf 20.30uhr verschoben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13696

Für 10Personen ist ein Tisch Reserviert


----------



## Freckles (21. Februar 2013)

Hi Wolle,
ich schaffe es nicht morgen .Dafür dann aber am Sonntag .
Viel Spaß euch morgen Abend!
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. März 2014)

Also Kinner´s es wird Zeit für einen Stammtisch. Ich würde sagen Samstag den 29. 03. in Mehlem im Bahnhöfchen.

Bitte meldet euch ob Interesse besteht.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (20. März 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Also Kinner´s es wird Zeit für einen Stammtisch. Ich würde sagen Samstag den 29. 03. in Mehlem im Bahnhöfchen.
> 
> Bitte meldet euch ob Interesse besteht.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 Geht leider nicht,Pfalzvortreffen!Ansonsten finde ich die Idee gut.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (20. März 2014)

Michael, ich habe zeit. Gute idee


----------



## AnjaR (25. März 2014)

Hi Micha, findet am Samstag jetzt was statt?


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. März 2014)

So nochmal für alle, der Stammtisch wird verschoben. Da ja doch einige beim Pfalzvortreffen sind verschieben wir das auf den Samstag den 05.04.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2014)

Supi





Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So nochmal für alle, der Stammtisch wird verschoben. Da ja doch einige beim Pfalzvortreffen sind verschieben wir das auf den Samstag den 05.04.
> 
> Grüße Micha[/quote


----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2014)

Stellst Du das noch ins
LMB?


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. März 2014)

Ja schon geschehen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14739


----------



## soka70 (26. März 2014)

Schade, da bin ich in Straßburg..... beim nächsten Mal sehr gerne!


----------



## Redfraggle (4. April 2014)

Auch wenn ich den Stammtisch nicht initiiert habe,wollte ich nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen.Die Lokation ist mit der Bahn optimal zu erreichen.Wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2014)

In der Hoffnung auf gutes Wetter 

Termin am Freitag, 28.11.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14997

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. November 2014)

So,
hier noch Einzelheiten:

Abfahrt Köln für die, die über Bonn fahren: 15.15 Südstadt bei Stadtrad, Bonner Strasse

Abfahrt Köln direkt Gen Hennef? TeamIII+Meli?

Abfahrt Bonn Beuel Chinaschiff um 17.00 Uhr

Ankunft Hennef ca 18.30 Uhr

Vor dem Eingang des Hit-Marktes sollte ein Zelt mit Damen aus Allner mit Lecker Kuchen usw stehen... Dort ist erster Treffpunkt.

Später findet man uns wahrscheinlich bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr am Glühweinstand 

Wer mit der Bahn anreist:
Innenstadt ist nordwestlich vom Bahnhof, ca 100m Fußweg...

Bei Fragen bitte kurz melden.
Grüsse


----------



## Konfuzius (27. November 2014)

Hast Du uns bei den Damen aus Allner angekündigt?
Die waren ja letztes Jahr schon knapp mit Nachschub und bei 20+ Leuten kippen die aus den Latschen! 

TEAM III startet ab 17:45 Uhr ab Schmitze Bud.


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2014)

Ihr kriegt nix mehr, seid ja Zuspätkommende  

Versuche die Damen noch vorzuwarnen...

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2014)

Merde merde....

Die Concertanten haben ihren Stand dieses Jahr nicht, habe ich gerade am Telefon gehört  

Also nix mit Kuchen...

Wir treffen uns dann an dem Stand des Gesangverein Allner (die Männer mit Glühwein), das ist 3M ggü.

Also einfach auf die Bikes am Rand schauen.... Kommen ca 18.15--18.30 Uhr aus Bonn dort an.

Grüße


----------



## Freckles (27. November 2014)

Naaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn!!!! 




sun909 schrieb:


> Merde merde....
> 
> Die Concertanten haben ihren Stand dieses Jahr nicht, habe ich gerade am Telefon gehört


----------



## ultra2 (27. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Merde merde....
> 
> Die Concertanten haben ihren Stand dieses Jahr nicht, habe ich gerade am Telefon gehört
> 
> ....



Dann komm ich nicht.


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2014)

das ist ja doof das die Damen dieses Jahr nicht dabei sind ..


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. November 2014)

Nicht da??? Komme auch nicht
17 Uhr am Chinaschiff in Koblenz 

Bis heute Abend 

Ich freu mich


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2014)

Wer kommt noch ans Schiff?

Chris? Jerry? Daniel? Oli?

Nicht, dass wir wen vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (28. November 2014)

Ich bin um 17:00 dort!


sun909 schrieb:


> Wer kommt noch ans Schiff?
> 
> Chris? Jerry? Daniel? Oli?
> 
> Nicht, dass wir wen vergessen


----------



## Sechser (28. November 2014)

Ich auch!


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2014)

Sind 10min später


----------



## sun909 (29. November 2014)

Kinners
Alle gut zu Hause angekommen?

Köln, Bonn, Hersel ,Wachtberg usw?war ein lustiger Abend ;D

Grüße und gute Nacht!


----------



## joscho (29. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners
> Alle gut zu Hause angekommen?



Klor, war eine abwechselungsreiche Heimfahrt 

Gutes Nächtle
joerg


----------



## looooop (29. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners
> Alle gut zu Hause angekommen?
> 
> Bonn, Hersel ?war ein lustiger Abend ;D
> ...


Einmal gut abgeliefert und gut angekommen ,,, hoffe ihr auch ... war n super Abend .... thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2014)

Zuhause angekommen ... und schon wieder auf der Arbeit. 
Boah...geht's mir dreckich...


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. November 2014)

Dank für den lustigen Abend in die Runde  man fährt sich hoffentlich mal zusammen, bis dahin happy glühing trails


----------



## sibu (29. November 2014)

Ja danke, arbeit auch wieder, und die Nase läuft ...


----------



## Sechser (29. November 2014)

Wie sind wir eigentlich nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## sibu (29. November 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Wie sind wir eigentlich nach Hause gekommen?


Frage dich zuerst nicht wie, sondern stelle erst mal fest, ob du nach Hause gekommen bist!


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich weise noch einmal hier darauf hin,daß es im
Januar einen Termin für einen Stammtisch im LMB
gibt!


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2014)

Link dazu: 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15108

grüße


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Wie sind wir eigentlich nach Hause gekommen?



In Anlehnung an ein Zitat belassen wir es doch einfach bei "what happens in Hennef stays in Hennef" 

Die Tanten haben sich übrigens sehr über unsere Post gefreut, waren baff. Ggf. kriegen wir noch eine Antwort, muß mal bei der Ex-Erziehungsberechtigten nachhören...

grüße


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2015)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude?

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15482


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude?
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15482



Und das von Jemanden der eigentlich nicht so weit plant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2015)

tja ja, 08.08./12.09./27.11. ... ist doch quasi im Monatstakt


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2015)

Diesen Freitag ist wieder Stammtisch, na ja, wir haben das die letzten Jahre als Stammtisch benannt. Sind alle eingeladen, ist immer ein sehr lustiger Abend 

Termin hier:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15482

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Januar 2016)

Es ist mal wieder so weit:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15802


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2016)

...leider im Pott auf 70. Geburtstag eingeladen... 

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Januar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...leider im Pott auf 70. Geburtstag eingeladen...
> 
> grüße



Ja schade!


----------



## shmee (8. Januar 2016)

Dabei! Danke für die Initiative Barbara.


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Januar 2016)

Achtung!Die Startzeit hat sich am 29. um eine halbe Stunde verschoben!Beginn ist 20.00!


----------



## Giom (26. Januar 2016)

ich brauche nicht draussen essen zu gehen; der ralf hat mir einen vollen tiefkühlschrank hinterlassen


----------



## surftigresa (26. Januar 2016)

Bin auch raus….. wenn die Wettervorhersage so bleibt, zieht es mich noch mal in die grossen Berge  ….muss immer noch Resturlaub loswerden….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (30. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für den netten Abend, man war die Pizza gut )


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2016)

Danke war ein Klasse abend


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Februar 2016)

Ein nächster Termin für einen Stammtisch steht im LMB!
Leider hab ich die Verlinkung vom Tablet aus nicht hinbekommen!
Hoffe ihr meldet euch trotzdem an!


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2016)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15830


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Februar 2016)

Danke!
Aber auch anmelden ;-)!


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2016)

Etwa so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2016)

Na gut, aber nicht zu 100% fest 

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Februar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na gut, aber nicht zu 100% fest
> 
> Grüße



Busy Carsten!


----------



## Sechser (3. Februar 2016)

Freitags ....


----------



## surftigresa (3. Februar 2016)

Da bin ich mit Arbeitskollegen zum Skifahren in den großen Bergen  ich mache jetzt nur noch Sachen mit Lift


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Februar 2016)

Sechser schrieb:


> Freitags ....



Nein,samstags.Schön im Wechsel.Ansonsten hab ich mich vertan!Sollte Samstagabend sein!


----------



## Sechser (3. Februar 2016)

Oh, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil ... Jippie!


----------



## heizer1980 (9. Februar 2016)

War ein kurzweiliger Abend das letzte Mal, da bin ich doch diesmal auch gerne dabei. Hoffentlich hat das neue Lokal anständige Portionen, die Pizza war was klein


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2016)

Am Freitag ist Open-Air-Stammtisch am Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt 

Für die, die zu selten ins LMB schauen, hier noch ein Link:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16235

Grüße!


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2016)

Ich kann leider nicht kommen , hab ne fiese Erkältung die bis dahin sicher noch nicht ganz abgeklungen ist.
Euch viel  Spaß
Liebe Grüße


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2016)

Ups,
dann sieh mal zu, dass du bis Hennef wieder fit bist, um den Herren der Schöpfung den rechten Weg zu weisen 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (16. November 2016)

Nett, dass du auch schon das Wetter bestellt hast (Temperatur geht am Abend von 5° auf 0° zurück, aber es wird trocken).


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2016)

Trocken von oben hoffe ich nur?!


----------



## Pete04 (16. November 2016)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht kommen , hab ne fiese Erkältung die bis dahin sicher noch nicht ganz abgeklungen ist.
> Euch viel  Spaß
> Liebe Grüße


Wer um 6.33 h Abmeldung schreibt iss definitiv vom Rötzgen befallen - beste Genesung! 
Team JFFR versucht Faden zu halten! Danke für's Vermelden....


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2016)

Immer schön den Faden halten

Erkältung ist so was von lästig aber bis Hennef bin ich definitiv wieder gesund lieber Sun909


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2016)

Guten Morgen!
Alle ohne Kopfschmerzen heimgekommen?

War wieder sehr lustig, ohje... 

Grüße und viel Spaß in Seelscheid!


----------



## Tazz (26. November 2016)

Ich grüße auch mal Richtung Seelscheid  Und sehr viel Spaß 

War gestern sehr lustig  Gerne wieder


----------



## sibu (26. November 2016)

Ohne Kopfschmerzen heimgekommen ja - aber heute half die frische Luft der ADFC-Tour.  @route61 : Hast du die Nordbrücke gefunden?


----------



## route61 (26. November 2016)

Klar habe ich die Ebertbrücke gefunden, hatte ja einen Track. Der Radweg auf der Nordseite ist ja etwas breiter, das war kein Problem. Außerdem hatte ich keine Ausfallerscheinungen, mal abgesehen davon, dass die letzten 20 km (von 85 h.u.z) ganz schön anstrengend waren. Lag wohl am Alohol . Gegen zwei war ich dann zuhause. War ein toller Abend, hat sich gelohnt, die Anreise.

Hier meine Fotos. Habe versucht, sie etwas einzudampfen, aber zwölf sinds dann doch noch geblieben.


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2016)

Danke für die Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (27. November 2016)

Wir sind auch gut zu Hause angekommen! Gestern dann eine schöne, nicht zu matschige Runde mit 13 Mitfahrern durchs Naafbachtal mit einem gemütlichen Abschluss auf dem Seelscheider Weihnachtsmarkt gedreht. Danke an die Mitfahrer, die trotz einer gewissen Müdigkeit den Weg nach Seelscheid gefunden haben.


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2016)

Vermisst jemand eine lange schwarze Hose (von iO?) mit abzippbarem Unterteil?

Gegen Belohnung in Form eines Glühweins abzugeben 

Grüße


----------



## flechte (28. November 2016)

Dart! War ne schöne Tour durch die Täler um Seelscheid ! Und ganz vielen Dank an Anja für die Kakao-Keks-Pause !!


----------



## sun909 (17. Februar 2017)

Früher Vogel mal wieder am Start (nur für den Rallef!):
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16360

grüße


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2017)

Der alljährliche Hennefer-Weihnachtsmarkt-Stammtisch jährt sich... 

Hier findet ihr alle Infos, auch Zu-Spät/Nicht-Biker usw sind herzlich eingeladen!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16360

Bei Fragen gerne per PN melden.

Grüße


----------



## route61 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich musste dieses Event leider verpassen. Ich würde mich aber über Bilder freuen. Und ich hoffe, Ihr hattet Spaß.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Ghettoweihnacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2017)

Ja,
schade, dass es bei dir dieses Jahr nicht geklappt hat...

Wir hatten -zumindest die, die die richtige Anreise per Rad gewählt hatten- einen schönen ZwischenGlühen Stop mit Aussicht über Siegtal und 7G und dann eine lustige, feucht fröhliche Truppe von 1-76 Jahren vor Ort....

Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann auch 10er Glühweinkarten, einen Kranz und -ganz wichtig: Kuchen!

Fotos muss ich mal gucken, was ich so gemacht bzw bekommen habe.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2018)

Stammtisch am Donnerstag in der Kölner Südstadt im Anschluss an die Dimb Jahresversammlung.

Der gemütliche Teil fängt um 20.00 Uhr an 

Hier die Daten:
mmlung mit anschließendem MTBler-Stammtisch ein...

*Wann?*
Donnerstag, 29. März 2018 ab 19.00 Uhr

*Wo?*
In der netten Bar "Haifisch Club", Im Ferkulum 24, 50678 Köln (Südstadt). Haltestelle Chlodwigplatz (Linie 15/16/17/132/133)

Parken leider eher schwierig...

Seid herzlich eingeladen!

Grüße


----------



## Lakritzfan (28. März 2018)

Jesus, wir haben es doch gelesen Man kann es mit der Werbung auch übertreiben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2018)

Der heisst nicht Jesus sondern @sun909


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2018)

Kalte Zeit=Glühweinzeit...

Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt nähert sich mit schnellen Schritten und damit die jährliche Gelegenheit, auf ein paar Leute dort:

Freitag, 30.11.18

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17045

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2018)

So,
Das Wetter wird freundlicherweise trocken am Freitag Nachmittag 

Der Glühweinexpress startet dann in Beuel am China-Schiff um 17.00 Uhr. 

Ankunft in Hennef wird ca. 18.30/19.00 Uhr sein. 

Wer noch dazustoßen mag, kann sicher gerne hier anmelden:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17045

Grüße!
C.


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2018)

Waren dann ja doch Ü20 Leute noch geworden 

Alle dann auch gut ohne Kopfweh heim, nur die letzte Dame vom Stand hatte leicht einen im Tee 

Grüße und bis nächstes Jahr dann wieder...
C.


----------

